# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2019



## Pedro1993 (1 Abr 2019 às 08:49)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Abr 2019 às 09:07)

Bom dia a todos. Por aqui temos tido chuva fraca e persistente durante a noite e manhã. Tempo húmido com algum nevoeiro...


----------



## srr (1 Abr 2019 às 09:11)

Boas

Abrantes - 4mm  nas ultimas 24H
A chuva é tão escassa que nem merece contagem diária, tem que ser em periodos 24h :-(


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Abr 2019 às 09:59)

Bom dia, aqui a madrugada foi regada por uns aguaceiros fracos, mas persistentes, e esta manhã segue com céu nublado.
Acumulado de 3 mm.

O distrito de Santarém, está em alerta amarelo, desde as 10:00, até ás 19h devido a precipitação e trovoada.


----------



## Microburst (1 Abr 2019 às 10:15)

Bom dia ao fórum. Foi curioso há pouco no "Bom Dia Portugal" da RTP o meteorologista de serviço ter afirmado para se ter atenção hoje com a actividade eléctrica no Centro e Sul do país. Penso nunca ter ouvido semelhante alerta em directo.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (1 Abr 2019 às 10:32)

Bom dia, durante a noite cairam 3mm, abril começa bem assim sim.


----------



## MSantos (1 Abr 2019 às 10:51)

Bom dia!

Tarde animada ontem em Santo Estêvão, muita trovoada e aguaceiros!  

Agora em Coruche (Zona Industrial Monte da Barca) céu com algumas nuvens e tempo fresco.


----------



## RStorm (1 Abr 2019 às 12:27)

Bom dia

Ontem já caiu qualquer coisinha, *0,3 mm *acumulados  É pouco mas já deu para regar... e foi o suficiente para sujar o carro 
A parte intensa das células andou pelas redondezas e ouvia-se alguns trovões distantes, mas não sei qual era a célula que os estava a produzir, pois como estive a trabalhar, não consegui fazer um bom seguimento 

Hoje vamos ter mais um dia instável e "panela" já está a ebulir 

Extremos de ontem: 

Mínima: *10,1ºC* 
Máxima: *21,8ºC* 
Acumulado: *0,3 mm 
*
Mínima de hoje: *12,7ºC *
T. Atual: *18,0ºC *
HR: 55% 
Vento: E / 5,4 Km/h 
*

*


----------



## Aspvl (1 Abr 2019 às 12:34)

Bom dia 

Aqui pela Alameda já se vêem bastantes nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical em todos os quadrantes!

O Blitzortung já acusa actividade eléctrica nas células de Setúbal e Monchique.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Abr 2019 às 12:39)

Boas!
Deve ter chovido bem durante a madrugada pois há poças por todo o lado. O dia segue bem mais húmido que ontem e já começa a "pipocar" também por aqui, vamos ver como corre a tarde.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Abr 2019 às 12:56)

A trovoada já começa a roncar, devido ao eco amarelo sobre a zona do Entroncamento.


----------



## RStorm (1 Abr 2019 às 13:12)

Formou-se uma célula na Arrábida, a sua bigorna já chega até aqui.
Vejo mais duas torres a desenvolverem-se, uma sob a grande Lisboa e a outra em direção E/NE.

T. Atual: *18,2ºC *
HR: 53%
Vento: E / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Abr 2019 às 13:14)

Desenvolvimento vertical brutal por cima da serra de Carnaxide. Já vejo cortinas de chuva:


----------



## RStorm (1 Abr 2019 às 13:15)

Trovão   

EDIT: Veio da Arrábida...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Abr 2019 às 13:28)

Céu a ficar bastante nublado no Campo Grande.

Hoje não dá para andar atrás da instabilidade  Boas caçadas!


----------



## RStorm (1 Abr 2019 às 13:33)

Eco amarelo em cima de Palmela... deve estar cair obra e da grande!
Entretanto a célula a norte de Lisboa está evoluir bem e já tem bigorna.

T. Atual: *18,5ºC *
HR: 48%
Vento: E / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2019 às 13:37)

Bom dia 
Aqui por cima da Póvoa...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Abr 2019 às 13:41)

Raio brutal por Azeitão , e trovão! Nada de chuva até agora.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (1 Abr 2019 às 13:46)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Raio brutal por Azeitão , e trovão! Nada de chuva até agora.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


A Arrábida hoje está a trabalhar bem... parece que se formou uma segunda célula.
Vais ter um belo brinde esta tarde


----------



## remember (1 Abr 2019 às 13:50)

Nem me lembrei que estava a escrever no tópico errado.

Bom dia,

Primeiro de Abril a começar cinzento e com chuva, durante a madrugada já acumulou 1.2 mm, vamos ver o que nos reserva o dia

Passei o outono e inverno sem me constipar e agora... Lol 



Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (1 Abr 2019 às 13:54)

remember disse:


> Passei o outono e inverno sem me constipar e agora... Lol


É o típico desta época...
Alterações bruscas de tempo e alergias dão nisso. Eu então já sangrei mais vezes do nariz nos últimos dias do que no último ano...


----------



## RamalhoMR (1 Abr 2019 às 13:59)

Boas.
Acabou de ocorrer um trovao. Esta se a formar uma trovoada mesmo aqui por cima de Benfica. 
A sul tudo com ceu limpo.
A este varias torres provenientes de outras celulas.
Esta ficar porreiro isto.


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2019 às 14:01)

Póvoa 
Vários trovões com chuva moderada a forte, pingos grossos.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Abr 2019 às 14:05)

RStorm disse:


> É o típico desta época...
> Alterações bruscas de tempo e alergias dão nisso. Eu então já sangrei mais vezes do nariz nos últimos dias do que no último ano...


Isso é já devido à humidade relativa muito baixa


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Abr 2019 às 14:06)

Bom eco sobre Loures, deve estar engraçado por lá. Devia ser proibido haver trovoada em dias de aulas/trabalho


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2019 às 14:09)

Trovão forte agora mesmo.

Célula da Póvoa:





O cenário geral da RLC:





O eco da Póvoa/Loures passou pelo laranja/vermelho:


----------



## RStorm (1 Abr 2019 às 14:10)

c0ldPT disse:


> Isso é já devido à humidade relativa muito baixa


Pois é capaz, a humidade esteve bastante baixa nos últimos dias, na ordem dos 20%... e por coincidência calhou nos dias em que mais sangrei...


----------



## RStorm (1 Abr 2019 às 14:12)

A célula de Setúbal já começou a dissipar-se.
Entretanto, eco vermelho na zona da Póvoa de Santa Iria...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Abr 2019 às 14:15)

RStorm disse:


> A Arrábida hoje está a trabalhar bem... parece que se formou uma segunda célula.
> Vais ter um belo brinde esta tarde


É verdade, e já chove moderado por aqui 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Abr 2019 às 14:19)

Novas células a crescer a leste.


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2019 às 14:20)

Ainda a chover moderado a fraco na Póvoa, célula continua aqui mesmo por cima. 












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## killercode (1 Abr 2019 às 14:20)

Estou na cenda do pinheiro e mais ou menos na direcao de vila franca de xira estava a formar-se um funil à instantes

https://photos.app.goo.gl/W7AVToS3QBgSvrr76


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2019 às 14:22)

por aqui tudo calmo hoje, por enquanto, espero que fique animado como ontem, a célula que vem de Setúbal vem nesta direcção, minha atenção agora está virada para lá, de noite acumulei 3.4mm


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Abr 2019 às 14:24)

Aqui também está tudo calmo, com sol, mas com formações nebulosas gigantescas.


----------



## killercode (1 Abr 2019 às 14:26)

Estou na venda do pinheiro e mais ou menos na direcao de vila franca de xira estava a formar-se um funil à instantes

https://photos.app.goo.gl/W7AVToS3QBgSvrr76


----------



## meko60 (1 Abr 2019 às 14:26)

Boa tarde.
O cenário para E e SE ,está semelhante ao de ontem .


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2019 às 14:28)

killercode disse:


> Estou na cenda do pinheiro e mais ou menos na direcao de vila franca de xira estava a formar-se um funil à instantes
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/W7AVToS3QBgSvrr76



Excelente registo!

Venda do Pinheiro, Malveira?
Em que direcção, só pode ser a célula da Póvoa/Alverca. Não tenho visibilidade suficiente para norte.


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Abr 2019 às 14:29)

Incrível esse funil

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2019 às 14:32)

killercode disse:


> Estou na venda do pinheiro e mais ou menos na direcao de vila franca de xira estava a formar-se um funil à instantes
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/W7AVToS3QBgSvrr76



Só pode ser a célula de Alverca cujo eco diminuiu mas aqui à vista continua muito carregada.


----------



## meko60 (1 Abr 2019 às 14:32)

No eixo Évora-Elvas ,está agreste.....o lightning map regista bastantes descargas.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Abr 2019 às 14:38)

Muita actividade eléctrica, mas até ao momento pouca precipitação! 1mm acumulado, à pouco quando vinha do trabalho observei um raio nuvem-solo e um minuto depois uma bomba como à muito não se ouvia por aqui 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Abr 2019 às 14:45)

Este de Leiria





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Microburst (1 Abr 2019 às 14:45)

É o terceiro trovão distante que ouço em Almada nos últimos 5 minutos vindo da direcção SE.


----------



## meko60 (1 Abr 2019 às 14:49)

Direção SE


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2019 às 14:49)

Isto é o que resta da célula de Alverca, para N.
Muitas outras células avistam-se para W e E, SE.











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RamalhoMR (1 Abr 2019 às 14:53)

Aguaceiro forte e trovoada por Benfica neste momento.


----------



## meko60 (1 Abr 2019 às 14:53)

para NW:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Abr 2019 às 14:57)

Vários trovões audíveis no Campo Grande.


----------



## pmontas (1 Abr 2019 às 14:59)

killercode disse:


> Estou na cenda do pinheiro e mais ou menos na direcao de vila franca de xira estava a formar-se um funil à instantes
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/W7AVToS3QBgSvrr76



Não dá para perceber bem, mas isto é o que se via de Vila Franca de Xira, foto tirada de uma pessoa que tinha em casa no momento em que fizeste o post.







Alguma coisa estava ali na leziria, mas o telemovel não tinha resolução para perceber o que se passava.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Abr 2019 às 14:59)

Oiço trovões, vêm de NE:


----------



## RamalhoMR (1 Abr 2019 às 15:01)

Granizo e trovoada continua. Tudo alagado ja


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Abr 2019 às 15:03)

Grande granizada e agora chuva intensa. 5mm já acumulados.


----------



## MSantos (1 Abr 2019 às 15:04)

david 6 disse:


> por aqui tudo calmo hoje, por enquanto, espero que fique animado como ontem, a célula que vem de Setúbal vem nesta direcção, minha atenção agora está virada para lá, de noite acumulei 3.4mm



Aqui no Monte da Barca está igual. Não houve animação durante a manhã mas o céu está repleto de nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical. 

Tudo de olhos no radar/satélite!


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2019 às 15:05)

bem.. a célula de sul morre do meu lado e fica ponto vermelho mais a sul de Coruche, até vou dar uma volta ao Biscainho e vou a Coruche por aquele lado, se continuar assim a vista do castelo de coruche deve ser interessante


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Abr 2019 às 15:06)

RamalhoMR disse:


> Granizo e trovoada continua. Tudo alagado ja



Quando a localização do post é diferente da que está indicada no perfil, é melhor indicá-la nos posts.


----------



## Microburst (1 Abr 2019 às 15:07)

Fotos tiradas por telemóvel aqui do Laranjeiro (onde tudo para já está e continua calmo), desculpem a qualidade.

Célula de Benfica





Célula a SE


----------



## CapitaoChuva (1 Abr 2019 às 15:09)

Estou encostado a Benfica. Chove granizo copiosamente há uns 10 minutos, ou mais. Isto vai dar m*rda, certamente...


----------



## NfrG (1 Abr 2019 às 15:11)

Trovões constantes nos últimos 15 minutos, alguns deles com pouco intervalo de tempo.


----------



## criz0r (1 Abr 2019 às 15:15)

Boas, 

Parque das nações com chuva fraca durante cerca de 5 minutos mas vejo enormes cumulonimbus em quase todos os quadrantes.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Abr 2019 às 15:17)

Trovoada a aproximar-se do Campo Grande.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Abr 2019 às 15:20)

Acabei agora mesmo com uma pessoa amiga, ao telefone, que mora na Damaia, em Lisboa, e ela disse-me e inclusivé ainda ouvi, a cair granizo, com uma boa intensidade.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Abr 2019 às 15:22)

Muitos trovões audíveis mas não vejo raios. Célula de Benfica vista do marco geodésico de Carnaxide:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Abr 2019 às 15:26)

Vários autocarros retidos na zona de Benfica, Amadora, devido ao granizo.


----------



## lordmag95 (1 Abr 2019 às 15:31)

Por isso vou contribuir com uma.

Visão de Lisboa N (avião à esquerda):






Oiço trovões e bombeiros vindos de Norte (talvez de Lisboa)


----------



## Tonton (1 Abr 2019 às 15:32)

Vejo daqui uma forte cortina de chuva/granizo sobre a Amadora, Alfragide e Hospital Amadora-Sintra.
Vão-se ouvindo trovões mas relâmpagos ou raios não tenho visto (podem estar mais para trás, a minha visão é do quadrante leste/sueste).


----------



## Rachie (1 Abr 2019 às 15:34)

Granizo e trovoada em Alfragide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Abr 2019 às 15:38)

Já vejo raios, são todos intra nuvem.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Abr 2019 às 15:38)

Deixo três fotos "possíveis" da célula que passou por Azeitão à cerca de 1 hora, deixou 5mm acumulados em 10 minutos , e muitas descargas eléctricas .




Atmospheric instability by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Atmospheric instability by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Atmospheric instability by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2019 às 15:38)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Vários autocarros retidos na zona de Benfica, Amadora, devido ao granizo.





lordmag95 disse:


> Visão de Lisboa N (avião à esquerda):





Tonton disse:


> Vejo daqui uma forte cortina de chuva/granizo sobre a Amadora, Alfragide e Hospital Amadora-Sintra.
> Vão-se ouvindo trovões mas relâmpagos ou raios não tenho visto (podem estar mais para trás, a minha visão é do quadrante leste/sueste).



Eco vermelho extenso, sobre uma zona onde estacionaram já ecos amarelos e laranja.






Os detectores do IPMA não registam as DEA desta célula. 

A célula deambula já há cerca de uma hora por esta zona de Lisboa/Amadora.


----------



## Tufao André (1 Abr 2019 às 15:40)

Tem sido a loucura desde as 14h45 com os aguaceiros torrenciais, de granizo e muitos trovões!!!  E ainda nao parou totalmente... 
As ruas ja estão brancas com o granizo e pequenas inundações! Ouço bombeiros 
A célula parece estar estacionaria aqui por cima!!


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Abr 2019 às 15:41)

8.3mm acumulados nesta primeira leva, na esperança que venha mais qualquer coisa. Por agora, o sol espreita.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Abr 2019 às 15:43)

Realmente foi uma boa granizada.


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2019 às 15:45)

Muito escuro a sul de Coruche


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2019 às 15:47)

Ouvi trovão agora  estou no castelo de Coruche


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Abr 2019 às 15:48)

Chove forte com granizo por Carnaxide.


----------



## Tufao André (1 Abr 2019 às 15:49)

A trovoada acalmou agora, mas continua a chover com intensidade aqui!  Que tarde brutal...


----------



## RamalhoMR (1 Abr 2019 às 15:52)

A trovoada acalmou.
A chuva essa continua com bastante intensidade.
Ainda foram uns minutos valentes com queda de granizo.
A baixa de Benfica deve tar o caos


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Abr 2019 às 15:54)

RamalhoMR disse:


> A baixa de Benfica deve tar o caos


Para variar. 
____
Já não ouvi mais trovões, mantém-se a chuva moderada com uma ou outra pedra de granizo, a célula está a dar as últimas.


----------



## MSantos (1 Abr 2019 às 16:04)

Já se ouvem os tambores aqui a Sul de Coruche! 

Céu muito escuro a Sul/Sudeste, a celula aproxima-se da minha localização embora me pareça que vá passar ao lado.


----------



## marcoguarda (1 Abr 2019 às 16:05)

A malta aqui toda animada, e no sítio onde trabalho, reina a pasmaceira. Sol e sol, é o que dá trabalhar a 7km do mar, não se forma aqui nadinha!

Olho para o interior e lá se vê umas enormes nuvens, mas aqui nada


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Abr 2019 às 16:08)

marcoguarda disse:


> A malta aqui toda animada, e no sítio onde trabalho, reina a pasmaceira. Sol e sol, é o que dá trabalhar a 7km do mar, não se forma aqui nadinha!
> 
> Olho para o interior e lá se vê umas enormes nuvens, mas aqui nada



É melhor reinar a pasmaceira do que estar temporal lá fora e não poder ir ver 

Aqui pelo Campo Grande também já acalmou, nao chove nem se ouvem trovões.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Abr 2019 às 16:09)

Por aqui está um calor insuportável, muito abafado.
E chuva até ao momento nada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Abr 2019 às 16:24)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por aqui está um calor insuportável, muito abafado.
> E chuva até ao momento nada.


É como aqui, tempo abafado mas nada de chuva desde o fim da manhã...


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2019 às 16:38)

Muita trovoada a sul e se de Coruche


----------



## MSantos (1 Abr 2019 às 16:41)

david 6 disse:


> Muita trovoada a sul e se de Coruche



Confirmo, no entanto aqui na minha localização não cairam mais do que meia-duzia de pingos embora se oiçam trovões há mais de meia hora!.


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Abr 2019 às 16:45)

Desenvolvimento desta célula em Coimbra






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Abr 2019 às 16:53)

Instabilidade a dissipar-se, o céu limpou a sul e oeste. Penso que por hoje a Grande Lisboa já viu tudo o que tinha para ver.
O sol brilha com força.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Abr 2019 às 16:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É como aqui, tempo abafado mas nada de chuva desde o fim da manhã...



Aqui já não chove desde o fim da madrugada.


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2019 às 16:59)

MSantos disse:


> Confirmo, no entanto aqui na minha localização não cairam mais do que meia-duzia de pingos embora se oiçam trovões há mais de meia hora!.



em Coruche quando abalei começou a chover mais moderado, aqui na Fajarda tudo seco, cai uns pingos perdidos


----------



## thunderstorm87 (1 Abr 2019 às 17:00)

Tiagolco disse:


> Instabilidade a dissipar-se, o céu limpou a sul e oeste. Penso que por hoje a Grande Lisboa já viu tudo o que tinha para ver.
> O sol brilha com força.


Mesmo a serio. Almada na pasmaceira do costume. Ate chateia


----------



## MSantos (1 Abr 2019 às 17:04)

Muita chuva agora! 

Depois de muita ameaça a chuva chegou acompanhada da inevitável trovoada que já se ouvia há bastante tempo.


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2019 às 17:05)

do castelo de Coruche antes da trovoada chegar


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2019 às 17:07)

Depois fui até à Azervadinha (uma aldeia já do outro lado do rio, do lado sul e tirei estas fotos com a trovoada a chegar)


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2019 às 17:09)

E depois antes voltar para a Fajarda, ainda parei no castelo de Coruche novamente






outra vinha a aparecer daquele lado também






e aqui para o meu lado também, que já enfraqueceu e não passa de pingos


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2019 às 17:13)

Ontem em Alverca:


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2019 às 17:29)

para mim já acabou, continuo a ouvir trovões para o lado de Coruche, o que estava nesta direção foi "comido" pela trovoada de coruche, pingou só e já nem tenho esperanças de mais nada, continua a aparecer mais só a sul de Coruche, hoje senão tivesse ido a Coruche ver da trovoada, estava aqui numa azia que nem vos conto


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (1 Abr 2019 às 17:34)

Bem hoje mais uma vez animação, mas nada comparado com ontem pois passou mais a sul, mas ainda deu para ouvir bons sons, o acumulado de hoje está em 5.1mm.


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2019 às 17:49)




----------



## TiagoLC (1 Abr 2019 às 17:52)

Mais algumas fotos da célula de Benfica:












Neste momento, tudo calmo


----------



## DaniFR (1 Abr 2019 às 18:23)

Trovoada neste momento em Coimbra e aguaceiros


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2019 às 18:25)

Miradouro da Salvação, Póvoa 

19,7°C
68%
Calma ou fraco NW 3Km/h








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Abr 2019 às 18:27)

Granizo em Benfica, esta tarde.


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2019 às 18:28)




----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Abr 2019 às 18:36)

A trovoada está bastante brava, deixando já a net a falhar e a tv já se foi também.
Neste momento sigo com aguaceiros moderados a fortes.


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2019 às 18:42)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A trovoada está bastante brava, deixando já a net a falhar e a tv já se foi também.
> Neste momento sigo com aguaceiros moderados a fortes.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Abr 2019 às 18:48)

Nos últimos 5 minutos em Coimbra tem estado a chover forte com umas gotas tão espessas que de tão opacas que são até achava que era granizo


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2019 às 18:49)

trovoada inesperada!!!


----------



## Hawk (1 Abr 2019 às 18:52)

Ecos vermelhos por cima de Coimbra, no entanto o mapa de avisos amarelos do IPMA salta de Leiria para Aveiro e deixa Coimbra a verde. Questiono-me como é que em eventos desta natureza o IPMA consegue saber ao detalhe quais os distritos em que vai ocorrer trovoadas. Quando lançaram os avisos para Aveiro, Porto e Braga não se via logo que a instabilidade era mais ou menos generalizada e com probabilidade de tocar a Coimbra também?


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2019 às 18:53)

é daqui, de W, apareceu ali nos foros salvaterra, já ouvi 3 trovões


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2019 às 18:53)

Miradouro da Salvação 

Notável diferença, os Cumulus congestus que se formavam sobre o vale foram varridos pela brisa de NW. Deixam agora vislumbrar ao longe as células a NE (Coimbra?).

17,8°C
71%
NW < 10 Km/h algumas rajadas 

Muitas andorinhas












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Abr 2019 às 18:58)

Ouve se trovoada ao longe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2019 às 19:05)

Células da Chamusca/Tomar (as de Coimbra estão muito sumidas mais à esquerda)
Célula de Coruche/Benavente a crescer.











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Abr 2019 às 19:07)

Que valente chuvada de forma torrencial, que durou mais de 45 minutos.
A zona sobre a Golegã, também deve de estar a ficar bem regada, vejo daqui uma muita escuridão.
Diria que caiu uns 12 a 15 mm, os poços já estam a ser abastecidos pelos solos, que já estão a debitar águas.
Até parece mentira, mas o 1º dia de Abril, está a ser bastante amigo.


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2019 às 19:07)

está a vir para o meu lado, já vem ali na barragem de magos, cada vez mais escuro, veremos se tenho sorte, os trovões continuam como já ouvi muitos nem me importava que só chegasse cá só a chuva, que hoje ainda só pingou aqui (hoje durante o dia, de noite choveu), Coruche é que teve mais sorte


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Abr 2019 às 19:11)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Que valente chuvada de forma torrencial, que durou mais de 45 minutos.
> A zona sobre a Golegã, também deve de estar a ficar bem regada, vejo daqui uma muita escuridão.
> Diria que caiu uns 12 a 15 mm, os poços já estam a ser abastecidos pelos solos, que já estão a debitar águas.
> Até parece mentira, mas o 1º dia de Abril, está a ser bastante amigo.


Não admira, está um eco vermelho em Torres Novas...


----------



## remember (1 Abr 2019 às 19:17)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Granizo em Benfica, esta tarde.


Confirmo, estive por Benfica de tarde e caiu bem, era chuva grossa de início, depois passou a granizo, depois aguaceiros e voltava à sequência lol com trovoada à mistura...

Na Póvoa acumulou 3.1 mm

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Abr 2019 às 19:19)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não admira, está um eco vermelho em Torres Novas...


Agora o eco passou a roxo...


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2019 às 19:20)

está quase  (espero eu)


----------



## DaniFR (1 Abr 2019 às 19:21)

Carga de água em Coimbra. Muitos lençóis de água, trânsito muito lento no IC2 sentido Sul/Norte no acesso à rotunda do Almegue. 






Derrocada na Estrada da Beira - EN17











Fotos do grupo Op. Stop Coimbra


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2019 às 19:25)

já vai pingando pingos grossos, ele evoluiu para norte também e a parte norte já está melhor que a parte sul que é o que vou apanhar, espero que não morra na praia


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2019 às 19:29)

já chove!  a trovoada deixei de ouvir


----------



## nelson972 (1 Abr 2019 às 19:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Agora o eco passou a roxo...


E estava com este aspecto, vista de mira de Aire.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2019 às 19:31)

chova forte agora


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2019 às 19:35)

trovoada voltou! estava a olhar para a chuva pela janela do quarto, até fiquei cego dos olhos de tal raio que foi e logo seguido de um estoiro


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Abr 2019 às 19:36)

Não é todos os dias que se vêem mammatus destes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## lm1960 (1 Abr 2019 às 19:36)

Boas,
Pelo Bombarral está tudo muito calmo, ontem foi um dia quente sem pinga, de noite só molhou sem correr e bom e igualmente seco. Temperatura deve ter chegado aos 22/23. No horizonte na direção de Rio Maior/ SantArém está uma grande formação jubilosa, trovoada.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Abr 2019 às 19:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não é todos os dias que se vêem mammatus destes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Registos fantásticos Luís 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## marcoacmaia (1 Abr 2019 às 19:38)

Boas tardes,

Partilhar-vos algumas boas imagens, sobre o granizo na Cidade dos Comboios.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Abr 2019 às 19:40)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Registos fantásticos Luís
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Emocionante ver ao vivo e continua a crescer... dá a sensação que vem nesta direcção... a trovoada ao longe continua bem audível.


----------



## DaniFR (1 Abr 2019 às 19:47)

O céu aqui está assim.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Abr 2019 às 19:48)

Mais umas fotos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2019 às 19:49)

A impinente célula de Coruche 











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2019 às 19:55)

chuva acalmou, mas fez alto estoiro agora, iluminou a casa


----------



## Between (1 Abr 2019 às 19:57)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não é todos os dias que se vêem mammatus destes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lindíssimo!


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2019 às 20:05)

volta a chover forte!


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2019 às 20:05)

É a última vista da célula de Coruche

Fantásticas imagens que se publicaram aqui hoje.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2019 às 20:06)

lá vem outra bomba


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2019 às 20:10)

Parque Santa Iria, fim da reportagem. 

13,8°C
80%
N 15 Km/h
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Abr 2019 às 20:11)

Muita chuva pelo Entroncamento.


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2019 às 20:12)

que bommmmm


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2019 às 20:14)

que chuvada agora!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Abr 2019 às 20:15)

A última foto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2019 às 20:19)

pedrinhas de granizo no meio do diluvio!!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Abr 2019 às 20:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mais umas fotos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Simplesmente fantásticas, parabéns Luís.
E depois desta chuvada, agora está tudo calmo, e até a melra, já está de regresso ao seu ninho, deveria ter ido buscar algumas minhocas para o seu jantar.
De facto só no Entroncamento houve registo de mais de 20 ocorrencias, por precipitação, e não me admira nada, pois se aqui já foi uma valente carga de água, e estou a mais de 10 km de distancia, quanto mais lá onde estava o eco vermelho/roxo.


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2019 às 20:42)

estava a acalmar, pensava que ia acabar e do nada, diluvio de novo!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Abr 2019 às 20:50)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Simplesmente fantásticas, parabéns Luís.
> E depois desta chuvada, agora está tudo calmo, e até a melra, já está de regresso ao seu ninho, deveria ter ido buscar algumas minhocas para o seu jantar.
> De facto só no Entroncamento houve registo de mais de 20 ocorrencias, por precipitação, e não me admira nada, pois se aqui já foi uma valente carga de água, e estou a mais de 10 km de distancia, quanto mais lá onde estava o eco vermelho/roxo.


Muito obrigado!


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2019 às 20:53)

está a acalmar de novo, deixa ver se é desta, consegui estes registos


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Abr 2019 às 20:58)

Boa noite, 

Hoje foi um dia de grande formação de cúmulos. Às 5:00 choveu por aqui, inclusive na Charneca e em Corroios, no entanto não acumulando nada. 

Depois de uma manhã calma, começaram a formar-se cúmulos a este. Um deles passou de raspão por Corroios, acumulando 1 mm de precipitação numa estação netatmo no Laranjeiro, e provavelmente um pouco menos em Corroios. Ainda se ouviram trovões ao longe, embora não tenha visto nenhum.  Na Charneca não se passou nada. A Nossa Senhora da Trovoada não quer nada com a Charneca.  

Infelizmente, não tenho imagens da trovoada. O meu corpo deu para melhor. 

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 18,3°C 
Mín: 12,1°C 
Prec: 0 mm
Rajada máxima: 15 km/h OSO 

Corroios 
Máx: 19,5°C 
Mín: 13,2°C 

Agora estão 19,1°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Abr 2019 às 21:51)

Parece uma nevão, em Zibreira, Torres Novas.



Entre a Videla e Liteiros, Torres Novas




*Carro atingido por raio na A1*

*Uma viatura foi atingida por um raio no final da tarde desta segunda feira, 1 de Abril, na Auto-Estrada 1, entre Santarém e Torres Novas.*
Uma viatura foi atingida por um raio no final da tarde desta segunda feira, 1 de Abril, na Auto-Estrada 1, entre Santarém e Torres Novas. A situação não causou ferimentos no condutor, único ocupante da viatura, que é da zona de Leiria. Segundo O MIRANTE apurou o raio entrou pela antena do veículo e saiu pela frente, provocando avultados estragos.


http://omirante.pt/sociedade/2019-0..._rBmDzVPyoNAh7-D7AVIsPgWEt-7PaOKxVCYZzBkhsB2c


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2019 às 21:58)

com a trovoada final de tarde estacionada aqui, o acumulou disparou para *25.6mm  *tinha 3.4 antes


----------



## João Pedro (1 Abr 2019 às 22:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não é todos os dias que se vêem mammatus destes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantásticas Luís!  Hoje foi mesmo a sério por aí!  Parabéns 
E a todos os outros que colocaram os seus belos registos também! De fazer inveja a quem continua a seco...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Abr 2019 às 23:07)

Hoje andei por Lisboa, já passei por Évora, Beja, Castro Verde... E se na maior parte o tempo estava muito seco, noutros apanhei chuva como não havia visto ainda este ano. 
Na A1 sentido Santarém - Lisboa um grave acidente ocorreu mesmo à minha frente .. Dois chocaram .  O outro atrás travou forte e ainda consegui travar porque tinha distância suficiente. Não se via 1 metro a frente !


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Abr 2019 às 23:16)

Muitos relatos de granizo na Amadora, algumas pelo insta:



Dia de instabilidade mas pelo centro de Lisboa nada caíu, infelizmente.

Dia meio abafado.


----------



## Garcia (1 Abr 2019 às 23:59)

Boas..
Um bocado e pressa e com telemóvel deixo-vos a perspectiva das células de Tomar e de Coruche, vistas dos lados da Lourinhã..









Enviado do meu PRA-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (2 Abr 2019 às 07:18)

Bom dia. Céu muito nublado. 11.7°C. Vento fraco. Mar com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.
Vista para norte:


----------



## remember (2 Abr 2019 às 08:10)

Bom dia,

O dia amanheceu na Póvoa com nevoeiro junto ao rio, para a zona alta parece não haver tanto nevoeiro.

Está fresquinho  9.9° C com 93% de HR, o vento sopra fraco de norte, parece que vai ser o último dia da semana com temperatura acima dos 20° C, esperam-nos dias animados, após quinta-feira 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Abr 2019 às 09:54)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã começou com nevoeiro cerrado, e assim permanece ainda.


----------



## MSantos (2 Abr 2019 às 09:56)

Boas!

Hoje temos uma manhã de nevoeiro aqui pelo Vale do Sorraia, o tempo está fresco.

Ontem ainda houve um bom aguaceiro acompanhado de trovoada aqui na Zona Industrial do Monte da Barca. No entanto em Santo Estêvão disseram-me que praticamente nem choveu nada.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (2 Abr 2019 às 10:08)

Bom dia, inicio de manhã com nevoeiro, ontém foi um fim de tarde espectacular, ainda veio uma trovoada, o dia acabou com 10.2mm, espero que este mês seja chuvoso, já chega te tanto sol.


----------



## Leiga (2 Abr 2019 às 11:05)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Parece uma nevão, em Zibreira, Torres Novas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mais ou menos à hora dessas fotos (por volta das 19:20/19:30), visto de Ourém, o escuro era impressionante...


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Abr 2019 às 13:56)

Boa tarde a todos. Na A1 entre Santarém e Torres Novas... caem alguns pingos... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (2 Abr 2019 às 14:19)

Boa Tarde

A instabilidade de ontem começou a dissipar-se na nossa região a meio da tarde, e portanto não houve nada por aqui.
As células da Arrábida ameaçaram bem, mas passaram todas ao lado. A zona de Pegões e Faias é que foi beneficiada.

Hoje o dia amanheceu com alguma neblina, que foi dissipando ao longo da manhã. Agora o céu está novamente com "pipocas" a formarem-se, mas não espero nada para esta tarde...

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *12,7ºC*
Máxima: *19,6ºC*

Mínima de hoje: *9,1ºC *
T. Atual: *19,0ºC *
HR: 48% 
Vento: N / 13,0 Km/h


----------



## PapoilaVerde (2 Abr 2019 às 15:15)

Work with a view...

Do lado certo sem nuvens e sol.
Algo encoberto na margem norte.


----------



## StormRic (2 Abr 2019 às 15:20)

Boa tarde 

19,9°C
54%
Calma

Alguns pingos destes Cumulus 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (2 Abr 2019 às 15:38)

tudo calmo, para hoje não espero nada, só se aparecer algo para dar alguns pingos como já aconteceu a norte na zona Santarém, algumas nuvens umas um pouco mais desenvolvidas na vista para norte nada demais


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Abr 2019 às 15:49)

Boas!
Manhã bem fria. Cheguei a ver alguma geada no parque da Quinta da Granja, em Benfica.
Neste momento, vai chuviscando. Veem-se cumulus mediocris a SO.


----------



## StormRic (2 Abr 2019 às 16:00)

Brisa SE 5 Km/h

19,6°C
53%












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (2 Abr 2019 às 16:06)

Boa tarde!

Alguns cumulus aqui pelos céus do Sul do Ribatejo que não deverão passar disso.


----------



## david 6 (2 Abr 2019 às 16:37)

por aqui, será que ainda vou ter algo hoje?  está um aguaceiro em Santarém/Almeirim


----------



## david 6 (2 Abr 2019 às 16:57)

ok agora começo a acreditar


----------



## david 6 (2 Abr 2019 às 17:03)

MSantos disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Alguns cumulus aqui pelos céus do Sul do Ribatejo que não deverão passar disso.



se fosse a ti não confiava nisso, também pensava isso e agora tenho um aguaceiro aqui às portas do lado norte


----------



## david 6 (2 Abr 2019 às 17:19)

célula mais forte vem atrás, radar já mostra avermelhado, já vejo a cortina ao fundo:
a parte sul, a fraca, por enquanto ainda não deu nada nem pingos


----------



## david 6 (2 Abr 2019 às 17:44)

ai vem


----------



## david 6 (2 Abr 2019 às 18:03)

acho que vou morrer na praia parece estar a ir ligeiramente para leste e a morrer, aqui está sol e levantou se o vento


----------



## david 6 (2 Abr 2019 às 18:23)

yeee caiu 1 pingo que senti


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Abr 2019 às 00:08)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia de céu limpo e com formação de cúmulos ao longe. Infelizmente, houve um apagão por volta das 14:20, na subestação da Charneca, devido às obras na colocação dos postes de alta tensão na zona de Vale Fetal. [Mais uma empreitada que começou há 15 anos e que, 2 anos após ter começado, foi chumbada. Típico dos comunistas.  ] Devido à carga elétrica elevada, o disjuntor disparou e só às 20:00 é que a eletricidade voltou a casa. Por isso, não tenho os dados do dia de hoje. 

Desde as 20:00, os dados que tenho são os seguintes (no caso da Charneca): 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 14,6°C
Mín: 12,6°C 
Rajada máxima: 5 km/h ONO 

Corroios 
Máx: 20,6°C 
Mín: 11,8°C 

Agora estão 13,1°C e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Jorge_scp (3 Abr 2019 às 01:46)

Parece que houve um tornado pela zona de Vila Franca de Xira no final do mês passado:


----------



## Geopower (3 Abr 2019 às 07:14)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto. 11.7°C. Vento forte de norte, bastante desagradável. Mar agitado com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.
Vista para SW:


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Abr 2019 às 08:26)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã acordou com sol, mas o vento moderado gelado, causa uma sensação bastante desconfortável.


----------



## MSantos (3 Abr 2019 às 09:56)

david 6 disse:


> se fosse a ti não confiava nisso, também pensava isso e agora tenho um aguaceiro aqui às portas do lado norte



Aqui em Monte da Barca, ontem por volta das 18h ainda caiu um breve aguaceiro, não deve ter durado mais de 5 minutos!

Hoje novo dia, tempo fresco com algum vento e Sol com muitas nuvens no horizonte Norte/Noroeste.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Abr 2019 às 13:45)

Aqui a manhã tem sido marcada pelo vento moderado, que até faz doer os ouvidos.


----------



## RStorm (3 Abr 2019 às 14:01)

Boa Tarde

O resto do dia de ontem foi maioritariamente soalheiro e primaveril, apesar da nebulosidade convectiva.
Hoje o panorama já é diferente: céu parcialmente nublado, vento moderado/forte de N e temperatura fresca.
A preparar-se para a saga chuvosa que aí se avizinha  

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *9,1ºC *
Máxima: *20,0ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *10,4ºC *
T. Atual: *14,3ºC *
HR: 53% 
Vento: N / 21,6 Km/h


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Abr 2019 às 14:01)

Há cerca de meia hora na 2ª circular perto do Aeroporto, sentido Aeroporto - Benfica.




20190403_131304 by Duarte_Photo, no Flickr


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Abr 2019 às 14:01)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Parece que houve um tornado pela zona de Vila Franca de Xira no final do mês passado:


Olá! Isso não me parece um tornado, é um "dust devil"... não sei se tem termo em português.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Abr 2019 às 14:39)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Parece que houve um tornado pela zona de Vila Franca de Xira no final do mês passado:





luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá! Isso não me parece um tornado, é um "dust devil"... não sei se tem termo em português.



O vídeo já foi publicado e discutido no seguimento do mês passado: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-marco-2019.9982/pagina-34#post-720998


----------



## Jorge_scp (3 Abr 2019 às 14:47)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> O vídeo já foi publicado e discutido no seguimento do mês passado: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-marco-2019.9982/pagina-34#post-720998



Não me tinha apercebido, peço desculpa!



luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá! Isso não me parece um tornado, é um "dust devil"... não sei se tem termo em português.



Também pensei nisso, mas julgo que o dust devil está mais associado a situações de estabilidade atmosférica. Como vivemos dias de muita instabilidade, com cumulonimbus bem desenvolvidos e com uma nuvem no topo da foto, apostei claramente num tornado.


----------



## StormRic (3 Abr 2019 às 15:16)

Boa tarde 

Vento e estratocumulus. 

NNW 20 a 35 Km/h com rajadas.

14,4°C
52%









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## bentanias (3 Abr 2019 às 15:20)

Algumas rajadas fortes na zona da Bairrada e temperatura amena para o fresco... amanhã espero que a chuva venha em força e dure umas semanas valentes pois bem precisamos dela.


----------



## MSantos (3 Abr 2019 às 16:23)

Boa tarde!

Dia ventoso aqui também pelo Vale do Sorraia, está algo desagradável apesar de o tempo estar soalheiro.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Abr 2019 às 17:06)

Boa tarde, 
Esta manhã/tarde tem sido bem diferente das anteriores. Espetacular!  

A máxima não chegou aos 20°C, ficando pelos 15,7°C na Charneca e pelos 16,3°C em Corroios. Já a mínima não foi lá muito baixa, ficando pelos 10,5°C na Charneca e pelos 10,1°C em Corroios. Neste momento estão 14,7°C e céu limpo.  

Os próximos dias serão de grandes acumulados de precipitação. Esperemos que esta chuva renda bem! Nossa Senhora da Chuva, dá-nos alguma água!!!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Abr 2019 às 17:25)

Boa tarde pessoal, finalmente um dia abaixo do 20ºc, e com o wind chill a fazer sentir.se bem! A partir de amanhã os modelos estão assim qualquer coisa  Tanto se falou em mudança de padrão e a dita nunca aconteceu, quando todos nós menos esperávamos aqui esta ela  E por esta volatilidade da meteorologia que eu gosto cada vez mais da mesma 

Meteograma para a minha zona até dia 12 .


----------



## Geopower (3 Abr 2019 às 19:42)

Céu pouco nublado. Vento forte com rajadas de NW. 13.7°C. Mar agitado com ondas de 2 a 3 metros.
Sensação térmica muito desagradável.
Panorâmica para NW:


----------



## dvieira (3 Abr 2019 às 20:52)

Bem já tinha desligado a minha estação por causa deste inverno muito fraquinho em que nem pareceu inverno. Voltei a ligar novamente para acompanhar estes 2 ou 3 dias em que apesar  de não esperar quase nada de acontecimento aquela mancha azul em que o modelo GFS vai insistindo deixa-me um pouco de motivação de ver algo diferente. Talvez tenha a sorte de ver algum sleet ou ver algum aguaceiro de granizo que faça deixar 4 ou 5 graus a temperatura. Neste momento registo 8,2 ºC e 53% HR.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Abr 2019 às 21:51)

E depois de umas 3 semanas de descanso, hoje tive de voltar a acender a lareira.
Esta noite segue já bem fresca, e afinal os casacos de inverno voltaram ao uso.

O GFS, está a prever cerca de 70 mm, para os próximos 10 dias, aliás os ribeiros só com estes 15 mm, que caíram já ganharam de novo alguma corrente.
Sigo com 10ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Abr 2019 às 00:07)

Boa noite, 
Como já tinha dito, hoje foi um dia diferente dos anteriores. O dia começou com céu limpo, mas rapidamente alternou para muito nublado, devido à passagem da frente. Ainda pingou, mas não acumulou nada. 
O vento fez diminuir a temperatura máxima e aumentar o stresse térmico de frio.  

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 15,7°C 
Mín: 10,5°C 
Rajada máxima: 40 km/h N 
Índice UV máximo: 7 

Corroios 
Máx: 16,3°C 
Mín: 10,1°C 

Agora estão 10,7°C e céu limpo. Corroios já deve estar a "bombar", no que toca à temperatura atual.


----------



## remember (4 Abr 2019 às 08:12)

Bom dia,

O dia de ontem, como era esperado foi ventoso e gélido, máxima de 16.4° C.

O amanhecer pela Póvoa começou fresco, com uma mínima de 8.5° C, agora 10.2° C, com 62% de HR e vento fraco de Norte.

Para o fim do dia já deve chover

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Abr 2019 às 10:50)

Bom dia pessoal,

Como previsível mínima mais baixinha das últimas semanas, 7.9ºc , neste momento estão 13.2ºc , e um lindo dia de sol  Mas não se deixem enganar, mais para o final do dia a história já será outra, e os próximos dias prometem muita animação Já visível no radar a primeira de muitas superfícies frontais que vão atravessar PT nos próximos dias


----------



## srr (4 Abr 2019 às 11:00)

Depois do verão antecipado,

Regressa a Geada - com minima de 0.1 graus as 07h00 .

Muito mau - porque queimou as plantas não resistentes, 
já em avançado estado de desenvolvimento,
tipico de Maio.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (4 Abr 2019 às 11:23)

Belos dias estes agora, ontem á noite estava bem fresco e vento, hoje está sol, mais logo á noite regressa a chuvinha


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Abr 2019 às 12:29)

Boa tarde a todos! A manhã esteve soalheira, fresca e com algum vento... agora o tempo já fechou totalmente e continua algum vento.


----------



## RStorm (4 Abr 2019 às 13:27)

Boa Tarde

Tal como previsto, o resto da tarde de ontem foi fresca e desagradável devido ao vento forte de N. A nebulosidade foi-se dissipando aos poucos até final da tarde.
Hoje o dia acordou com céu limpo, mas já está a começar a ficar nublado. Venha ela  

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *10,4ºC *
Máxima: *16,1ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *8,4ºC *
T. Atual: *14,7ºC*
HR: 43% 
Vento: W / 8,6 Km/h 
*
*


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Abr 2019 às 13:56)

Boa tarde,
Depois de um inicio de dia, com muito frio, depois com o decorrer da manhã, o vento moderado deixou de soprar, e sol, e ainda deu para andar de t-shirt.
Agora a tarde segue com céu parcialmente nublado, e a t-shirt, já deu lugar a uma camisola.


----------



## StormRic (4 Abr 2019 às 14:00)

Boa tarde

Já se avistam os cirrus do sistema frontal, após um céu semelhante ao de ontem, de estratocumulus e cumulus humilis.

Rotação do vento para W ou WSW.


----------



## StormRic (4 Abr 2019 às 14:24)

Ramo quente do sistema frontal atinge já o Minho











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Abr 2019 às 15:03)

Boa tarde, 
Hoje o dia começou com céu limpo e a mínima foi de 7,7°C na Charneca e de 5,8°C em Corroios. No entanto, este deverá acabar com alguma chuva e céu nublado. O AEMET prevê entre 2 a 10 mm de chuva até à meia noite para a minha zona. Veremos o que acontece... 

Probabilidade de acumulados entre 2 e 10 mm:


----------



## StormRic (4 Abr 2019 às 15:10)

Esta frente avança rapidamente:

14,4°C
42%
15 Km/h WSW














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Abr 2019 às 15:38)

Boa tarde pessoal, 

Depois de uma manhã fresquinha, neste momento uns amenos 16.5ºc e vento moderado de SW! Que venha a amiga chuva que por aqui está tudo a espera, e a precisar dela 




Field by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Abr 2019 às 15:43)

Aqui já está a chuviscar...


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Abr 2019 às 16:04)

Aqui já chove moderado... até dá gosto!


----------



## StormRic (4 Abr 2019 às 16:04)

Miradouro da Salvação 
10 a 25 Km/h W
12,6°C
58%

Vistas Sul, SW, NW e NNE














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (4 Abr 2019 às 16:18)

Abundância de flores, especialmente papoilas! Não vão durar muito. 

Céu encoberto por cirrostratus espessos, sol ainda velado.


















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (4 Abr 2019 às 17:13)

O tempo escureceu bastante e o céu já está totalmente encoberto.
Quadrante norte cinzento e carregado.

T. Atual: *14,4ºC *
HR: 50%
Vento: W/NW - 8,6 Km/h


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Abr 2019 às 17:13)

Começa a chover. Tardio este inverno, mas veio


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Abr 2019 às 17:15)

StormRic disse:


> Abundância de flores, especialmente papoilas! Não vão durar muito.
> 
> Céu encoberto por cirrostratus espessos, sol ainda velado.
> 
> ...



Olha só que maravilha de flores, que cada vez se vem menos, devido á aplicação desenfreada de herbicidas.
O bombus terrestris, já está aí a trabalhar afincadamente.

Por aqui já vai caíndo uns pingos, acompanhados por vento moderado.

Tenho andado a trabalhar a 200% desde o inicio da semana, de modo já a deixar na terra centenas de plantas, porque com a chuva que aí vem já não se consegue mexer no solo tão depressa.


----------



## StormRic (4 Abr 2019 às 17:16)

Começou a chover agora na Póvoa, miradouro da Salvação. 
Vento aumentou,  até 25 a 35 Km/h WNW
Panorama a começar a W.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (4 Abr 2019 às 17:16)

por aqui já pinga


----------



## António josé Sales (4 Abr 2019 às 17:34)

Já chove há algum tempo por aqui, chuva moderada que maravilha.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Abr 2019 às 17:34)

Boas!
Chove fraco com gotas bem grossas também por Carnaxide.
Vamos ver como vão ser os próximos dias.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Abr 2019 às 17:36)

Boas,

Por Cascais chove fraco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Abr 2019 às 17:44)

Continua a cair uns aguaceiros fracos.
Bonita imagem do radar do IPMA, a mostrar muita precipitação sobre o Portugal Continental.


----------



## StormRic (4 Abr 2019 às 18:01)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Olha só que maravilha de flores, que cada vez se vem menos, devido á aplicação desenfreada de herbicidas.
> O bombus terrestris, já está aí a trabalhar afincadamente.
> 
> Por aqui já vai caíndo uns pingos, acompanhados por vento moderado.
> ...



É verdade, tenho visto mais flores é nos locais abandonados. O Bombus é o único polinizador que tenho observado, abelhas nem uma . Formigueiros por todo o lado numa azáfama de escavação de galerias e de migração de locais, sempre bom prenúncio de chuvas relativamente abundantes.
Esperamos que chova bem, esse trabalho merece todos os frutos!


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Abr 2019 às 18:01)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Continua a cair uns aguaceiros fracos.
> Bonita imagem do radar do IPMA, a mostrar muita precipitação sobre o Portugal Continental.


Continua a cair certinha... fraco a moderado.


----------



## david 6 (4 Abr 2019 às 18:01)

pingos passaram para chuva fraca


----------



## jamestorm (4 Abr 2019 às 18:01)

vai chovendo fraco aqui em Alenquer


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Abr 2019 às 18:07)

StormRic disse:


> É verdade, tenho visto mais flores é nos locais abandonados. O Bombus é o único polinizador que tenho observado, abelhas nem uma . Formigueiros por todo o lado numa azáfama de escavação de galerias e de migração de locais, sempre bom prenúncio de chuvas relativamente abundantes.
> Esperamos que chova bem, esse trabalho merece todos os frutos!



Por vezes o bombus consegue trabalhar em condições mais adversas, com vento, e céu nublado, e as abelhas não conseguem, e também porque existe flores que as abelhas não dão valor, e o bombus dá. até porque de facto ele é um dos melhores polinizadores.
As formigas também notei isso enquanto semeva girassóis, começaram logo a subir pelo braços.
Toda esta chuva que caiu nos últimos dias veio trazer um outro Ânimo, ás plantas, que já estavam a entrar em stress hídrico, e mesmo em termos de culturas, se bem que para outras já veio tarde, porque planat espigou, mesmo tendo poucos centimetros de altura.


----------



## dvieira (4 Abr 2019 às 18:12)

Neste momento 8,5 º C e 59% HR. Chove fraco/moderado.


----------



## Geopower (4 Abr 2019 às 18:13)

Já chove fraco em Lisboa (Saldanha). Céu encoberto. Vento fraco.


----------



## RStorm (4 Abr 2019 às 18:18)

Já chuvisca


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Abr 2019 às 18:38)

Já chove por Sesimbra, pingas grossas! Temperatura nos 12.3ºc e 58% de HR, bom evento a todos


----------



## david 6 (4 Abr 2019 às 18:38)

mais moderado agora


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Abr 2019 às 19:16)

Aqui já não chove com a entrada do pós frontal...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (4 Abr 2019 às 19:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui já não chove com a entrada do pós frontal...



Ainda não é o pós frontal .. A frente fria é só daqui a algumas horas nessa região !


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Abr 2019 às 19:21)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Ainda não é o pós frontal .. A frente fria é só daqui a algumas horas nessa região !


Ai não? Então chama-se como?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (4 Abr 2019 às 19:27)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ai não? Então chama-se como?



O que acabou de passar é a frente quente, a frente fria só passa daqui a algumas horas!!
Neste momento a frente fria está a atravessar o Minho. 
Na imagem de radar podes verificar claramente. 
Veremos o que rendera!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Abr 2019 às 19:40)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> O que acabou de passar é a frente quente, a frente fria só passa daqui a algumas horas!!
> Neste momento a frente fria está a atravessar o Minho.
> Na imagem de radar podes verificar claramente.
> Veremos o que rendera!!


Obrigado!   Bem, se esta é a quente como será a fria...


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Abr 2019 às 19:42)

Sim, o que passou foi a frente quente, que normalmente dá chuva fraca/ chuvisco, a frente fria está agora a entrar no litoral Norte, progredindo gradualmente para sul.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Abr 2019 às 19:46)

No Porto está a chover quase constantemente desde as 13h. Já tinha saudades disto, mas não a andar 14h na rua xD


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Abr 2019 às 19:47)

Aqui a chuva também já parou, agora é aguardar pela próxima frente.


----------



## Geopower (4 Abr 2019 às 19:57)

Céu encoberto em Santa Cruz. 11.9°C. Vento moderado de oeste. Mar com ondas de 2 a 3 metros.
Céu bastante escuro a norte:






Panorâmica para SW:


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Abr 2019 às 20:02)

Céu bem escuro e chuva fraca a partir das 17h. 

Mínima: *5,4ºC*


----------



## RStorm (4 Abr 2019 às 20:18)

Parou de chuviscar, mas não deve ser por muito tempo, pois o céu está  bastante escuro a NW.
O acumulado segue nos *0,3 mm*.

Mínima: *8,4ºC *
Máxima: *16,2ºC*

T. Atual: *12,0ºC*
HR: 82% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Geopower (4 Abr 2019 às 20:25)

Recomeça a chover fraco.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Abr 2019 às 20:25)

Aqui já está a chuviscar outra vez...


----------



## jamestorm (4 Abr 2019 às 20:27)

começou bem mas fraquejou...à espera da frente fria


----------



## Geopower (4 Abr 2019 às 20:40)

Geopower disse:


> Recomeça a chover fraco.


Entretanto já passou a chuva moderada. Vento aumentou de intensidade. Sopra moderado de oeste com rajadas


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Abr 2019 às 21:21)

Boa noite, 
Até dá gosto ver chuva, algo que não via há um mês. 
Há pouco chovia moderado, mas o período de chuva moderada foi pequeno e apenas acumulou 1,1 mm. Agora chove fraco, e o acumulado é de 1,3 mm. Veremos no que dá a superfície frontal fria.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Abr 2019 às 21:23)

Chove forte neste momento.


----------



## jamestorm (4 Abr 2019 às 21:27)

Chove bem por aqui...deixa cair !!


----------



## meko60 (4 Abr 2019 às 21:39)

Boa noite.
Adoro o cheiro a terra molhada. Acumulados 4mm ,venha mais!


----------



## david 6 (4 Abr 2019 às 21:47)

volta a chover


----------



## RStorm (4 Abr 2019 às 21:51)

Chuva fraca a moderada 
O acumulado segue nos *1,2 mm*

T. Atual: *11,8*C *
HR: 90%
Vento: NW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Abr 2019 às 21:54)

Voltaram os aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Abr 2019 às 22:00)

Depois de quase 20 minutos com chuva moderada a forte, o acumulado subiu para os 4,1 mm. Venha mais chuva...


----------



## PapoilaVerde (4 Abr 2019 às 22:02)

Chove bem, em Almada, há ver a de 30 minutos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Abr 2019 às 22:10)

Aqui ainda chove bem... dura desde as 21h mas já não é por muito tempo...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Abr 2019 às 22:31)

Agora sim, chove com vontade  Precipitação estratiforme vai acumulando 5.1mm, quando já se vai vendo um vigoroso pós-frontal no radar  Que venha animação mas sem  granizo, nesta altura do ano dispenso bem, obrigado  

10.2°c


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Abr 2019 às 22:57)

Entretanto, após a passagem da frente, o acumulado subiu aos 4,8 mm, dentro do modelado. Está céu nublado e os dados do dia de hoje são os seguintes:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 15,8°C
Mín: 7,7°C
Prec: 4,8 mm
Rajada máxima: 31 km/h NO

Corroios 
Máx: 16,3°C 
Mín: 5,8°C 

Agora estão 11,8°C.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Abr 2019 às 22:59)

Boas 
6 mm por cá. 
Finalmente chuva!!!


----------



## Rachie (4 Abr 2019 às 23:03)

Fim de tarde com chuva e bastante vento.
A mínima hoje foi de 4.2 e neste momento já vai bem lançada a descer com 5.4.

Ainds vou ver nevar na Venda do Pinheiro 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## dvieira (4 Abr 2019 às 23:26)

Neste momento 8,5 º C e 59% HR. Chove fraco/moderado.


Rachie disse:


> Fim de tarde com chuva e bastante vento.
> A mínima hoje foi de 4.2 e neste momento já vai bem lançada a descer com 5.4.
> 
> Ainds vou ver nevar na Venda do Pinheiro
> ...


Já 5,4 a essa hora nesse local ? Bem deves estar a apanhar com a frente fria toda. Será que ainda vais ter alguma surpresa.


----------



## rozzo (4 Abr 2019 às 23:31)

Alguém que vá de manhãzinha para o Montejunto ehhehe 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Abr 2019 às 23:33)

6.3mm, ainda vai chuviscando,tudo de cara lavada  Temperatura estável! 10.9°c

92% de HR.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (5 Abr 2019 às 00:03)

acumulado foi 5mm


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Abr 2019 às 00:18)

Frente fria enfraqueceu pelo litoral centro, menos acumulado que o esperado provavelmente.

*10,1ºC *e pós frontais a caminho


----------



## jamestorm (5 Abr 2019 às 01:34)

Grande Carga agora aqui por Alenquer.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Abr 2019 às 07:07)

Bom dia, 
Ainda agora o dia começou e já tenho um acumulado de 8,9 mm, devido à pós-frontal. O total do evento segue nos 13,7 mm, um pouco acima do modelado pelo ECMWF.  

Neste momento estão 6,7°C e céu nublado. A mínima foi de 6,5°C na Charneca e de 7,4°C em Corroios.


----------



## Geopower (5 Abr 2019 às 07:12)

Bom dia. 
Céu encoberto. Aguaceiro fraco neste momento. 8.7°C. Vento moderado de NW. Mar com ondas de 2 a 3 metros. Panorâmica para norte:


----------



## remember (5 Abr 2019 às 08:17)

Bom dia, 

Ontem o acumulado ficou um pouco aquém das expectativas apenas 3 mm.

O dia de hoje começou frio e com aguaceiros, o acumulado vai em 2.3 mm, mínima de 7.9° C e actual de 8.1° C, 85% de HR e pressão atmosférica de 1000 hPa.

Vamos ver o que nos reserva o dia

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Abr 2019 às 08:22)

Céu muito interessante, para este tudo praticamente limpo, para noroeste temos mammatus, arco íris, restos de células...

Rio de Mouro com 7,3mm acumulados.


----------



## RStorm (5 Abr 2019 às 08:49)

Bom dia

A chuva de ontem rendeu *2,7 mm*  O acumulado de hoje segue nos *3 mm*. 
Neste momento sigo com boas abertas de sol e com células nos arredores. A ver como corre o pós-frontal 

Mínima de hoje: *7,3ºC *
T. Atual: *9,4ºC *
HR: 72% 
Vento: W / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Abr 2019 às 09:10)

Bom dia a todos! Chuva bem forte e ficou muito escuro de repente...


----------



## srr (5 Abr 2019 às 09:18)

Abrantes - ultimas 24H - somam 8mm.


----------



## Tonton (5 Abr 2019 às 09:26)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Céu muito interessante, para este tudo praticamente limpo, para noroeste temos mammatus, arco íris, restos de células...
> 
> Rio de Mouro com 7,3mm acumulados.



Yep, as células têm bigornas gigantescas, que se estendem do quadrante sul em direcção ao quadante norte, algumas com valentes mammatus!!


----------



## Rachie (5 Abr 2019 às 09:35)

dvieira disse:


> Neste momento 8,5 º C e 59% HR. Chove fraco/moderado.
> 
> Já 5,4 a essa hora nesse local ? Bem deves estar a apanhar com a frente fria toda. Será que ainda vais ter alguma surpresa.


Sim... Estava bastante frio ontem à noite. Estava a deitar-me aquela hora e entretanto acabou a pilha do sensor  não sei qual foi a mínima. Mas a estação do vale de São Giao esta manhã registava 6° por isso não acho que tenha descido muito mais. Quando chegar a casa a ver se troco a pilha 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Abr 2019 às 09:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia a todos! Chuva bem forte e ficou muito escuro de repente...


Choveu uma boa carga de água mas agora já faz sol... também choveu bem esta noite.


----------



## MSantos (5 Abr 2019 às 09:45)

Bom dia! 

Que frio, parece que estamos em Janeiro! Por agora o Sol brilha aqui a Sul de Coruche depois de um início de manhã com muitos aguaceiros. 

Veremos o que nos reserva o resto do dia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Abr 2019 às 10:32)

Mais um aguaceiro forte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Abr 2019 às 11:08)

Tonton disse:


> Yep, as células têm bigornas gigantescas, que se estendem do quadrante sul em direcção ao quadante norte, algumas com valentes mammatus!!



Tirei foto


----------



## jamestorm (5 Abr 2019 às 11:22)

Esta noite choveu bem por aqui, as vezes acordava e ouvia grandes cargas a cair...com cada uma. So esta noite ja tenho as barricas meias de agua! Frio não noto nada e especial, esta mais fresco apenas mas nao se pode chamar a isto frio. Esta muito sol neste momento...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Abr 2019 às 11:31)

Bom dia pessoal,

Ontem acumulei 6.3mm, e hoje sigo com 5.6mm  Por Sesimbra dois aguaceiros fazem com que o acumulado siga nos 8.1mm, um deles trazia algum granizo! Neste momento estão 13.1ºc , e vento moderado de SW.

Chegada da célula que deixou algum granizo 











Nota.se bem no vidro do carro o granizo que falei


----------



## srr (5 Abr 2019 às 11:41)

Boas,

Pela imagem de radar, vem ai uma vaga de "trovoadas" .

Será uma tarde animada, se não morrerem no mar.


----------



## david 6 (5 Abr 2019 às 12:28)

mais um aguaceiro agora


----------



## RStorm (5 Abr 2019 às 12:51)

Por aqui reina o vento, que tem soprado moderado/forte de N e traz uma sensação desagradável.
Em termos de aguaceiros, apenas contabilizei um aguaceiro fraco e curto ocorrido há alguns minutos atrás, que mal molhou o chão.
Agora vejo o céu bastante escuro a NW, a ver o que lá vem...

T. Atual: *12,5ºC*
HR: 60%
Vento: N / 16,2 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (5 Abr 2019 às 13:06)

já está a chegar mais  . Infelizmente, pelo menos por enquanto, as nossas zonas ainda não há trovoadas/ aguaceiros daqueles potentes, só de leiria para cima


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Abr 2019 às 13:06)

Trovão há minutos por cima da serra.


----------



## RStorm (5 Abr 2019 às 13:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Trovão há minutos por cima da serra.


O IPMA detetou uma descarga positiva de KA: 103.6 às 11:59 na zona da serra. Deve ter sido a que você sentiu...


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Abr 2019 às 13:31)

RStorm disse:


> O IPMA detetou uma descarga positiva de KA: 103.6 às 11:59 na zona da serra. Deve ter sido a que você sentiu...



Foi forte então, podes tratar me por tu.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Abr 2019 às 13:31)

Começou a trovejar agora... está muito escuro!

Edit: Já chove bem...


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Abr 2019 às 13:38)

Depois de uma noite e madrugada sempre de aguaceiros moderados a fortes sem interrupções, neste momento o céu está a escurecer muito.
Ás 5 da manhã, os aguaceiros fortes ainda me acordaram.

acumulado de 9.65 mm.


----------



## RStorm (5 Abr 2019 às 13:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Foi forte então, podes tratar me por tu.


Deve ter feito um valente estoiro nos arredores onde ela caiu, sobressaltando quem lá vive 
Agora essa célula enfraqueceu e uma parte dela já chegou aqui ao Montijo, vai chuviscando...

E desculpa por te ter tratado por você, para a próxima já sei


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Abr 2019 às 13:49)

RStorm disse:


> Deve ter feito um valente estoiro nos arredores onde ela caiu, sobressaltando quem lá vive


O número de kA não tem qualquer relação com a intensidade do som, portanto pode não ter sido um estoiro assim tão forte. 

-----
Boas!
Têm caído aguaceiros moderados, alguns de granizo. Vamos lá ver se vai dar para ouvir uns trovões mais logo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Abr 2019 às 13:52)

Agora está a cair granizo... a primeira vez neste evento.

Edit: Chuva forte agora...


----------



## DaniFR (5 Abr 2019 às 13:52)

A nevar bem na serra da Lousã. Foto de Nuno Martins







Foto de Casa do Tanque


----------



## MSantos (5 Abr 2019 às 14:15)

Boas!

Aqui um pouco a Sul de Coruche temos tido um dia ventoso, frio para a época em que nos encontramos e alguns aguaceiros curtos.

O radar continua interessante, veremos o que chega cá ao longo da tarde!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Abr 2019 às 14:17)

Aguaceiro forte desta vez no meu " quintal"  Estava a ver que não 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Abr 2019 às 14:28)

Aguaceiros continuam, de manhã haviam bigornas para norte lindíssimas e bem extensas, agora o céu está mais tapado. 

9 mm e 11°C


----------



## MSantos (5 Abr 2019 às 14:29)

Grande escuridão a Noroeste! Parece que vem aí o melhor aguaceiro do dia! 

Pelo radar o enorme eco amarelo que se encontra na zona de Salvaterra parece dirigir-se para cá!


----------



## StormRic (5 Abr 2019 às 14:30)

Boa tarde 

Aguaceiros sucessivos, moderados ou fracos até agora.
Ainda não ouvi trovões. 
A DEA das 13:59 registou 103.6 kA, em Colares.
Pela Póvoa está assim neste momento e cai forte.








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Abr 2019 às 14:34)

Mais uma carga de água...


----------



## srr (5 Abr 2019 às 14:37)

Vão caindo uns aguaceiros,

Mas sempre Fracos ;

10mm nas ulitmas 24H

Ainda não atingi os 100mm total anual ( JAN  a HOJE)


----------



## StormRic (5 Abr 2019 às 14:46)

Já abriu, belas células a W, fechado do que passou a Leste.









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (5 Abr 2019 às 14:52)

MSantos disse:


> Grande escuridão a Noroeste! Parece que vem aí o melhor aguaceiro do dia!
> 
> Pelo radar o enorme eco amarelo que se encontra na zona de Salvaterra parece dirigir-se para cá!



deu chuva forte aqui na Fajarda, já parou aqui


----------



## david 6 (5 Abr 2019 às 14:52)

o aguaceiro forte que acabou de passar


----------



## david 6 (5 Abr 2019 às 14:59)

interessante aquela cortina esbranquiçada


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Abr 2019 às 15:04)

Foi um trovão forte ao ponto de pensar que foi na serra, a localização foi lá para os lados de Lourel, portanto nada a ver com a serra.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Abr 2019 às 15:05)

A Serra D'Aire, hoje ás 9 da manhã, com um bonito manto de nuvens, este inicio de tarde tem sido marcado por períodos de aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## david 6 (5 Abr 2019 às 15:05)

fui ver com o auriol, temperatura caiu para 8ºC, já está a começar a pingar de novo com outro aguaceiro a chegar


----------



## StormRic (5 Abr 2019 às 15:06)

Boas abertas entre as bigornas 

11,4°C
70%








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (5 Abr 2019 às 15:19)

Mais um aguaceiro rápido com rajadas. 











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Abr 2019 às 15:25)

Mais umas horas se passaram, e o acumulado de hoje já vai nos 10,7 mm. Agora aproxima-se um novo aguaceiro. 

PS: Já chove por aqui.


----------



## StormRic (5 Abr 2019 às 15:30)

Passa tudo muito depressa...
Durante o último aguaceiro um avião em rota para a Portela desviou subitamente para Leste.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Abr 2019 às 15:38)

Boa tarde pessoal, 

Os aguaceiros sucedem.se uns atrás dos outros  Acumulado em Azeitão de 8.6mm, por Sesimbra um pouco mais 10.1mm  Ficam umas fotos tiradas por volta das 13.30h em Azeitão!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Abr 2019 às 15:39)

Já no caminho para Sesimbra


----------



## StormRic (5 Abr 2019 às 15:44)

Estas células chegam aqui já idosas, bigornas longas e fibrosas e bases difusas, no entanto parecem ganhar nova força ao continuar para o interior.








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (5 Abr 2019 às 15:48)

Estou em Coruche agora, antes de entrar no pingo doce estava a começar a chover de novo


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Abr 2019 às 15:56)

Boa tarde!
O pós frontal está a ser mais fraquinho que o previsto. As células entram pela costa já dissipadas, pelo que os aguaceiros têm sido fracos.


----------



## david 6 (5 Abr 2019 às 16:13)

Outro aguaceiro, oiço a chuva cá dentro do pingo doce


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Abr 2019 às 16:16)

Boa tarde, 
O aguaceiro que caiu há pouco rendeu apenas 0,3 mm. O acumulado total do dia é agora de 10,9 mm e o acumulado total do evento é de 15,7 mm. O ano de 2019 segue com 135,3 mm, muito abaixo do normal, pelo que qualquer gota que caia é importante.


----------



## StormRic (5 Abr 2019 às 16:27)

Mais um aguaceiro com rajadas fortes e rápida passagem a grandes abertas.



















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (5 Abr 2019 às 16:27)

Desde o meu último post, que têm caído aguaceiros moderados, por vezes fortes. O acumulado segue nos *3,9 mm*. 
Destaque para uma célula que passou a norte de Alcochete pelas 14h30, tinha uma formação semelhante a uma shelf cloud, 

T. Atual: *13,2ºC *
HR: 58% 
Vento: NW / 21,6 Km/h


----------



## Geopower (5 Abr 2019 às 17:07)

A reportar de Glória do Ribatejo.
Aguaceiro forte com granizo à mistura.


----------



## Microburst (5 Abr 2019 às 17:12)

Tenho que dar a mão à palmatória e afirmar que o escudo almadense anti-trovoadas é ainda melhor que o lisboeta. Deve ser uma versão melhorada porque não há trovoada que por aqui passe, sendo sempre a animação mais a norte ou mais a sul. 

Dia de aguaceiros moderados, mais fracos nas últimas horas, 2,8mm acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Abr 2019 às 17:21)

Microburst disse:


> Dia de aguaceiros moderados, mais fracos nas últimas horas, 2,8mm acumulados desde as 0h.



Vizinho do Laranjeiro, as diferenças do clima entre vários pontos da Margem Sul às vezes são mesmo absurdas. Sítios tão perto um do outro recebem acumulados bem diferentes. E depois dá muitas vezes nisto: 
A Charneca da Caparica acumula quase 11 mm de precipitação e Pinhal do Vidal, tão aqui perto, acumula apenas 5 mm.


----------



## david 6 (5 Abr 2019 às 17:25)

aguaceiro a passar ao lado, agora parece que vou ter uma pausa nos aguaceiros


----------



## Geopower (5 Abr 2019 às 17:29)

Neste momento céu muito nublado com abertas.
Registo do granizo de pequenas dimensões:





Panorâmica para leste:


----------



## MSantos (5 Abr 2019 às 17:35)

Boas!

Cai agora um intenso aguaceiro de granizo aqui na Zona Industrial de Monte da Barca! É o primeiro aguaceiro do dia com granizo!






Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (5 Abr 2019 às 17:37)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Cai agora um intenso aguaceiro de granizo aqui na Zona Industrial de Monte da Barca! É o primeiro aguaceiro do dia com granizo!


Possivelmente o aguaceiro que passou  aqui. Seguiu para leste. É o aguaceiro  da foto que captei.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Abr 2019 às 18:27)

Mais um agauceiro moderado que acabou de cair.
Esta chuva ao cair nas mãos, parece mesmo gelo, e com o vento a ajudar, a sensação de frio é enorme, vai ser mais um dia, em que vou ter de acender a lareira.


----------



## remember (5 Abr 2019 às 18:28)

Bem, como costumo dizer está um briol que até corta...

Volta a chover por Benfica, com alguma intensidade.

Hoje o acumulado na Póvoa, bem mais generoso com 5.6 mm

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (5 Abr 2019 às 18:35)

Tempo a escurecer novamente a NW, deve vir aí mais um bom aguaceiro...


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Abr 2019 às 18:45)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Mais um agauceiro moderado que acabou de cair.
> Esta chuva ao cair nas mãos, parece mesmo gelo, e com o vento a ajudar, a sensação de frio é enorme, vai ser mais um dia, em que vou ter de acender a lareira.


Tem sido uma bela rega! Aqui têm-se sucedido uns mais fortes que outros mas tem sido bom!


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (5 Abr 2019 às 18:48)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Cai agora um intenso aguaceiro de granizo aqui na Zona Industrial de Monte da Barca! É o primeiro aguaceiro do dia com granizo!
> 
> ...



Boas, foi esse aguaceiro que desabou também granizo no bairro da areia e hoje já vou com 14.7mm


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Abr 2019 às 18:52)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Tem sido uma bela rega! Aqui têm-se sucedido uns mais fortes que outros mas tem sido bom!



Pois por aqui também tem sido assim durante todo o dia, agora vem o sol dar uma espreitadela por entre a nuvens, mas o céu continua muito escuro.
O vento moderado também continua a soprar.


----------



## david 6 (5 Abr 2019 às 19:14)

aguaceiro fraco


----------



## RStorm (5 Abr 2019 às 19:58)

O último aguaceiro trouxe uma "chuveirada" curta e rápida, elevando o acumulado para *4,2 mm*. 
Mais células a caminho...

Mínima: *7,3ºC *
Máxima: *13,8ºC *

T. Atual: *12,0ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: W / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Abr 2019 às 20:03)

Aguaceiro forte com granizo agora...


----------



## Candy (5 Abr 2019 às 20:15)

Boas,

Já repararam na diferença entre o mapa do radar de Coruche e o mapa dinâmico?
Ou mesmo entre o radar de Coruche e as "pontas do de Loulé e de Arouca?
Estará o de Coruche outra vez "nas lonas"?


----------



## StormRic (5 Abr 2019 às 20:17)

Aguaceiros mais espaçados, Cb algo desmantelados.
Últimas fotos na A1 para Sul, Bobadela/Sacavém, as outras na Póvoa. 

12°C a descer.
68%
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (5 Abr 2019 às 20:27)

Bigornas esticadas, uma corrente polar típica. 









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Abr 2019 às 20:32)

A imagem que eu vou publicar a seguir foi de um aguaceiro à hora de almoço, que acumulou 1 mm, talvez o maior aguaceiro desde o começo do dia. 





Não se percebe muito bem, mas está atrás daquelas casas em 2º plano.


----------



## Candy (5 Abr 2019 às 20:36)

E pronto... radar de Coruche nas lonas!

Está a cair um aguaceiro forte acompanhado de fortes rajadas de vento e algumas pedrinhas de granizo!


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Abr 2019 às 20:58)

Mais um aguaceiro forte... isto aqui tem sido um comboio...


----------



## Rui R. (5 Abr 2019 às 21:09)

Hoje de manhã e durante o dia esteve e está assim o Santo António da Neve, pertencente ao maciço da Serra da Lousã... LINDO...mais um nevão no concelho de Castanheira de Pera.
A foto não é minha mas e excelente e vale a pena. ABRAM O LINK E VEJAM

https://m.facebook.com/fotosdoze/photos/a.2316443068594366/2316443401927666/?type=3


----------



## DaniFR (5 Abr 2019 às 21:25)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro de granizo por Coimbra.


----------



## StormRic (5 Abr 2019 às 23:23)

Aguaceiro forte agora na CRIL, A5 Carnaxide 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (5 Abr 2019 às 23:34)

Boa noite,

Aguaceiros que se vão sucedendo, com um acumulado de 7 mm.

O vento sopra fraco...










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Abr 2019 às 23:44)

Aguaceiros moderados continuam, chuva bem fria não sabe nada bem em calças de ganga


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2019 às 00:44)

11.5mm ontem


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Abr 2019 às 07:56)

Resumo desde a meia-noite,com mínima de 8.5°c, vamos ver o que nos reserva o resto do dia 

Total do evento até ao monento, 19.5mm 








Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (6 Abr 2019 às 08:13)

Forte aguaceiros acompanhado de trovoada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Abr 2019 às 08:18)

Bom dia a todos! Isto aqui tem sido uma festa esta noite e início de manhã. Vários aguaceiros bem fortes que nos fizeram acordar e agora um com trovoada e granizo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TekClub (6 Abr 2019 às 08:58)

Acordei com cada estoiro e parece-me que vem la mais aquelas células em Aveiro vem a descer para cá...


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Abr 2019 às 09:37)

Bom dia,
Por aqui foi uma noite, madrugada, e este inicio de manhã de aguaceiros moderados.
Esta chuva, é óptima, pois os solos, tem estado a absorver, tudo o que conseguem.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Abr 2019 às 10:23)

Mais um aguaceiro, acumulado nos 5.1mm Barreira dos 20mm ultrapassada , boa rega nos últimos dias , enorme lufada de ar fresco para a situação que nos encontramos, mas muito escassa  E pior por já existir consenso nos modelos no brutal corte de precipitação para a próxima semana! 

13.5ºC por Azeitão


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Abr 2019 às 10:34)

Bom dia.
Aqui, o mês de Abril também já passou a barreira dos 20mm... Pouco, mas melhor que nada.
Mas isto é uma lotaria. Ontem, por exemplo, vim de Lisboa (Aeroporto) pelas 23h30, pela VDG e A33, sempre debaixo de chuva, alguma muito intensa, chego à Quinta do Conde, tudo sequinho...


----------



## marcoguarda (6 Abr 2019 às 10:35)

Dois belos aguaceiros de granizo e trovoada mesmo no centro de Leiria. Que delícia de manhã!


----------



## romeupaz (6 Abr 2019 às 10:43)

marcoguarda disse:


> Dois belos aguaceiros de granizo e trovoada mesmo no centro de Leiria. Que delícia de manhã!


Bem verdade! Belo granizo...

Enviado do meu Mi MIX 2S através do Tapatalk


----------



## FJC (6 Abr 2019 às 10:54)

Bom dia.
Fiz um vídeo da queda do granizo na Marinha Grande, mas não o estou a conseguir inserir.
Já criei o endereço no imgur, carrego no inserir URL de video, mas não o abre....


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Abr 2019 às 11:08)

Ontem foi um dia de muita chuva e aguaceiros. Os dados foram estes: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 14,2°C
Mín: 6,5°C 
Prec: 11,2 mm 
Rajada máxima: 40 km/h ONO

Corroios
Máx: 15,5°C 
Mín: 5,4°C 

Hoje a minha estação já acumula 3,6 mm, totalizando 19,6 mm de acumulado mensal. No entanto, nos próximos dias, não poderei assistir ao espetáculo da chuva, pois vou estar de férias.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Abr 2019 às 11:17)

FJC disse:


> Bom dia.
> Fiz um vídeo da queda do granizo na Marinha Grande, mas não o estou a conseguir inserir.
> Já criei o endereço no imgur, carrego no inserir URL de video, mas não o abre....



Tens que carregar o vídeo no youtube, e depois então já consegues! Penso que será a única forma de postar vídeos no fórum, excepto alguma partilha de redes sociais!


----------



## Rui R. (6 Abr 2019 às 11:25)

Valente granizada a cair neste momento em Castanheira de Pera. Temperatura sentida desceu a pique


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Abr 2019 às 12:04)

Acabou de cair mais uns aguaceiros moderados, acompanhados por algum granizo.
Está um frio na rua, que até congela o nariz.
A trovoada já começa a fazer barulho.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Abr 2019 às 12:34)

Aguaceiro fraco de granizo por Alvalade.


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2019 às 13:03)




----------



## Candy (6 Abr 2019 às 14:18)

Boas,

Peniche, aguaceiro torrencial neste momento!!!


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2019 às 14:48)

Boa tarde 

Aguaceiro forte na Póvoa








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Abr 2019 às 15:04)

Aqui tem estado a trovejar e a chover muito. Está muito mau tempo 

Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2019 às 15:28)

Aguaceiro no parque das nações agora


----------



## RStorm (6 Abr 2019 às 15:39)

Boa Tarde

O acumulado de ontem ficou-se pelos *4,2 mm*, pois os aguaceiros fizeram uma "pausa" entre o inicio de noite e o inicio da madrugada. 
Hoje sigo com mais um dia ventoso e de aguaceiros, tendo sido mais frequentes durante a manhã e que acumularam *1,8 mm*. 

Agora aproxima-se outra célula e já vai chuviscando   

T. Atual: *15,5ºC *
HR: 48% 
Vento: NW / 17,3 Km/h


----------



## João Pedro (6 Abr 2019 às 15:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui tem estado a trovejar e a chover muito. Está muito mau tempo
> 
> Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


Está nada mau tempo Luís, está um tempo maravilhoso!


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2019 às 18:29)

Aguaceiro mais intenso no parque das nações


----------



## RStorm (6 Abr 2019 às 19:15)

Os aguaceiros têm passado todos ao lado, apenas tenho apanhado com as suas "pontas"...
O acumulado mantêm-se nos *1,8 mm*. 

Mínima: *10,0ºC *
Máxima: *15,6ºC *

T. Atual: *12,5ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: W / 13,0 Km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Abr 2019 às 19:40)

João Pedro disse:


> Está nada mau tempo Luís, está um tempo maravilhoso!


Estava a pensar em quem vai na estrada principalmente a norte e centro, mas esta chuva é ouro...


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Abr 2019 às 19:53)

João Pedro disse:


> Está nada mau tempo Luís, está um tempo maravilhoso!



É verdade hoje foi um dia de "muito bom tempo", mesmo durante esta tarde ainda caiu uns bons aguaceiros, cheguei agora a casa, e já apanhei uma boa molha.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Abr 2019 às 20:08)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É verdade hoje foi um dia de "muito bom tempo", mesmo durante esta tarde ainda caiu uns bons aguaceiros, cheguei agora a casa, e já apanhei uma boa molha.


Boa tarde! Aqui tem sido mesmo em grande, têm sido um aguaceiro forte atrás do outro e a maior parte com granizo...


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Abr 2019 às 21:41)

Mínima: *7,9ºC*
Máxima: *13,7ºC* 

Hoje: 7,9 mm
Ontem: 10,9 mm
Antes de ontem: 8,2 mm
Total evento: *27 mm*


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Abr 2019 às 22:10)

Que noite de invernia... agora a chuva é moderada mas persistente.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Abr 2019 às 22:31)

Chove bem mais do que o radar mostra 







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Abr 2019 às 22:52)

Boa noite,
Lá por casa acumulou hoje 4,3 mm, elevando o total do evento para os 20,3 mm.


----------



## remember (7 Abr 2019 às 00:26)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia de aguaceiros, alguns deles com mais intensidade, o acumualdo foi de 3.8 mm.
Hoje, mais um dia de chuva, o anticiclone começa a trocar-nos as voltas de novo! Cortes sucessivos na precipitação esperada para a semana e melhoria após quarta-feira


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Abr 2019 às 08:10)

Bom dia, 
Infelizmente, parece que a minha estação precisa de pilhas, mas infelizmente estou de férias. Já perdi os dados desde as 00:00 e os próximos dados credíveis só no próximo domingo, à noite. 

Já é azar...


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Abr 2019 às 09:22)

Bom dia a todos! Por aqui continua a chuva moderada e persistente... está nevoeiro e muita humidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Abr 2019 às 09:45)

Boas

Chuvisco fraco persistente.
2 mm

Por cá, nos últimos 3 dias somou-se 18 mm, basicamente é o que temos, não vai ter qualquer impacto na rede hidrográfica.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Abr 2019 às 09:53)

Bom dia,
Depois de alguns aguaceiros durante a noite e madrugada, agora sigo com a chuva "molha-todos".


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Abr 2019 às 11:40)

Por aqui continua a chuva fraca mas persistente com nevoeiro e humidade elevada... água por todo o lado!


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Abr 2019 às 11:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Por aqui continua a chuva fraca mas persistente com nevoeiro e humidade elevada... água por todo o lado!



Aqui o cenário é igual, a chuva fraca, mas sem neveoiro, e com humidade elevada.
O céu continua muito escuro.


----------



## Aspvl (7 Abr 2019 às 12:10)

Bom dia! 

Pela Estrela já chove bem há alguns 10 min. O radar não corresponde de todo. O que se passa?

Edit (12h49): Continha a chover, neste momento até com alguma intensidade. Parece-me que só esta manhã de chuva contínua já acumulou mais do que os aguaceiros intensos de ontem.
O radar fritou de vez


----------



## Tonton (7 Abr 2019 às 12:23)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Bom dia,
> Depois de alguns aguaceiros durante a noite e madrugada, agora sigo com a chuva "molha-todos".



Quererias dizer "molha-tolos", calculo...


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Abr 2019 às 12:34)

Tonton disse:


> Quererias dizer "molha-tolos", calculo...



Pode-se dizer das duas formas, eu pelo menos costumo usar mais esta expressão.

"pela expressão "chuva de molha-tolos" entende-se uma chuva muito miudinha e persistente. diz-se de "molha-tolos" porque só molha quem anda a ela. e, por isso, também há quem lhe chame "chuva de molha-todos".

https://falaresdanossalingua.blogspot.com/2015/11/chuva-de-molha-tolos-pt-e-gz.html


----------



## RStorm (7 Abr 2019 às 13:12)

Boa Tarde

Ontem não choveu mais após o inicio da noite, o acumulado ficou-se pelos *1,8 mm*. 
Hoje sigo com céu encoberto e chuva fraca persistente desde o meio da manhã, sendo moderada neste momento. O acumulado  de hoje segue nos *1,2 mm*. 
É incrível como o anticiclone já afastou uma boa parte da precipitação prevista para a próxima semana  A ver se esta situação muda   

Mínima de hoje: *11,7ºC *
T. Atual: *14,9ºC *
HR: 92% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## david 6 (7 Abr 2019 às 13:27)

chuvisca


----------



## Tonton (7 Abr 2019 às 13:50)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pode-se dizer das duas formas, eu pelo menos costumo usar mais esta expressão.
> 
> "pela expressão "chuva de molha-tolos" entende-se uma chuva muito miudinha e persistente. diz-se de "molha-tolos" porque só molha quem anda a ela. e, por isso, também há quem lhe chame "chuva de molha-todos".
> 
> https://falaresdanossalingua.blogspot.com/2015/11/chuva-de-molha-tolos-pt-e-gz.html



He, he, essa explicação não é nada boa... vê-se logo porque encerra uma grande contradição na afirmação:
"*só molha quem anda a ela. e, por isso, também há quem lhe chame "chuva de molha-todos*"
Então, só molha quem anda a ela e, por isso, molha todos???? Ou só molha quem anda a ela?
O "molha-todos" adveio de deturpação por tomar a palavra tolos por outra de som idêntico (todos).
O original "molha-tolos" também é usado na forma "molha-parvos", ou "molha-bobos" (no Brasil).
Assim se diz porque molha quem anda a ela e pensa tolamente que não molha (os outros previnem-se, com roupa ou guarda-chuva, e andam a ela mas não se molham...).

Aqui agora parou e está a clarear (sol por entre nuvens).


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Abr 2019 às 14:00)

Tonton disse:


> He, he, essa explicação não é nada boa... vê-se logo porque encerra uma grande contradição na afirmação:
> "*só molha quem anda a ela. e, por isso, também há quem lhe chame "chuva de molha-todos*"
> Então, só molha quem anda a ela e, por isso, molha todos???? Ou só molha quem anda a ela?
> O "molha-todos" adveio de deturpação por tomar a palavra tolos por outra de som idêntico (todos).
> ...



Pronto, deixando de parte agora as contradições da nossa língua portuguesa, aqui a chuva "molha tolos", já parou, mas o céu continua bem escuro.
Também se sente muito frio novamente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Abr 2019 às 15:11)

Volta a chuva moderada... está a ficar vento.


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2019 às 15:12)

Boa tarde 

Chuva fraca e chuviscos à passagem da frente quente cerca do meio-dia. Agora no sector quente o ar tropical é notório, algumas vezes o sol aparece e a sensação é de abafado.

Vento W variável até 15 a 20 Km/h, calma de vez em quando. 

16,4°C 
76%
Estes valores são bastante variáveis conforme o coberto mais ou menos espesso e o vento. 

Vistas fo costume,  SE e SW.









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (7 Abr 2019 às 16:28)

Aspvl disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Pela Estrela já chove bem há alguns 10 min. O radar não corresponde de todo. O que se passa?
> 
> ...


O radar de Arouca é tão avançado que funciona a energia solar. Esqueceram-se foi que é quando não há sol que precisamos dele a funcionar...


----------



## Geopower (7 Abr 2019 às 17:37)

Manhã de chuvisco. Neste momento céu encoberto. 16.6°C. Mar com ondas de 2 a 3 metros.
Panorâmica para SW:


----------



## Gerofil (7 Abr 2019 às 17:43)

Geopower disse:


> Manhã de chuvisco. Neste momento céu encoberto. 16.6°C. Mar com ondas de 2 a 3 metros.



Sistema frontal a atravessar o território de Portugal Continental. Na parte da manhã e inicio da tarde passou a superfície frontal quente, afectando o litoral oeste com chuva fraca mas prolongada no tempo; logo à noite ou já de madrugada passará a superfície frontal fria, que deixará uma precipitação mais intensa mas num curto de tempo menor.


----------



## david 6 (7 Abr 2019 às 18:47)

ontem num aguaceiro no parque das nações


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Abr 2019 às 20:07)

Aproveitei este fim de tarde, sem chuva, para fazer uma caminhada de cerca de 12 km, até á Reserva Natural do Paúl do Boquilobo, pena é estar tudo tão seco, pois neste local onde estão a pastar as ovelhas, o normal seria que tivesse tudo submersmo, assim, a água permanece apenas lá ao fundo em alguns zonas ainda mais baixas.
O que choveu foi bom, mas seria preciso vir muito mais.






Aqui o Rio Almonda, ao passar por dentro da reserva. levava alguma corrente, mas nada de significante.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Abr 2019 às 21:01)

Superfície frontal fria a chegar à linha de costa do litoral oeste... Muita chuva (?) para as próximas horas, à medida que a superfície frontal fria for deslocando-se para o interior; para já parece sem actividade eléctrica.

EDIT: Claro, actividade eléctrica só após a passagem da superfície frontal fria com a entrada da massa de ar fria pós-frontal 

EDIT: Estive a observar as imagens RGB Airmass e parece-me que faltam algumas horas para a chegada da frente fria propriamente dita à região da Grande Lisboa; neste momento afectará já o noroeste do território do continente mas a região da Grande Lisboa só será afectada pela sua passagem lá por volta da meia - noite, mais coisa menos coisa


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Abr 2019 às 21:10)

Morrinha por cá.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Abr 2019 às 21:16)

Por aqui já chuvisca fraco à algum tempo...


----------



## Geopower (7 Abr 2019 às 21:28)

Início de noite com chuva fraca
 Vento fraco. 15.8°C.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Abr 2019 às 21:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Por aqui já chuvisca fraco à algum tempo...


Está gradualmente a aumentar a intensidade da precipitação...

Edit: Já chove bem... também aumenta o vento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Abr 2019 às 21:57)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Está gradualmente a aumentar a intensidade da precipitação...
> 
> Edit: Já chove bem... também aumenta o vento.



Aqui começou agora a cair uns aguaceiros fracos a moderados.


----------



## Geopower (7 Abr 2019 às 22:03)

Chuva aumentou de intensidade, passou a moderada.


----------



## david 6 (7 Abr 2019 às 22:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Abr 2019 às 22:57)

Chove moderado a forte 

Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Abr 2019 às 22:59)

9 mm
Nada mau.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (7 Abr 2019 às 23:29)

Boa noite, ontém acumulou 2.3mm hoje  2mm até agora, bem é só até amanhã depois voltamos ao mesmo.


----------



## remember (7 Abr 2019 às 23:32)

Boa noite, chove moderado na Póvoa 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Abr 2019 às 23:37)

Boa noite pessoal,

Depois dos últimos três dias terem sidos marcados por convecção, hoje que voltou a precipitação estratiforme com a passagem duma superfície frontal , que como normal foi mais modesta na frente quente, e onde segundo a última  saída do GFS a frente fria pode deixar bons acumulados em muitos locais, nomeadamente também no sul do país! Vamos ver, por cá até ao momento 3.3mm, mas a madrugada ainda promete ser longa 

14°c

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (7 Abr 2019 às 23:40)

Cum catano, isto é que é chover... Chove moderado a forte.







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Abr 2019 às 23:40)

Não esperava este disparo. 
13 mm.


----------



## remember (7 Abr 2019 às 23:50)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não esperava este disparo.
> 13 mm.


Mesmo, que salto! Apesar de não ser tanto como aí, nada mau, o melhor dia até agora!





Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2019 às 00:08)

chove mais agora


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Abr 2019 às 00:16)

Bela chuvada nas últimas horas, *9,6 mm* no dia de ontem.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Abr 2019 às 01:01)

Boa madrugada,
Devido a problemas com a minha estação, tenho vindo a seguir a estação Netatmo a 600 m de casa, que acumulou ontem 11,3 mm, um ótimo valor. Na minha zona deve ter chovido um pouco mais, pois já sei o que é que a casa gasta. 
Hoje, ainda mal o dia começou, já acumula 0,6 mm.


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2019 às 12:06)

aguaceiro


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Abr 2019 às 12:14)

Boa tarde a todos! Choveu bem esta noite e manhã. Ainda à 40min caiu um aguaceiro torrencial brutal. Eu não estava em casa, mas cheguei passado pouco tempo e eram rios de água na estrada e por todo o lado.


----------



## RStorm (8 Abr 2019 às 13:38)

Boa Tarde

O resto da tarde de ontem foi de céu nublado com alguns chuviscos ocasionais e o sol a espreitar de vez em quando, só há chegada da segunda frente ao inicio da noite é que começou chover bem, elevando o acumulado para os *3,9 mm*. 
Hoje o dia acordou com céu pouco nublado, mas tem vindo a aumentar de nebulosidade desde o final da manhã. O acumulado de hoje segue nos *1,2 mm*, graças aos restos da frente, no inicio da madrugada. A ver se ainda aparecem mais alguns aguaceiros durante a tarde... 

Fazendo as contas, este evento rendeu até agora *13,8 mm*. 
Resta-nos agora, acompanhar a evolução do anticiclone, que pelo que parece apenas nos deverá visitar durante o fim de semana, pois já está prevista alguma precipitação a partir de dia 15 e espero que assim seja... eu sei que estamos numa época de transição e os modelos estão constantemente a mudar, mas espero que essa previsão se mantenha  

Extremos de ontem: 

Mínima: *11,7ºC *
Máxima: *17,2ºC *
Acumulado: *3,9 mm *

Mínima de hoje: *10,5ºC *
T. Atual: *17,1ºC *
HR: 53% 
Vento: W / 4,3 Km/h 
*

*


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Abr 2019 às 13:54)

Boa tarde,
A noite de ontem e inicio de madrugada foram de aguaceiros moderados.
Já esta manhã o céu está com alguma abertas e sol, mas ainda caiu uns aguaceiros fracos, que nem chegaram a molhar o chão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Abr 2019 às 14:18)

Voltam os aguaceiros, neste caso moderados...


----------



## RStorm (8 Abr 2019 às 14:27)

Aguaceiro fraco


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Abr 2019 às 14:27)

O céu está a escurecer muito, sobre a Serra D'Aire, e está a levantar-se um verdadeiros vendaval.
E começa já a cair uns aguaceiros.


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2019 às 15:04)

chove aqui  e vento mais forte


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2019 às 15:11)

Boa tarde 

Alguns aguaceiros fracos.
Boas abertas de sol forte.

Vento WSW até 15 Km/h
14,1"C
73%















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Abr 2019 às 16:01)




----------



## TiagoLC (8 Abr 2019 às 16:27)

Boa tarde!
Boa célula a noroeste! Veem-se cortinas de chuva para os lados de Sintra:


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Abr 2019 às 16:32)

Chove a potes por Cascais.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Abr 2019 às 16:41)

Camarate, Loures. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ANE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Abr 2019 às 16:45)

Em Murches, perto de Alcabideche já rendeu 5 mm.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Abr 2019 às 16:52)

Célula a chegar ao centro de Lisboa tudo escuro para Monsanto... Que venha!


----------



## DRC (8 Abr 2019 às 16:53)

Chove com grande intensidade em Belém, Lisboa.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Abr 2019 às 17:00)

Instantes antes da célula chegar:





Chove forte por Carnaxide. Não estava nada à espera!


----------



## AMFC (8 Abr 2019 às 17:05)

Aguaceiro muito intenso aqui, agora já a terminar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Abr 2019 às 17:06)

Chove forte em Lisboa, mesmo em cheio na hora de ponta xD


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Abr 2019 às 17:12)

Grande trovão!


----------



## Geopower (8 Abr 2019 às 17:14)

aguaceiro moderado em Lisboa, Saldanha. Trovão audível.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Abr 2019 às 17:14)

Trovoada pelo Campo Grande há 2/3 minutos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Abr 2019 às 17:21)

Temperatura desceu cerca de 5°C, humidade aumentou cerca de 30% e a chuva está quase a finalizar...

Quase 20 minutos retido porque alguém se esqueceu do chapéu de chuva ups


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2019 às 20:03)

Cb a W, interessante bigorna em estrela.
Loures 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2019 às 20:09)

Célula imponente em Loures, com mammatus.














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Abr 2019 às 20:22)

Tiagolco disse:


> Instantes antes da célula chegar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






GOPR1122 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



20190408_172035 by tiago_lco, no Flickr
As fotos foram tiradas com a GoPro Hero 6 e o telemóvel (samsung galaxy J3).
Amanhã se tiver disponibilidade publico o timelapse.


----------



## Geopower (8 Abr 2019 às 20:29)

Final de dia com céu pouco nublado. 14.3°C. Vento fraco.

Panorâmica para SW:


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Abr 2019 às 20:42)

Chove torrencialmente em Camarate


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Abr 2019 às 21:01)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia se passou, e o acumulado do dia na Estação Netatmo do Pinhal do Rei,  a 600 m de casa, foi de 3,2 mm. 

Acumulados até ao dia de hoje:
- 4/4: 4,8 mm 
- 5/4: 11,2 mm
- 6/4: 4,3 mm 
- 7/4: 11,3 mm 
- 8/4: 3,2 mm
Total do evento: 34,8 mm  

Nos próximos dias virá uma pequena "primavera", mas algo me diz que não será assim muito longa!


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Abr 2019 às 21:24)

Começaram agora a cair uns aguaceiros moderados a fortes, o radar mostra um eco amarelo sobre Alcanena.


----------



## meko60 (8 Abr 2019 às 21:33)

Boa noite.
Hoje à tarde na Costa de Caparica,passou esta nuvem negra....


----------



## João Pedro (8 Abr 2019 às 21:47)

meko60 disse:


> Boa noite.
> Hoje à tarde na Costa de Caparica,passou esta nuvem negra....


Belíssimo registo!  Parece-me ser uma _shelf cloud_ já em fase avançada


----------



## João Pedro (8 Abr 2019 às 21:52)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Se a que o @meko60 registou também era uma _shelf_, então com a "minha" já são três em três dias apenas  Esta de Peniche a mais imponente de todas


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Abr 2019 às 23:16)

Mais um aguaceiro algo intenso por estas bandas. 

Aproveitar estes últimos momentos de chuva, o seu regresso será incerto.


----------



## remember (8 Abr 2019 às 23:33)

Boa noite,

Ontem o acumulado ficou-se pelos 9.6 mm nada mau! 

Hoje, por volta das 20h mais um aguaceiro que elevou o acumulado para 1.3 mm. A madrugada trazia apenas 0.5 mm.

O litoral centro ( Leiria para cima) e norte prometem ainda ter as próximas horas animadas.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (9 Abr 2019 às 07:12)

Bom dia. Madrugada marcada por aguaceiros.
Neste momento 12.4°C. Céu muito nublado. Mar agitado com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.
Mais um aguaceiro a chegar de oeste:


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Abr 2019 às 08:32)

Bom dia a todos. Chove muito deste as 8h10. Chuva moderada a forte com períodos torrencial. Está escuro 

Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Abr 2019 às 09:18)

Já deve vir mais chuva 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Abr 2019 às 09:42)

Bom dia,
Aqui a noite e madrugada foram marcadas por períodos de aguaceiros fracos a moderados.
Neste momento o céu está a ficar muito escuro, e o vento começa a soprar de forma moderada.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Abr 2019 às 10:01)

Bom dia, 
A estação Netatmo da Charneca há pouco acumulava 4,7 mm, totalizando 40 mm de acumulado mensal. Bela rega! 

Infelizmente, não se prolongará lá por casa nos próximos dias.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Abr 2019 às 11:05)

Bom dia pessoal,

Mais uma aguaceiro moderado por Sesimbra à cerca de 15 minutos, lá por casa ( Azeitão) passou ao lado! No entanto desde a meia-noite , acumulado *1.3mm *fruto de três aguaceiros fracos durante a madrugada, o que perfaz *28.7mm *desde o início deste evento com precipitação, ou seja dia 4 de Abril, o mês leva *33.2mm*  Não é de todo bom, mas seria bem pior se as previsões do final de Março se tivessem mantido  Depois vamos ver como corre a última quinzena do mês, ainda muita incerteza nos modelos, mas contínua a ser modelado alguma precipitação a partir de dia 13/14 tanto pelo ECM e GFS, vamos ver, não vejo para já o AA com muita vontade de regressar 

*15.3ºc*


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Abr 2019 às 11:08)

Um aguaceiro moderado agora aqui por Alvalade com algum vento à mistura.


----------



## Leiga (9 Abr 2019 às 11:58)

Chuva forte neste momento em Santa Catarina da Serra/Quinta da Sardinha - Leiria


----------



## david 6 (9 Abr 2019 às 12:16)

aguaceiro , hoje às 6h e tal acordei com um aguaceiro também, era mais forte


----------



## MSantos (9 Abr 2019 às 12:18)

Bom dia!

Aqui pelo Vale do Sorraia temos mais um dia ventoso e tendencialmente nublado. 

Parece que se aproxima um aguaceiro.


----------



## RStorm (9 Abr 2019 às 14:14)

Boa Tarde

O acumulado de ontem evoluiu para os *2,7 mm*, graças ao aguaceiro que já tinha relatado e outro que surgiu ao final da tarde. 
Hoje está a ser um dia idêntico ao de ontem, mas os aguaceiros têm sido mais frequentes e intensos. O acumulado segue nos *1,8 mm*, a ver se ainda sobe mais  

Extremos de ontem: 

Mínima: *10,5ºC *
Máxima: *17,3ºC *
Acumulado: *2,7 mm*

Mínima de hoje: *12,1ºC *
T. Atual: *15,5ºC *
HR: 62% 
Vento: W / 18,4 Km/h


----------



## srr (9 Abr 2019 às 14:29)

Hoje, 

Curiosamente está melhor que ontem;

Aguaceiros pontuais com algum relevo :

Rendem 5mm nas ultimas 24H.


----------



## jamestorm (9 Abr 2019 às 14:45)

De vez em quando cai umas grandes cargas por aqui..mais um bom dia de chuva


----------



## david 6 (9 Abr 2019 às 15:29)

aguaceiro  antes deste, agora à tarde, já caiu mais 2 fracos, este agora está mais forte


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2019 às 15:48)

Boa tarde

Aguadeiros curtos mas molham bem, moderados ou fracos.
Células pequenas,  cumulus mediocris ou congestus.

15,2ºC
52%
WNW variável até 15 - 20 Km/h















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Abr 2019 às 16:24)

Aqui a tarde tem sido marcada por céu nublado, e períodos de aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## david 6 (9 Abr 2019 às 17:23)

a chegar


----------



## david 6 (9 Abr 2019 às 17:25)

já chove bem  puxado a vento


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Abr 2019 às 18:24)

Boa tarde,
Lá por casa o dia de hoje acumulou 2,3 mm. Bela surpresa! O acumulado total do evento acabou de subir para os 42,3 mm, ou 52% do normal para o mês de abril.  
Amanhã poderão haver algumas surpresas, mas a partir de amanhã, a probabilidade de chover diminui imenso.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Abr 2019 às 18:32)

Que chuvada agora!


----------



## Geopower (9 Abr 2019 às 20:10)

Final de dia com céu pouco nublado. 14.7°C Vento moderado de oeste com rajadas. Mar agitado com ondas de 1 a 3 metros.Panorâmica a NW: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Poente a W:


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Abr 2019 às 21:02)

Geopower disse:


> Final de dia com céu pouco nublado. 14.7°C Vento moderado de oeste com rajadas. Mar agitado com ondas de 1 a 3 metros.Panorâmica a NW:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A primeira foto é linda! Aquela rocha parece uma ferradura caída do céu espetada na areia... parabéns!


----------



## Aspvl (10 Abr 2019 às 07:51)

Bom dia  

Lisboa acorda a ser brindada com um belo aguaceiro. Não estava à espera.


----------



## remember (10 Abr 2019 às 08:13)

Bom dia,

O acumulado de ontem foi de 2 mm, hoje já leva 2.3 mm lá vai chovendo mais qualquer coisa... 

Agora, com 13.5° C, 87% de HR e vento fraco/nulo de Norte.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rachie (10 Abr 2019 às 09:09)

Ontem foi dia de muita chuva pela Venda, não tanto em alfragide. Hoje acho que chove igualmente em ambas as localizações, apanhei uma bela carga desde casa até ao trabalho. Mas valeu esta bela foto quando cheguei 





Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Abr 2019 às 10:23)

Bom dia,
Lá por casa o acumulado de hoje segue nos 1,5 mm, elevando o total do evento para os 43,8 mm.  Abril está assim com 53% do normal para o mês.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Abr 2019 às 12:09)

Vai chovendo bem por aqui.

Formaram-se duas linhas de aguaceiros, uma no litoral Norte (que já vai até Viseu) e outra no litoral Centro.


----------



## bentanias (10 Abr 2019 às 12:43)

Por aqui chuva zero desde a última vaga de madrugada, mas pelo céu vamos ter molho de tarde. Acumulado do mês perto dos 60% do normal.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Abr 2019 às 13:06)

Boas!
A manhã tem sido marcada por aguaceiros fracos a moderados. O mais forte caiu por volta das 8h, onde apanhei uma bela molha. 
*3,3 mm* acumulados na estação mais próxima de casa.


----------



## StormRic (10 Abr 2019 às 13:51)

Boa tarde 

Sucedem-se os aguaceiros fracos a moderados nesta linha que passa precisamente aqui na Póvoa. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Abr 2019 às 13:53)

Boa tarde,
Aqui o dia segue com sol, céu pouco nebulado, e vento fraco.


----------



## RStorm (10 Abr 2019 às 14:20)

Boa Tarde

Ontem ainda registei mais uma aguaceiro e lá o acumulado evoluiu para *2,1 mm*. 
Hoje sigo com mais um dia instável, que rendeu *0,6 mm *até agora. 

Extremos de ontem: 

Mínima: *12,1ºC*
Máxima: *16,8ºC *
Acumulado: *2,1 mm *

Mínima de hoje: *11,9ºC *
T. Atual: *16,2ºC *
HR: 67% 
Vento: NW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2019 às 15:24)

de manhã ali 7/8h ainda caiu um aguaceiro, desde então tranquilo e já não espero nada


----------



## StormRic (10 Abr 2019 às 15:44)

Céu desanuviado, não caiem aguaceiros há mais de uma hora. 

14,1°C
75% (max.)
Vento até 25 Km/h








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Abr 2019 às 17:43)

Boa tarde a todos. Hoje por aqui não choveu... assim sendo já deu para sulfatar as videiras e as roseiras... já estavam ambas a ficar com as folhas manchadas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Abr 2019 às 18:33)

Como bem dizem, aguaceiros durante o dia, nada mau.

Aqueceu talvez um bocado mas já não era suficiente. Agora está um belo cirrus a oeste a bloquear o sol e a quase cegar me ahah


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Abr 2019 às 18:48)

Boa tarde pessoal,

E pronto, depois de 7 dias consecutivos com precipitação , o acumulado final foi de 29mm  Agora já só deve voltar a chover alguma coisa lá para dia 14/15 , mas vamos ver 

Neste momento estão 17.1ºc, mas está fresco devido ao vento fresquinho predominante de NW.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Abr 2019 às 21:46)

Boas,
 3,5 mm por cá.
O acumulado mensal ronda os 40 mm.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Abr 2019 às 22:08)

Hoje: *9,3 mm*
Total evento: *50,3 mm* nada mau!

Que venha mais chuva para passarmos dos 100.

De salientar a ventania também de hoje de tarde.


----------



## remember (11 Abr 2019 às 08:44)

Bom dia,

Ontem ainda caiu bem, acumulando 4.8 mm, após as 14h melhorou.

Hoje mínima de 11° C, com céu pouco nublado, os próximos dias prometem ser secos, com subida de temperatura, alguma chuva prevista para domingo e segunda, mas ainda muita incerteza.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (11 Abr 2019 às 10:18)

Bom dia, otém ao inicio do dia ainda caiu um belo aguaceiro que acumulou 2.5mm, a partir dai o tempo começou a clarear, hoje estão algumas nuvens, vou com 44.5mm, têm que chover mais, pois isto ainda não chega.


----------



## RStorm (11 Abr 2019 às 14:30)

Boa Tarde

Não choveu mais desde a manhã de ontem, o acumulado de ontem acabou por ficar-se pelos *0,6 mm*. 
Sendo assim, dou por terminado este evento, que rendeu *18 mm*, cerca de 30% da precipitação média de Abril. 
Hoje sigo com sol e algumas nuvens, padrão que deverá manter-se pelo menos até sábado. A partir daí poderemos ter a chuvinha de volta  

Extremos de ontem: 

Mínima: *11,9ºC *
Máxima: *16,9ºC *
Acumulado: *0,6 mm *

Mínima de hoje: *11,0ºC *
T. Atual: *17,9ºC *
HR: 46% 
Vento: NW / 11,9 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (11 Abr 2019 às 14:32)

Boa tarde 

Está assim, mais calmo ( vento NW até 15 Km/h), mais morno (17,6°C) e mais seco (55%).

Cumulus humilis ou mediocris, cirrus.









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Abr 2019 às 14:54)

Boa tarde,
Este dia tem sido marcado, por céu parcialmente nublado, mas parece que o tempo está a mudar novamente, ou para vir mais uma bela chuvinha.


----------



## StormRic (11 Abr 2019 às 19:41)

Lenticularis vistas de Alverca para Sul








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (11 Abr 2019 às 19:43)

Mais esta, a substituir uma repetida.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (11 Abr 2019 às 19:47)

E esta outra:





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (11 Abr 2019 às 19:52)

Agora na A1, para SSW











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (11 Abr 2019 às 20:02)

StormRic disse:


> Agora na A1, para SSW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nuvens fantásticas.
Captei agora estas à saída de Ponte do Rol para SE:


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Abr 2019 às 20:11)

Boas!
É a primeira vez que vejo nuvens lenticulares tão bem definidas:


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Abr 2019 às 20:32)

StormRic disse:


> Agora na A1, para SSW
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> É a primeira vez que vejo nuvens lenticulares tão bem definidas:



Estão ambos de parabéns, por essas magníficas fotos, que deixam qualquer pessoas de boca aberta, as nuvens lenticulares estão tão bem definidas, que até parecem desenhos.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Abr 2019 às 21:03)

Duas fotos com 1 hora de diferença, é incrível como estas nuvens são tão estáticas:



GOPR2191_1555012284385_high-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



GOPR2194_1555012284385_high-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr
(Tiradas com a GoPro)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Abr 2019 às 21:08)

Bons registos dos OVNIs que apareceram hoje 

Deixo aqui 3 fotografias, todas com o telemóvel e de dentro do carro. A qualidade não é a melhor.

Sundog.




20190411_191941 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr

Lenticulares.




20190411_195723 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




20190411_195453 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Abr 2019 às 21:17)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bons registos dos OVNIs que apareceram hoje
> 
> Deixo aqui 3 fotografias, todas com o telemóvel e de dentro do carro. A qualidade não é a melhor.
> 
> ...


Muito fixe a última.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Abr 2019 às 00:49)

Ainda deu para fazer um timelapse das lenticulares.


----------



## Geopower (12 Abr 2019 às 07:11)

Bom dia. Manhã fresca. 9.7°C. Céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco. Mar com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.
Panorâmica para Norte:


----------



## remember (12 Abr 2019 às 08:20)

Bom dia,

Mínima de 11.4° C, está uma aragem fresquinha, mas o sol já queima e bem .

O dia de ontem já aqueceu mais.



Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (12 Abr 2019 às 10:57)

As lenticulares também foram bem visíveis desde Santo Estevão. 

Acho que nunca tinha visto lenticulares tão perfeitas! 

As nuvens estavam um pouco distantes para Oeste, deixo aqui umas fotos de ontem ao final da tarde.













Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## belem (12 Abr 2019 às 13:07)

Grande orvalhada hoje de manhã em Óbidos! Ainda persiste a esta hora, mas só em zonas sombrias.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Abr 2019 às 14:00)

Depois de uma manhã que começou com muita humidade, causada pelo orvalho, este inicio de tarde segue já bem quente.


----------



## MSantos (12 Abr 2019 às 15:09)

Boas!

Depois de uma manhã fresca, temos agora uma tarde agradável de Primavera com céu pouco nublado aqui a Sul de Coruche.


----------



## RStorm (12 Abr 2019 às 19:44)

Boa Tarde

Dias amenos e soalheiros, com vento fraco do quadrante leste e alguma nebulosidade temporária.
Destaque para os "discos voadores" que enfeitaram o céu ontem ao final da tarde  Ainda bem que alguns membros os fotografaram  

*Ontem: 
*
Mínima: *11,0ºC *
Máxima: *18,8ºC *
*
Hoje: 
*
Mínima: *8,5ºC *
Máxima: *20,6ºC *

T. Atual: *16,9ºC *
HR: 52% 
Vento: SE / 5,4 Km/h 
*
*


----------



## remember (12 Abr 2019 às 23:16)

Boa noite,

Obrigado a todos pelas bonitas fotos das nuvens de ontem, hoje ao final do dia, também se avistavam umas interessantes, pareciam fios brancos

Máxima de 21.1° C e mínima de 11.4° C, agora 14.7° C, 70% de HR e vento fraco de norte.

Fotos de hoje ao fim do dia









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (13 Abr 2019 às 07:40)

O que, está a chover  por esta é que não esperava


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Abr 2019 às 08:55)

Bom dia,
Aqui a manhã começou com céu muito nebulado, e já chuviscou, e está a voltar novamente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Abr 2019 às 12:41)

Boa tarde a todos! Hoje logo pela manhã chuviscou fraco... deu para molhar o chão. Agora está a ficar escuro outra vez.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Abr 2019 às 13:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa tarde a todos! Hoje logo pela manhã chuviscou fraco... deu para molhar o chão. Agora está a ficar escuro outra vez.



Pois aqui foi igual, tenho centenas de couve bróculos ainda para plantar esta tarde, depois, já pode chover á vontade.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Abr 2019 às 13:28)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois aqui foi igual, tenho centenas de couve bróculos ainda para plantar esta tarde, depois, já pode chover á vontade.


Olá! Aqui já chuvisca fraco outra vez mas só dá para molhar o chão...


----------



## david 6 (13 Abr 2019 às 13:29)

uma chuvita fraca agora também


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Abr 2019 às 16:37)

Chuva e persistente tipo spray... já está tudo bem molhado e algum nevoeiro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Abr 2019 às 16:47)

Aqui acabou de chegar a chuva tipo spray, e esta ve-se vir a quilómetros de distancia, parece nevoeiro.


----------



## Geopower (13 Abr 2019 às 18:04)

Dia de céu encoberto. Chuvisco durante a manhã. 
17.4°C. Vento fraco de SE. Mar com ondas de 0.5 a 1 metro.
Panorâmica para norte:


----------



## RStorm (13 Abr 2019 às 19:07)

Boa Tarde

Se há coisa que eu não esperava mesmo, era que chovesse hoje...Belo aguaceiro que caiu ao inicio da manhã e que rendeu *0,3 mm*. 
De resto, foi um dia abafado com céu parcialmente nublado e alguns borrifos a meio da tarde. 

Mínima: *12,2ºC *
Máxima: *19,8ºC *
Acumulado: *0,3 mm *

T. Atual: *18,9ºC *
HR: 68% 
Vento: SW / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Abr 2019 às 19:44)

Morrinha e nevoeiro cerrado... muita humidade.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Abr 2019 às 20:25)

Boa noite, 
Hoje, a estação Netatmo da Charneca registou 3,6 mm. Não estava à espera que registasse algo hoje.
Assim, o acumulado mensal subiu para 46,9 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Abr 2019 às 21:46)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Morrinha e nevoeiro cerrado... muita humidade.



Por cá também estamos assim.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Abr 2019 às 22:39)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bons registos dos OVNIs que apareceram hoje
> 
> Deixo aqui 3 fotografias, todas com o telemóvel e de dentro do carro. A qualidade não é a melhor.
> 
> ...


Fantástico registo a última foto 
Não tenho memória de belezas destas aí por baixo


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Abr 2019 às 23:33)

Morrinha durante a tarde pela Expo.

Por Belas, tudo encoberto por nevoeiro agora.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Abr 2019 às 00:19)

Boas!
É impressionante o camadão de nevoeiro que está neste momento por aqui, a fazer lembrar o inverno.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Abr 2019 às 10:37)

Morrinha bem intensa esta!

Visibilidade de 50 metros.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Abr 2019 às 11:06)

Bom dia,
A manhã começou com humidade, pois já caiu uns aguaceiros ao final da madrugada.
O céu está encoberto.


----------



## RStorm (14 Abr 2019 às 13:44)

Boa Tarde

Tempo abafado com céu nublado e morrinha durante a manhã.
Alcançada a mínima mais alta do ano até agora, *16,0ºC*. 

T. Atual: *20,6ºC *
HR: 74% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Abr 2019 às 14:40)

Boa tarde pessoal, 

Pouco a ressalvar por aqui,  a não ser o tempo muito abafado, com temperatura atual de 23.1°c , e mínima mais alta do ano com 15.4°c! O vento é fraco/nulo  de Sul.
A semana promete trazer alguma animação , vamos ver! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Abr 2019 às 15:36)

A tarde segue com céu nublado, e tempo muito abafado, já tirei a camisola, e voltei a vesti-la, um monte de vezes.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Abr 2019 às 17:06)

Boa tarde,
Devido à morrinha que caiu hoje de madrugada, o acumulado diário ficou pelos 1,2 mm. Está agora muito abafado e muito quente.  O acumulado mensal segue nos 48,1 mm, ou 59% do normal. 

Depois de vários dias com a estação em baixo (devido à falta de pilhas), hoje regressarei de férias e, por isso, a estação vai finalmente voltar ao ativo.


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2019 às 20:04)

Boa tarde

Vale de Loures (Miradouro da Salvação)
17,8°C
71%
WSW 12 Km/h











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2019 às 20:16)

Estas ficaram por publicar da última visita ao miradouro. 
Hoje está assim o crepúsculo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2019 às 20:25)

E ficou ainda assim.
17,3°C
74%








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Abr 2019 às 23:46)

"Diversidade nebulosa" muito interessante hoje pela tarde, visto que nem choveu. Cirrus castelanus, cirrostratus, cirrus floccus, altocumulus... muito bonitos.

De manhã um borrifo bem pesado, molhava a sério  1.7 mm!


----------



## remember (15 Abr 2019 às 08:39)

Bom dia,

Fim-de-semana abafado e bastante agradável, no sábado ainda caiu qualquer coisa, no domingo um borrifo fraco, que mal acumulou 

Hoje, mínima de 14.1° C, agora 15.5° C, 87% de HR e vento fraco/nulo.

Ontem ainda treinei ao fim do dia, por volta das 19h, ainda se sentia o ambiente bastante abafado.

Vamos ver a quarta e quinta-feira

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Abr 2019 às 08:57)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã começou muito cinzenta, e parece que a qualquer momento vai chover.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2019 às 09:32)

Bom dia a todos. Por aqui tem estado a chover bem, moderado e persistente... agora está a querer parar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2019 às 09:52)

Afinal ainda chove fraco mas persistente...


----------



## srr (15 Abr 2019 às 10:12)

Boas,

Começou a chover, miudinha


----------



## MSantos (15 Abr 2019 às 10:19)

Bom dia! Mais uma semana...

Manhã muito cinzenta e com alguns chuviscos aqui um pouco a Sul do Coruche. Olhando para o radar parece que vem lá molho mais consistente.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2019 às 10:39)

Boas,

Ontem 1,8 mm. 
Hoje 0,6 mm

Interessante a previsão para Quarta, cerca de 25 mm de precipitação, que se concretize.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Abr 2019 às 10:47)

Acabaram de chegar os aguaceiro fracos a moderados.


----------



## srr (15 Abr 2019 às 11:55)

Ja passou a frente;

Deixou 1 mm , "nada mau" !!!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Abr 2019 às 12:12)

Aqui a frente também já passou e deixou pouco mais de 1 mm.
Entretanto volta a cair mais uns aguaceiros acompanhados por vento moderado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2019 às 12:48)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Aqui a frente também já passou e deixou pouco mais de 1 mm.
> Entretanto volta a cair mais uns aguaceiros acompanhados por vento moderado.


Aqui tem estado chuva fraca intermitente...


----------



## RStorm (15 Abr 2019 às 14:01)

Boa Tarde

A mínima de ontem acabou por ser batida antes da meia-noite, passando a ser *15,2ºC*. Hoje desceu até aos *12,8ºC*. 
O resto da tarde de ontem foi de céu nublado e boas abertas de sol. Não choveu mais, o acumulado ficou-se pelos *0,3 mm*. 

Hoje a manhã começou com céu nublado e aguaceiros fracos, que renderam *0,6 mm. *
Agora sigo com boas abertas de sol e vento fraco de NW.

Extremos de ontem: 

Mínima: *15,2ºC *
Máxima: *22,4ºC *
Acumulado: *0,3 mm *

T. Atual: *19,2ºC *
HR: 63% 
Vento: NW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (15 Abr 2019 às 15:11)

Boa tarde 

18,6°C
52%
WSW <10 Km/h
Cirrus e Cumulus mediocris. 
Terá chovido algo durante o início da manhã, com a passagem da frente,  mas não dei por isso. Nota-se sim a substituição da massa de ar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Abr 2019 às 16:11)

Boa tarde pessoal,

O dia amanheceu bonito, a ameaçar o que provavelmente já sabia que não ia acontecer, contudo ar bem mais limpo que no final de semana  A frente chegou cá já em total dissipação, e nem para regar chegou, 0.3mm de acumulado em Azeitão, por Sesimbra um pouco mais! Agora a tarde segue com boas abertas e vento moderado de WSW, estão 18.1ºc e 58% de HR.
Ficam uma fotos desta manhã, e do poente de dia 12 (Sexta-Feira) 




Cloudiness by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Cloudiness by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Sunset by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Sunset by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Abr 2019 às 19:15)

Boa tarde!
Esta última semana foi algo dinâmica atmosfericamente falando, pelo que compilei uma série de timelapses que fiz com a GoPro: 
Ficam também umas fotos de ontem:



20190414_184105 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



20190414_190428 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



GOPR2640 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



GOPR2638 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



GOPR2643 by tiago_lco, no Flickr


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Abr 2019 às 23:43)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui a frente quase não acumulou o chão. 0,3 mm de acumulado total na Charneca. A tarde foi de sol e de tempo morno, que secou completamente os vestígios da frente. E, como todos esperavam, a estação voltou a registar dados credíveis, após 4 dias em baixo e quase 7 dias sem pilhas. 

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 17,7°C 
Mín: 11,2°C 
Prec: 0,3 mm 
Rajada máxima: 20 km/h ONO 

Corroios:
Máx: 18,3°C
Mín: 9,6°C 

Agora estão 11,1°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Abr 2019 às 15:31)

Boa tarde,
Depois de uma manhã de nevoeiro bem denso, mas que se dissipou por volta das 10 horas.
Agora esta tarde segue bem amena, com 23ºC.


----------



## MSantos (16 Abr 2019 às 16:53)

Boa tarde!

Aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo tivemos uma manhã fresca e com algum nevoeiro no Vale do Sorraia. O nevoeiro acabou por dissipar a meio da manhã dando lugar ao Sol. 

Por agora céu muito nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Microburst (16 Abr 2019 às 16:56)

Tarde também amena por Almada, 21ºC, e céu a ficar cada vez mais nublado por nuvens altas. 

Desde as 12h30 que o vento vai soprando moderado de S/SO.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Abr 2019 às 18:38)

Esteve um dia fantástico por cá, com calor e sem vento, mas a partir do fim da tarde fechou completamente... já se sente o tempo a mudar.


----------



## Tonton (16 Abr 2019 às 18:52)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Esteve um dia *fantástico* por cá, com calor e sem vento, mas a partir do fim da tarde fechou completamente... já se sente o tempo a mudar.



Queres mais dias assim *fantásticos* para as culturas??? 

Por aqui, bastante vento todo o dia que, felizmente, cortou a sensação de maior calor...


----------



## remember (16 Abr 2019 às 19:16)

Boa tarde,

Ontem o dia começou bem cinzento a prometer algo, mas não acumulou nada. O dia foi quente.

Hoje o dia começou com nevoeiro e algum frio, mínima de 8.3° C e máxima de 21.9° C.

A tarde tem sido marcada por vento de SSO amanhã temos uma bela de uma chuvinha 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Abr 2019 às 20:02)

Tonton disse:


> Queres mais dias assim *fantásticos* para as culturas???
> 
> Por aqui, bastante vento todo o dia que, felizmente, cortou a sensação de maior calor...


Já estava a precisar...finalmente cortou-se a erva do terreno, arranjou-se o jardim e plantaram-se árvores...


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Abr 2019 às 20:35)

E depois de uma inicio de tarde bem amena, o tempo começou logo a mudar a partir do meio da tarde.é sinal, que vem amanhã a tão bela chuvinha.
@luismeteo3, aproveita bem essa erva verde, que cortas-te, que é muito rica em nitrogénio, e aquece muiito o solo, nesta altura, em que as noites são ainda bem frias, podes colocar nas árvores, ou mesmo em redor das hortícolas.
Eu hoje foi uma correria para plantar mais couves, e ainda semear um prado florido, entre as árvores, e ainda não consegui terminar, resta esperar que a próxima semana traga-nos mais uns aguaceiros.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Abr 2019 às 23:05)

Boa noite, 
Mais um dia de céu limpo com algumas nuvens. No entanto, ao cair da noite, a nebulosidade acabou de aumentar. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica:
Máx: 20,6°C
Mín: 8,2°C 
Rajada máxima: 26 km/h SSO 
IUV: 6 

Corroios 
Máx: 21,4°C 
Mín: 7,5°C 

Agora estão 14°C e céu nublado. A pressão está em queda livre, nos 1006 hpa. Os modelos preveem bastante precipitação aqui para a minha zona, na ordem dos 25 a 30 mm, o que fará um acumulado na ordem dos 70 mm.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Abr 2019 às 23:15)

Mínima bem baixa..*5,9°C*.

Amanhã muita chuva!


----------



## StormRic (17 Abr 2019 às 02:02)

Boa noite

Há duas horas atrás, 14,4ºC e 77% com vento de Sul 10 Km/h.
Céu encoberto de nuvens altas espessas e nuvens médias.

Há ecos de precipitação nos níveis médio/alto, não me parecem a atingir o solo, junto ao litoral oeste e a sudoeste de Lisboa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Abr 2019 às 08:19)

Bom dia a todos. Por aqui vai chovendo fraco a moderado mas persistente... algum nevoeiro também.


----------



## remember (17 Abr 2019 às 08:19)

Bom dia, 

Sai de casa à pouco, estava a ficar muito escuro para sul, caiu e bem, começa agora a querer clarear e a acalmar, que chuvada lol
Que venha, a app está a prever 21.2 mm 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Abr 2019 às 08:34)

Boas, 
4 mm
Vai chovendo fraco.


----------



## srr (17 Abr 2019 às 08:40)

Boas,

Aqui a espero, céu cinza, ligeira brisa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Abr 2019 às 09:19)

Aqui aumenta a chuva para moderado e persistente... está a chover bem!


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (17 Abr 2019 às 10:02)

Bom dia aqui já choveu mas fraco, tendo acumulado 0.5mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Abr 2019 às 10:04)

Bom dia,
Aqui também começou a cair uns aguaceiros fracos por volta das 7:30, e ainda não parou, passando agora a aguaceiros moderados a fortes.
Parece que até sexta-feira, vamos ter uns dias bem animados, com chuva.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Abr 2019 às 10:13)

Aqui está a chover bem, moderado a forte agora...


----------



## MSantos (17 Abr 2019 às 10:17)

Bom dia! 

Dia cinzento, escuro e frio aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo. Já tivemos alguns períodos de chuva mas em geral sempre fracos, a parte mais intensa da frente ainda não chegou aqui a esta zona um pouco mais interior.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Abr 2019 às 10:18)

Bom dia,
Por aqui a frente está a render valores muito abaixo do previsto. A minha estação acumula apenas 3,8 mm, pois está tudo a passar ou a Norte ou a Sul. Lá se vão os 25 mm previstos pelo ECMWF. 
PS: 4,1 mm.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Abr 2019 às 10:22)

Agora chove moderado a forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Abr 2019 às 10:34)

6 mm por cá. 
Talvez mais logo renda trovoada.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Abr 2019 às 10:57)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Bom dia,
> Por aqui a frente está a render valores muito abaixo do previsto. A minha estação acumula apenas 3,8 mm, pois está tudo a passar ou a Norte ou a Sul. Lá se vão os 25 mm previstos pelo ECMWF.
> PS: 4,1 mm.


Calma, o evento ainda mal começou  O grosso da precipitação ainda nem chegou cá, dado que a frente vai em deslocação para N 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Abr 2019 às 11:01)

Esta zona já merecia uma boa trovoada, vamos ver.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Abr 2019 às 11:10)

Chove moderado, 6.4 mm já cá cantam!


----------



## srr (17 Abr 2019 às 11:18)

ABT - Começou a chover a serio .

Está a somar, deixo passar a frente e depois registo aqui o somatório.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Abr 2019 às 11:45)

Sigo com aguaceiros fracos a moderados.
Conto já quase 5 mm, o que já não é nada mau.


----------



## david 6 (17 Abr 2019 às 11:57)




----------



## Tufao André (17 Abr 2019 às 13:05)

Manhã de chuva persistente, com diferentes fases de intensidade. Perto das 8h, quando chegou a frente, chovue de forma muito intensa alguns minutos, depois acalmou e até agora tem caído de forma fraca a moderada. Parece que o grosso da precipitação ainda está a caminho e o céu está a ficar mais escuro... 
Ainda assim tem chovido abaixo do previsto, com a maior intensidade da precipitação a passar a sul. Mais logo a ver se temos a tão esperada trovoada e algum granizo!!


----------



## RStorm (17 Abr 2019 às 13:18)

Boa Tarde

Ontem foi um dia bem agradável, digno de Primavera  
Hoje tem caído uma bela chuvinha, o acumulado segue nos *5,7 mm  *

Off-Topic: Houve algum problema geral no acesso ao fórum durante a manhã de ontem? Tentei aceder várias vezes e o site esteve sempre indisponível, tanto no pc como no telemóvel... 

*2ª Feira: *

Mínima: *12,8ºC *
Máxima: *19,4ºC *
Acumulado: *0,6 mm *
*
3ª Feira: *

Mínima: *8,6ºC* 
Máxima: *21,7ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *13,4ºC *
T. Atual: *14,5ºC *
HR: 87% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Abr 2019 às 13:23)

Boa tarde!
Manhã de chuva persistente. A estação mais próxima regista um acumulado de *7,5 mm*. Bem bom! 
Vamos ver como corre a tarde.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Abr 2019 às 13:39)

RStorm disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Ontem foi um dia bem agradável, digno de Primavera
> Hoje tem caído uma bela chuvinha, o acumulado segue nos *5,7 mm  *
> ...



Aqui a chuva abrandou um pouco, mas nunca parou deste as 7:30.
Sim o fórum, esteve em baixo, ontem durante a manhã, eu também tentei aceder várias vezes e só consegui aceder ao inicio da tarde.


----------



## david 6 (17 Abr 2019 às 14:01)

por aqui a chuva parou, cai uns pingos de vez em quando


----------



## david 6 (17 Abr 2019 às 14:06)

david 6 disse:


> por aqui a chuva parou, cai uns pingos de vez em quando



acabo dizer isto e volta uma chuva fraca boazita


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Abr 2019 às 14:53)

A chuva a aumentar agora para moderado a forte. Ainda não parou até agora...


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Abr 2019 às 15:01)

Chuva forte agora! Está mesmo a carregar... cuidado para quem vai na estrada!


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (17 Abr 2019 às 15:18)

Boa tarde, bela manhã de chuva, o acumulado vai em 6,6mm, veremos agora os aguaceiros


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Abr 2019 às 15:31)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui o acumulado segue muito abaixo do esperado. A minha estação segue com um acumulado de 7,1 mm e outras estações aqui na Península acumulam menos de 5 mm. Espero mesmo que o @Ricardo Carvalho tenha razão, e que esta frente seja apenas o início de uma série delas.


----------



## Tufao André (17 Abr 2019 às 15:51)

Forte aguaceiro as 14h, ia eu a caminho do trabalho e apanhei-o em cheio!! ahah 
Agora bem mais calmo, sem chuva, e o céu a ficar mais claro. Daqui a poucas horas, o pós-frontal estará aí!


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Abr 2019 às 15:59)

Aqui continua chuva moderada e persistente... sem parar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Abr 2019 às 16:08)

Chuva torrencial agora!


----------



## srr (17 Abr 2019 às 16:19)

Por aqui,

Rende 9 mm,

Nos ultimos tempos, frentes com mais  de 10mm
é coisa rara por aqui.

Falta agua e Combustivel. :-)


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (17 Abr 2019 às 16:20)

Cai agora o primeiro aguaceiro.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Abr 2019 às 16:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chuva torrencial agora!


Na minha opinião, é importante saber-se a definição de chuva fraca, moderada, forte e muito forte/torrencial:


> Intensidade de precipitação é classificada de acordo com a taxa de precipitação:[10]
> 
> 
> Chuva fraca: quando a taxa é inferior a 5 milímetros por hora (mm/h);
> ...


Fonte

Tendo em conta as imagens de radar, nessa zona no máximo choveu/está a chover moderado.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (17 Abr 2019 às 16:31)

Se chuva moderada é 25 mm por hora vou ali e já venho. 
So que esses 25 mm podem ocorrer em 30 minutos... Ou 15 minutos ....


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Abr 2019 às 16:43)

Chuva torrencial agora!


Tiagolco disse:


> Na minha opinião, é importante saber-se a definição de chuva fraca, moderada, forte e muito forte/torrencial:
> 
> Fonte
> 
> Tendo em conta as imagens de radar, nessa zona no máximo choveu/está a chover moderado.


Essa é a tua tua opinião! Estás cá para ver por acaso? Mas porra é esta? Que é tu para estar a duvidar do que estou a dizer?


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Abr 2019 às 16:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chuva torrencial agora!
> 
> Essa é a tua tua opinião! Estás cá para ver por acaso? Mas porra é esta? Que é tu para estar a duvidar do que estou a dizer?


Não é a minha opinião...
Tens aqui outra fonte (IPMA):


> b) *aguaceiros de chuva*
> 
> 
> *fracos*, para valores menores 2 mm/h
> ...


Apesar das diferentes definições há um consenso de que chuva torrencial corresponde a um rainrate *≥ 50 mm/h.* Na tua zona chegou aos 10/15 mm/h no máximo, isto tendo o radar como fonte.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Abr 2019 às 16:55)

Finalmente parou a chuva!

Edit: A final não parou está chuva fraca...


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Abr 2019 às 16:56)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não é a minha opinião...
> Tens aqui outra fonte (IPMA):
> 
> Apesar das diferentes definições há um consenso de que chuva torrencial corresponde a um rainrate *≥ 50 mm/h.* Na tua zona chegou aos 20 mm/h no máximo, isto tendo o radar como fonte.


Eu não estou a por em causa os valores de rain rate, como é óbvio, mas não tens o direito de por em causa o que estou a reportar! Não estás cá para ver!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Abr 2019 às 17:29)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Por aqui o acumulado segue muito abaixo do esperado. A minha estação segue com um acumulado de 7,1 mm e outras estações aqui na Península acumulam menos de 5 mm. Espero mesmo que o @Ricardo Carvalho tenha razão, e que esta frente seja apenas o início de uma série delas.



Nada disso, tens toda a razão amigo! Acumulados bem abaixo dos previsto, a montanha pariu um rato e grande parte da precipitação ficou no mar, como foi inicialmente modelado! Resta esperar que o pós-frontal salve a coisa


----------



## Tonton (17 Abr 2019 às 17:54)

Forte chuvada agora, por aqui! 

Para variar, no radar, não se nota nada, dir-se-ia chuva fraca


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Abr 2019 às 18:00)

Boas.
Isto ou é impressão minha, ou cheira a fiasco. Apenas 5.1mm acumulados...


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Abr 2019 às 18:13)

Aqui por volta das 17:30, caiu uns aguaceiros moderados num curto período de tempo, em cerca de 10 minutos.
Agora neste momento o céu está muito nebulado, e não chove.
Já estou bem satisfeito com a chuva de hoje.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Abr 2019 às 18:17)

Tonton disse:


> Forte chuvada agora, por aqui!
> 
> Para variar, no radar, não se nota nada, dir-se-ia chuva fraca








----
Boas!
Por cá o céu mantém-se bastante nublado mas não chove. Os aguaceiros deverão aumentar de frequência e intensidade à noite.


----------



## remember (17 Abr 2019 às 18:22)

Bem até agora, que fiasco... Como tantos outros, ultimamente...

Ainda não cheguei a casa, vento pelo que a estação reporta há com fartura, mas chuva que e boa, apenas 8.6 mm, para uns 13.8 mm previstos agora... Ainda se vê algo no radar, mas vamos ver...

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (17 Abr 2019 às 20:38)

Depois da chuva da manhã, que me pareceu pouca a avaliar pelo escasso conteudo das poças de água, houve alguns aguaceiros esporádicos durante a tarde, o último há pouco na Póvoa. 
Agora na A1 Sacavém estava assim, com piso seco.
Máxima 13,9°C







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (17 Abr 2019 às 20:48)

25 de Abril,  para W
As células em aproximação,  movimento para NE.








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mix7 (17 Abr 2019 às 21:07)

Pessoal trovoada ao largo da costa da Nazaré... 

Quem quiser seguir em directo pela webcam.. 

https://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/praia-do-norte/


----------



## Candy (17 Abr 2019 às 21:11)

Boas

Muitos relâmpagos a oeste de Peniche. 
Já me tinha parecido cerca das 20h mas agora acabei de levar com um pela frente. 
Bastante audíveis.

Vou-me despachar nas compras que se isto vem para cá vai ser feio.

Vem vem. Acabei de ver um enorme à minha frente. Estou parada no estacionamento do Continente. Pareceu-me ser raio horizontal. Ainda levou uns bons segundos a ser audível. 


Outrooooooo! 


Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## belem (17 Abr 2019 às 21:16)

Aqui junto a Óbidos, após uma forte chuvada, surgiram alguns relâmpagos, (aí há uns 10 minutos atrás).


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Abr 2019 às 21:25)

Aqui começou a cair mais uns aguaceiros fracos, mas persistentes, e parece que vem lá mais animação para entrar em terra.


----------



## jamestorm (17 Abr 2019 às 21:50)

Chove torrencialmente aqui a Norte de Alenquer  grande carga!


----------



## Candy (17 Abr 2019 às 22:08)

Feio em Peniche

Está mesmo aqui em cima!

Estes últimos 3 raios caíram terra de certeza. O prédio até abana!
 Vou desligar cabos elétricos

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## celsomartins84 (17 Abr 2019 às 22:15)

Por aqui aumenta a frequência dos roncos.. de um lado céu limpo e alto luar e do outro relâmpagos e escuridão! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Abr 2019 às 22:22)

9 mm

Algumas células valentes vão passando a norte.


----------



## StormRic (17 Abr 2019 às 22:32)

Caparica,  vários relâmpagos a WNW-NW.

15,5 Km/h
82%
Vento WSW 20 a 35 Km/h

Só apanhei uma descarga, visível por trás  de Cascais. Foto mais logo.

Apenas um aguaceiro fraco há 10 minutos.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (17 Abr 2019 às 22:36)

Corrijo 15,5°C
Ouviram-se trovões potentes e surdos cerca de 2 minutos após os relâmpagos.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (17 Abr 2019 às 22:41)

Atenção para quem entra em Peniche! 
Na recta da BP (quem vem do IP6) está um poste de electricidade no chão que foi atingido por um raio!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Abr 2019 às 22:53)

E por aqui: sabem quanto é que a pós-frontal está a render até agora? Adivinhem lá. 0 mm!!! 
Está tudo a passar ou a Norte ou a Sul.  
Este evento, até agora, está a ser um completo fiasco. 7,1 mm acumulados dos 15 a 20 mm esperados para hoje.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Abr 2019 às 22:56)

Chuva torrencial mesmo por cima da Praia da Mira, no distrito de Coimbra:


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Abr 2019 às 23:07)

Há 5 minutos atrás vi um grande flash a norte de Alcabideche.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Abr 2019 às 23:16)

*10,3 mm*

Mínima de *13ºC*, só uma súbida de 7ºC em relação a ontem!


----------



## Candy (17 Abr 2019 às 23:51)

Entretanto, em Peniche, ficámos sem luz durante um bocado. Já voltou...


----------



## david 6 (18 Abr 2019 às 00:03)

acho que ouvi um trovão, não tenho a certeza, tava com phones, ouvi um barulho de fundo e a janela tremeu


----------



## Candy (18 Abr 2019 às 00:04)

Candy disse:


> Boas
> 
> Muitos relâmpagos a oeste de Peniche.
> Já me tinha parecido cerca das 20h mas agora acabei de levar com um pela frente.
> ...




EU não disse que se viesse para cá ia ser feio? 
Pois veio... e foi feio!
Um poste foi atingido na recta da BP à entrada de Peniche. Ficou partido ao meio. 

Pelo que me pareceu houve 3 descargas com um estaladão brutal. 
Uma mais a sul (vi da janela das traseiras) e que me pareceu ter caído em terra, talvez na zona da marginal sul de Peniche, mas não deve ter atingido nenhuma estrutura pois não há relatos.
Depois fui à janela da frente (N/NE) e mal olhei para a rua foram mais duas descargas brutais quase seguidas. Uma delas a tal que partiu um poste eléctrico ao meio.

Esta foto foi de certeza de um desses grandes estalos. Provavelmente a descarga que atingiu o poste


----------



## Tufao André (18 Abr 2019 às 00:43)

Noite marcada por aguaceiros moderados a fortes e já vi alguns relâmpagos a norte daqui!  Certamente das células que estão no oceano e entrar em terra mais a norte...


----------



## david 6 (18 Abr 2019 às 00:57)

aguaceiro fraco


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Abr 2019 às 01:03)

Boas!
Estava na expectativa que isto animasse ao longo da noite mas parece-me que está a acontecer exatamente o oposto. O evento está a ser muito fraquinho e aquém do previsto.
O céu está limpinho.


----------



## Candy (18 Abr 2019 às 03:24)

Peniche...

A ilha da Berlenga estará no meio daquele clarão ao centro da foto. 
Houve uma ou duas descargas que pareceram ter caído mesmo na ilha. A Ampliação do mapa do ipma não deixa ver esse pormenor.
A foto terá sido captada a partir da zona da "Papôa", em Peniche.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Abr 2019 às 07:55)

Bom dia.

Nevoeiro cerrado na A1 pouco depois do Carregado, a Norte.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Abr 2019 às 09:34)

Bom dia, 
A pós-frontal simplesmente não rendeu a ponta de um chifre. 0 mm desde as 14:00 de ontem até à meia-noite e 0 mm desde a meia-noite até agora. Tem tudo passado ou a sul (costa Alentejana/Arrábida) ou a Norte (Serra de Sintra/Costa Oeste). Houve estações aqui na Península de Setúbal que nem 5 mm registaram ontem. A minha registou 7,1 mm, um completo fiasco.  Assim, o acumulado mensal sobe aos 55,8 mm, cerca de 68% do normal para o mês.  

Os dados do dia de ontem são estes: 

Charneca da Caparica 
Máx: 15,7°C 
Mín: 12,7°C 
Prec: 7,1 mm 
Rajada máxima: 33 km/h S 

Corroios 
Máx: 16,0°C 
Mín: 12,9°C 

Agora estão 15,2°C e céu nublado. Hoje deveremos ter a passagem de uma nova frente com chuva. Desta vez esperemos que renda algo!


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2019 às 10:50)

Boas, 

Ontem 10 mm por cá. 
Hoje 0,3 mm.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Abr 2019 às 11:40)

Bom dia pessoal, 

Evento bem aquém das expectativas por cá, com um modesto acumulado de 4.8mm, melhor que nada é certo, mas ao previsto esperava um pouco mais ! Mas sabemos que a meteorologia é mesmo assim , extremamente volátil! E pronto , vamos ver se as previsões se concretizam, e se para semana as coisas correm melhor!


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2019 às 12:20)

Bom dia 

Cumulus congestus por todo o lado. Aguaceiros ocasionais quando as torres se desfazem.

Ultimas duas fotos na A1, Alverca, sentido sul-norte.


















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2019 às 12:35)

Células a Leste da A1, Carregado. 














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (18 Abr 2019 às 13:08)

trovoada a oeste daqui, para o lado de salvaterra em aproximação


----------



## david 6 (18 Abr 2019 às 13:14)

muitos trovões


----------



## RStorm (18 Abr 2019 às 13:16)

Boa Tarde

Ontem não choveu mais após o meu último post, o acumulado ficou-se pelos *5,7 mm*, abaixo do previsto... 
Hoje sigo com boas abertas de sol e algumas torres em ebulição. O acumulado segue nos *0,3 mm*, graças a uma aguaceiro que passou durante a madrugada. A ver como corre a tarde 

Extremos de ontem: 

Mínima: *13,4ºC *
Máxima: *16,3ºC*
Acumulado: *5,7 mm*

Mínima de hoje: *10,9ºC *
T. Atual: *18,5ºC *
HR: 57% 
Vento: W / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2019 às 13:22)

De volta a Santa Iria/Bobadela/Sacavém   chuva à vista à frente.











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (18 Abr 2019 às 13:27)

Boa tarde! 
Boa célula a leste e começa a cair o primeiro aguaceiro moderado do dia muito localizado nesta zona  
Muita convecção a rondar... Vamos ver no que vai dar o resto da tarde!


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2019 às 13:28)

Aguaceiro no aeroporto. 
Pingos grossos, formou lençóis de água nas bermas. 
Parou agora no Campo Grande. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (18 Abr 2019 às 13:29)

começa a chover aqui mas a trovoada vai a passar de raspão do lado norte, cai uma chuvita apesar de não ser nada de especial mas os pingos são super grandes


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Abr 2019 às 13:37)

Boa tarde,
Depois de uma manhã que começou com nevoeiro, que depressa se dissipou, dando lugar ainda a uma temperatura agradável e abafado, até que começou a cair uns aguaceiros fracos, já depois das 13 horas.
E agora mesmo já ouvi a trovoada a roncar, estou bem próximo do eco amarelo, conforme mostra o radar.


----------



## Aspvl (18 Abr 2019 às 14:00)

Grande trovão agora mesmo! O Blitzortung não acusa nada...
A célula parece estar a intensificar ali ao largo de Sacavém


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Abr 2019 às 14:00)

Grande trovão agora mesmo em Roma Areeiro onde estou agora


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## PaulusLx (18 Abr 2019 às 14:03)

Miguel96 disse:


> Grande trovão agora mesmo em Roma Areeiro onde estou agora
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


Presumo ser o mesmo, ouviu-se aqui na Portela


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Abr 2019 às 14:07)

Aspvl disse:


> Grande trovão agora mesmo! O Blitzortung não acusa nada...
> A célula parece estar a intensificar ali ao largo de Sacavém



Ultimamente não têm acusado raios, só regista alguns

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Abr 2019 às 14:11)

Até agora não choveu nada. Parece que desta vez as trovoadas foram muito para o Interior e por aqui estamos a ver navios. Ou nuvens de trovoada. 
A Nordeste consegue-se observar muito bem o cúmulo que está sobre Lisboa.  Contudo, o IPMA retirou a precipitação que estava prevista para hoje à tarde aqui na Charneca.


----------



## david 6 (18 Abr 2019 às 14:40)

mais uma trovoada para oeste


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2019 às 15:10)

Aguaceiro de pingos grossos no Campo Pequeno/Areeiro.











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (18 Abr 2019 às 15:13)

david 6 disse:


> mais uma trovoada para oeste



Vinha agora mesmo relatar isso!

Trovoada em aproximação veremos o que nos trás!


----------



## david 6 (18 Abr 2019 às 15:19)

Trovões constantes parece esta é tudo à volta


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Abr 2019 às 15:21)

Célula estacionária na zona oriental de Lisboa já há mais de 2 horas:


----------



## Tufao André (18 Abr 2019 às 15:22)

Aguaceiro intenso e prolongado por aqui que surgiu de repente!! 
Acompanhado de rajadas fortes de vento! 
Parece que se formou uma célula aqui em cima e nem aparece no radar por enquanto...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Abr 2019 às 15:24)

Relataram-me chuva moderada a forte durante mais de 1h na zona de Cabo Ruivo, Lisboa. O radar não engana.


----------



## david 6 (18 Abr 2019 às 15:37)

neste momento nos arredores de Coruche!!! (valverde) mandaram me isto











aqui cai uns pingos...


----------



## MSantos (18 Abr 2019 às 15:40)

A célula a Norte de Coruche apresenta rotação. Aqui na zona industrial mal está a pingar, a trovoada está a passar toda a Norte.


----------



## criz0r (18 Abr 2019 às 15:41)

Caricata, essa célula que estacionou literalmente sobre a zona do Parque das Nações desde as 12h. A bigorna estende-se até aqui e vai-se aproximando bem devagarinho.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Abr 2019 às 15:42)

Mais umas nuvens escuras, que tem estado a debitar uns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2019 às 15:44)

Festa rija...


----------



## david 6 (18 Abr 2019 às 15:51)

aqui chove fraco...


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2019 às 15:54)

Parque das Nações,  de N a SSW.
21,4°C
67%
W fraco ou calms <5 Km/h

















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## raposo_744 (18 Abr 2019 às 15:58)

Tufao André disse:


> Aguaceiro intenso e prolongado por aqui que surgiu de repente!!
> Acompanhado de rajadas fortes de vento!
> Parece que se formou uma célula aqui em cima e nem aparece no radar por enquanto...


verdade,foi intensa esta passagem,as obras do novo pingo doce pararam


----------



## MSantos (18 Abr 2019 às 15:59)

Tarde animada embora com muito pouca chuva até ao momento. 

Segundo o radar temos várias trovoadas aqui à volta, nascem que nem cogumelos! Umas fase de fortalecimento, outras já a dissipar e há ainda outras que parecem quase estacionárias.


----------



## david 6 (18 Abr 2019 às 16:02)

aqui igual uma chuva fraca, aumentou um pouco agora mais para moderada mas não passa dai, e as trovoadas todas à volta, oiço trovões constantemente


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2019 às 16:16)

Mais do PDN.
Célula em desenvolvimento a SW.












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (18 Abr 2019 às 16:28)

continua constante  agora não chove nada


----------



## AMFC (18 Abr 2019 às 16:30)

Até agora por aqui o balanço deste evento ao longo destes 2 dias tem sido um fiasco, promete muito mas dá pouco.


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2019 às 16:36)

Base de Cb com forte sucção. 
A NE do PDN.
Rajadas de W.














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (18 Abr 2019 às 16:41)

surgiu algo aqui, chove um pouco mais agora


----------



## david 6 (18 Abr 2019 às 16:42)

um periodo forte agora


----------



## MSantos (18 Abr 2019 às 16:43)

A pouco mais de 20km da minha localização, em Santo Estevão, a minha mãe relata muito granizo! 









Na minha localização, muito pouca chuva até agora, quase nenhuma na verdade. Embora as células cresçam aqui à volta a chuva não passou de uns pingos dispersos. Trovoada audível essa não tem faltado ao longo da tarde. 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Abr 2019 às 16:46)

Boas!
Agora mesmo para os lados do Restelo, a partir do marco geodésico de Carnaxide:


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Abr 2019 às 16:47)

Trovoadas





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (18 Abr 2019 às 16:47)

finalmente uma chuva forte  com tanta trovoada à volta tava a ver que não apanhava mais que um moderadozito


----------



## Aspvl (18 Abr 2019 às 16:49)

Começa a chover com alguma intensidade pela Estrela, o primeiro aguaceiro do dia por aqui!


----------



## squidward (18 Abr 2019 às 16:54)

Aqui em Unhos ouvi há uns minutos um trovão abafado mas forte.


----------



## Aspvl (18 Abr 2019 às 17:01)

Ronco ao longe!


----------



## squidward (18 Abr 2019 às 17:03)

Aspvl disse:


> Ronco ao longe!


Confirmo também ouvi. Mas não foi tão forte como o outro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Abr 2019 às 17:15)

Mais um aguaceiro moderado, que acabou de passar.


----------



## criz0r (18 Abr 2019 às 17:16)

Aguaceiro forte e inesperado aqui.


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2019 às 17:17)

Trovão forte a NE do PDN.
Aumenta o vento de W.









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2019 às 17:28)

Chuva à vista da célula a Leste do PDN.
Ouviu-se mais alguns trovões. 

















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Abr 2019 às 17:35)

Nuvem de desenvolvimento vertical a Nordeste de Oriente(Lisboa)






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Abr 2019 às 17:44)

Mais uns aguaceiros moderados, e a trovoada continua a roncar.
Já é a segunda vez esta tarde, que fujo para casa, á frente da chuva.
Os meus patos, que adoram tomar banho, e agora já começam a procurar abrigo no alpendre.


----------



## david 6 (18 Abr 2019 às 17:48)

trovoada a sul






e pipocas a surgirem de novo


----------



## MSantos (18 Abr 2019 às 18:02)

Cheguei agora a Santo Estevão, apanhei precipitação forte e trovoada até aqui.

Ainda subsistem alguns vestígios da granizada que caiu aqui a meio da tarde.






Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (18 Abr 2019 às 18:06)

uma das pipocas transformou se em trovoada, já faz barulho


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Abr 2019 às 18:06)

david 6 disse:


> trovoada a sul
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A zona do vale do Tejo, também está bem animada, vejo daqui a escuridão, e oiço, a trovoada a fazer barulho.
Mas existem mais células que estão a ganhar força, pelo interior ribatejano.


----------



## david 6 (18 Abr 2019 às 18:10)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A zona do vale do Tejo, também está bem animada, vejo daqui a escuridão, e oiço, a trovoada a fazer barulho.
> Mas existem mais células que estão a ganhar força, pelo interior ribatejano.



sim, principalmente no Ribatejo mas a sul do Tejo, é onde tem bombado mais, neste momento já tenho outra trovoada aqui ao lado


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Abr 2019 às 18:13)

Estou a caminho rumo à célula a nordeste de Santarém


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Abr 2019 às 18:17)

A caminho delas, próxima paragem Santarém

Quando o combustível ainda escassea nada melhor que caçar tempestades de comboio










Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Abr 2019 às 18:35)

Belo cogumelo a Sul? de Santarém , no comboio não consigo captar por completo






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (18 Abr 2019 às 18:41)

Miguel96 disse:


> Belo cogumelo a Sul? de Santarém , no comboio não consigo captar por completo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




a sul de santarém há muitas, vais a caminho de uma que está a morrer já


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Abr 2019 às 18:44)

david 6 disse:


> a sul de santarém há muitas, vais a caminho de uma que está a morrer já


Esta célula parece que evoluiu. Já vou a caminho do Entroncamento






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (18 Abr 2019 às 18:46)

Miguel96 disse:


> Esta célula parece que evoluiu. Já vou a caminho do Entroncamento
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sim ouvi trovões há pouco, agora já não oiço, para norte de santarém já não tem nada


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Abr 2019 às 18:51)

Esta tarde foi muito estranha! O cúmulo que esteve estacionário em Lisboa durante 3 horas desviou-se para Sul e choveu em Corroios, Almada, Seixal, e por aí fora. Mesmo aqui na Charneca ouviu-se um ronco muito longínquo, mas audível. O vento mudou de direção. Estava de sudoeste e, de repente, virou para noroeste. Uma estação Netatmo no Laranjeiro registou 0,3 mm. 
Em geral, foi mais um fiasco.


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Abr 2019 às 18:51)

A Este do Entroncamento para os lados de Mação










Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (18 Abr 2019 às 18:55)

Tarde de aguaceiros moderados pelo Ribatejo.
Muitos trovões neste momento. Mais chuva a caminho.
Vista para W/NW:


----------



## david 6 (18 Abr 2019 às 18:57)

já oiço novamente constante


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Abr 2019 às 19:01)

Afinal está em desenvolvimento a célula a Sul de Santarém






Evolução


----------



## david 6 (18 Abr 2019 às 19:07)

a aproximar-se essa tal trovoada de NW


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Abr 2019 às 19:13)

Miguel96 disse:


> Afinal está em desenvolvimento a célula a Sul de Santarém
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu consigo ver uma boa parte dessa célula, que está a deixar o céu bem escuro, e que de certeza já deve de estar a "fritar as pipocas".
Aliás toda essa zona mais de sul tem estado bem animada esta tarde.


----------



## remember (18 Abr 2019 às 19:16)

Boa tarde,

Ainda voltou a chover ontem, antes da meia noite, ainda se ouviu um trovão ao longe. Acumulado final de 8.8 mm melhor que nada, mas muito aquém do esperado

Hoje uma máxima de 21.2° C e mínima de 11° C.

Chegar a casa e ver esta paisagem para NE/E e aqui nada como sempre é desolador, a proximidade com o Tejo é lixada!

Acumulado modesto de 0.7 mm







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (18 Abr 2019 às 19:28)

uma chuva fraca


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Abr 2019 às 20:06)

O céu a este de Coimbra está agora com uma aparência incrível


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Abr 2019 às 20:16)

Nova célula a Este de Pampilhosa da Serra


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Abr 2019 às 20:20)

A Nordeste de Pampilhosa do Botão, Coimbra





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Abr 2019 às 20:33)

Por aqui nada de chuva, *1 mm* acumulado. Mínima: *8,3ºC*

Fim de semana da Páscoa espera-se quente, anomalias bem positivas. 

Amanhã ainda deve vir chuva.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Abr 2019 às 20:33)

Mais uma bela vista, a partir aqui da minha localidade, a foto não é da minha autoria, foi retirada do facebook.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Abr 2019 às 21:31)

Aproximam-se alguns aguaceiros no radar. Parece que é a última oportunidade para chover hoje. 
Veremos se acumula algo.


----------



## srr (18 Abr 2019 às 23:24)

Hoje ; Sem chuva, sem trovoada....mas com Animação visual  linda:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Abr 2019 às 00:38)

Bem, hoje foi mais um completo fiasco, a nível da precipitação. 0 mm acumulados nas últimas 24 horas.  

Dados do dia de ontem: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 17,9°C 
Mín: 12,3°C 
Prec: 0 mm 
Rajada máxima: 29 km/h O 

Corroios 
Máx: 18,3°C 
Mín: 12,7°C
Prec: 0,3 mm [Netatmo Laranjeiro]

Agora estão 12,1°C e céu limpo. Amanhã o modelo AROME prevê alguma coisa para aqui. Veremos o que acontece.


----------



## david 6 (19 Abr 2019 às 03:15)

6.8mm ontem


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Abr 2019 às 10:34)

Bom dia,
Começou a cair, por volta das 9:30, uns aguaceiros fracos, do "tipo spray", e assim continuam.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Abr 2019 às 10:49)

Bom dia, 
Parece que desta vez vou ter alguma sorte. Aproxima-se uma massa de humidade muito grande, que parece que poderá acumular algo. Algo já é melhor que nada, pois ontem esteve tão propício para a pós-frontal e depois não caiu sequer uma pinga.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (19 Abr 2019 às 11:50)

Bom dia, que bela tarde ontem na azervadinha, comecei por ouvir ao longe uns trovões bem fortes, depois passados alguns minutos caiu uma forte granizada acompanhada sempre por trovões e relâmpagos, foi muito bom tinha saudades.


----------



## RStorm (19 Abr 2019 às 12:21)

Bom dia
Post 1000 

Apesar das células terem passado todas ao lado, a tarde de ontem foi bastante animada com trovões longínquos mas potentes, a maioria oriundos da célula estacionária de Lisboa.
Hoje sigo com céu nublado. Que venha mais animação, mas desta vez com chuva 

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *10,9ºC *
Máxima: *19,0ºC *
Acumulado: *0,3 mm *

T. Atual: *17,1ºC *
HR: 66% 
Vento: NW / 9,7 Km/h


----------



## Microburst (19 Abr 2019 às 12:29)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Esta tarde foi muito estranha! O cúmulo que esteve estacionário em Lisboa durante 3 horas desviou-se para Sul e choveu em Corroios, Almada, Seixal, e por aí fora. Mesmo aqui na Charneca ouviu-se um ronco muito longínquo, mas audível. O vento mudou de direção. Estava de sudoeste e, de repente, virou para noroeste. Uma estação Netatmo no Laranjeiro registou 0,3 mm.
> Em geral, foi mais um fiasco.



Ontem em Cacilhas a célula despejou bem durante 25 minutos entre as 16h55 e 17h20. Foi um belo aguaceiro moderado derivado daquela célula que estava a observar desde as 11h em crescimento sobre Lisboa, pena não ter tido como medir. Na zona do Laranjeiro onde agora resido nem uma gota caiu. De facto durante o aguaceiro ouviu-se um trovão longínquo, mas fora a chuva nada de mais aconteceu. Ainda assim foi uma boa surpresa. 

Hoje o dia segue nublado e algo fresco (16ºC), e as coisas parecem estar a querer compor-se para termos uma tarde interessante... se não passar tudo ao lado como é costume.


----------



## MSantos (19 Abr 2019 às 12:30)

Bom dia!

Céu encoberto e com alguma chuva fraca aqui em Santo Estêvão.


----------



## Microburst (19 Abr 2019 às 12:33)

Aguaceiro intenso neste momento pelo Laranjeiro.


----------



## david 6 (19 Abr 2019 às 12:35)

chuviscos persistentes


----------



## srr (19 Abr 2019 às 12:40)

Trovoada e chuva moderada,


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2019 às 13:14)

Boas!
Chove bem por aqui. 
Vamos ver como corre a tarde. Com este fluxo de NE, poderá ser uma tarde interessante para a AML.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Abr 2019 às 13:18)

Bom dia,
Hoje pelo menos chove, mas é uma chuva tão miudinha que mal molha o chão, e não acumula nada. 

PS: Parou de chover agora mesmo. Vendo o radar, um eco verde passou mesmo aqui ao lado. Em Corroios deve ter acumulado algo, aqui nem 0,1 mm!


----------



## Aspvl (19 Abr 2019 às 13:20)

Trovão audível pela Estrela!


----------



## tomalino (19 Abr 2019 às 13:22)

Aspvl disse:


> Trovão audível pela Estrela!


Também ouvi! 

Enviado do meu ANE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Abr 2019 às 13:25)

O céu está agora a ficar muito escuro, nomeadamente a sul de Abrantes, onde é possível ver já no radar, "alguma animação", e já começam a fazer barulho.´

Edtit:13:50: Começa agora a cair mais uns aguaceiros moderados, e parece que está a ficar de noite.


----------



## joselamego (19 Abr 2019 às 13:59)

Boas amigos, 
Em Fátima , altar do mundo !
Céu nublado 
Apanhei granizo entre Santarém e Fátima , na A1.

13°C em Fátima 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2019 às 14:00)

Em Sesimbra está agressivo.


----------



## StormRic (19 Abr 2019 às 14:02)

Boa tarde 

Prestes a desabar, começou agora aguaceiro forte. 
Trovão potente. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Abr 2019 às 14:07)

Trovão em Camarate. Céu negro para NW.


----------



## StormRic (19 Abr 2019 às 14:13)

Granizo até 5 mm à mistura com a chuva forte.
Mais alguns trovões perto.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2019 às 14:26)

Boas!
Trovoada a norte daqui!


----------



## StormRic (19 Abr 2019 às 14:27)

Não acumulou qualquer granizo no chão.
Continua a chuva, agora moderada.
Mais um trovão às 14:24:04.
O IPMA registou estas descargas sobre a Póvoa.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2019 às 14:33)

Chuvada por Carnaxide!
Há meses que não via a chover tanto!


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Abr 2019 às 14:36)

Trovão mesmo por cima de Camarate! Queda de granizo.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2019 às 14:41)

Trovão! Não estava à espera de trovoada já por esta altura.


----------



## StormRic (19 Abr 2019 às 14:49)

Eco laranja que passou na Póvoa e pequeno vídeo do aguaceiro correspondente, com algum granizo:






Radar no momento do vídeo:


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2019 às 14:50)

É preciso ter azar  mais uma vez trovoada nas redondezas, desta feita no concelho de Oeiras.


----------



## criz0r (19 Abr 2019 às 14:50)

Shelf cloud a avançar pela margem sul. Mais logo postarei a foto tirada pela máquina.







Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2019 às 14:53)

Perspectiva para Este. 
Claramente com bom aspecto.


----------



## rozzo (19 Abr 2019 às 14:57)

Bem feia a coisa para Lisboa, vista da zona de Alcochete. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AMFC (19 Abr 2019 às 15:01)

Bela Bomba ha pouco acompanhada de chuva Forte   agora mais fraca Mas ceu Negro quase noite Dia perfeito


----------



## Serra do Açor (19 Abr 2019 às 15:02)

rozzo disse:


> Bem feia a coisa para Lisboa, vista da zona de Alcochete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Por Odivelas chuva e trovoada. 

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (19 Abr 2019 às 15:05)

Já em dissipação:





Panorama circundante :





A aclarar, mais para leste:





Logo por azar, a "funnel" tinha de estar por detrás da antena... 

Fotos tratadas para realçar as nuvens...


----------



## StormRic (19 Abr 2019 às 15:12)

Tonton disse:


> Logo por azar, a "funnel" tinha de estar por detrás da antena..



Muito bom apanhado! Local e hora exactos?


----------



## Geopower (19 Abr 2019 às 15:21)

Aguaceiro moderado em Glória do Ribatejo


----------



## Tonton (19 Abr 2019 às 15:22)

StormRic disse:


> Muito bom apanhado! Local e hora exactos?



14:43 e é provavelmente sobre o mar frente a Caxias/-Paço de Arcos / Margem sul.
Neste mapa estão marcados os depósitos que se vêem na foto,, eu estou numa llinha ligeiramente emdirecção a SSW


----------



## AMFC (19 Abr 2019 às 15:25)

Continua a chover, ora mais fraca ora moderada, sem interrupção. Caso para dizer chuva santa.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2019 às 15:26)

Tonton disse:


> Já em dissipação:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bom registo! 
Fiz timelapse da chegada da célula. Com sorte devo ter apanhado essa funnel. 
Volta a chover fraco neste momento.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Abr 2019 às 15:44)

Incrível o que chove por Vendas de Azeitão, cerca de 6mm em apenas15 minutos, por casa , em Vila Nogueira de Azeitão apenas 0.3mm a escassos 3klm! Aqui esta a prova do que um evento pode ser um fiasco para uns, e um "dilúvio" para outros! 















Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk





Edit: 7mm segundo uma estação em Casas de Azeitão.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Abr 2019 às 15:49)

O céu abriu, agora á pouco, depois de ter passado, uma chuvada, e está um calor insuportável, devido á elevada humidade, parece o Brasil.


----------



## david 6 (19 Abr 2019 às 16:00)

Estou em Coruche faz sol, caiu meia dúzia de pingos, para o lado da fajarda está preto o céu


----------



## AnDré (19 Abr 2019 às 16:01)

Nunca esperei que chovesse tanto esta tarde em Odivelas!
Descarregou mesmo bem.

Às 14h41 deu um trovão mesmo no centro do concelho!


----------



## StormRic (19 Abr 2019 às 16:03)

14,1°C
83 %
Vento fraco até 7 Km/h, vários rumos mas o movimento geral das nuvens é de NNE.
Interregno nos aguaceiros enquanto não chega a próxima célula que está na zona de VFX/Coruche.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (19 Abr 2019 às 16:11)

Pormenor do radar à hora da "funnel", com a zona provável assinalada:






Edit: A imagem estava errada (tinha-me esquecido do desfasamento da hora do radar), agora é a correcta


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2019 às 16:14)

Acumulado bem bom por cá. *13,7 mm*. Não estava nada à espera.
O eixo Loures, Odivelas, Amadora, Carnaxide levou com bastante chuva.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2019 às 16:17)

Tonton disse:


> Pormenor do radar à hora da "funnel", com a zona provável assinalada:


No meu timelapse só apanhei alguma rotação, infelizmente não consegui apanhar a funnel cloud.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Abr 2019 às 16:19)

Ainda vai chuvendo fraco, quase 8mm no espaço de meia-hora! Não estava nada a espera  






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (19 Abr 2019 às 16:19)

Boa tarde, 

Hoje pela margem sul... Sesimbra-Praia do Ouro.







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Abr 2019 às 16:27)

Boa tarde, 
De repente, um aguaceiro moderado ocorreu e acumulou 6,6 mm, bem mais do que o esperado.  Assim, o acumulado mensal sobe aos 62,4 mm, ou 76% do valor normal. 
Aposto que choverá mais até ao fim do dia. Hoje está muito propício para a ocorrência de trovoadas.


----------



## joselamego (19 Abr 2019 às 16:29)

Boas, 
Fátima 
Céu nublado 
Chuva fraca 
14°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (19 Abr 2019 às 16:30)

Bela chuvada para os campos. Durou mais de 1 hora.
Seguiu para Sul/SW:


----------



## MSantos (19 Abr 2019 às 16:46)

Enorme escuridão a Sul de Santo Estêvão neste momento!

O radar mostra um eco laranja! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Abr 2019 às 16:49)

Por Fátima de novo abertas sol 
Apenas chuva fraca à pouco 
Sol quente 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Abr 2019 às 17:00)

Aguaceiros moderados,* 2.3 mm*. 

Mínima de *8,2ºC *


----------



## RStorm (19 Abr 2019 às 17:08)

Tem passado tudo ao lado, apenas caíram alguns chuviscos durante 2 minutos, que foi o suficiente para "sacudir" com a malta da esplanada 
Destaque para essa célula de Lisboa, que tinha uma shelf cloud brutal 
A ver se as células de Samora Correia e sul de Coruche ainda trazem alguma coisa, sendo que esta última aparenta ter um aspeto feroz, vista daqui...

T. Atual: *17,6ºC*
HR: 53%
Vento: SE / 9,7 Km/h


----------



## RStorm (19 Abr 2019 às 17:21)

rozzo disse:


> Bem feia a coisa para Lisboa, vista da zona de Alcochete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excelente registo 

Veio-me à memória um episódio semelhante em que assisti a uma "imagem" idêntica a essa aí no cais do Samouco, que também foi em Abril, senão me engano de 2011 
Sentei-me num banco com um familiar e pusemos-nos assistir a uma "chuva" de raios oriundos dessa célula. Acho que desta vez, a diferença está na trajetória da célula: esta foi de NE para SW e a outra, senão me engano, ia de S para N


----------



## rozzo (19 Abr 2019 às 17:27)

Tiradas em Barroca de Alva. Célula muito negra a vir de ENE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Mas creio estar em clara dissipação... 


Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (19 Abr 2019 às 17:35)

Neste momento céu pouco nublado.
Bastante escuro a E/SE:


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Abr 2019 às 17:43)

Agora com abertas e muita luz, vista típica para SSW:






15,6ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Abr 2019 às 17:57)

Depois da tempestade vem a bonança, ar completamente limpo e uma luz fantástica 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (19 Abr 2019 às 18:22)

Grande aberta e células a desfazerem-se.
Aeroporto e A1 Sacavém. 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (19 Abr 2019 às 18:45)

Terá chovido muito em Belém, os lençóis de água são enormes por todo o lado.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Abr 2019 às 19:11)

Chove em Fátima , de novo 
Ficou céu escuro e desceu temperatura 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Abr 2019 às 19:58)

Mais umas células, que estão aqui a passar ao lado, pelo local do costume, pelo vale do Tejo.


----------



## david 6 (19 Abr 2019 às 20:06)

trovoada para o interior, infelizmente até vinham bem mas estão se a desfazer à medida que chegam cá, se chegar a cair uns pingos vai ser uma sorte


----------



## david 6 (19 Abr 2019 às 20:19)




----------



## celsomartins84 (19 Abr 2019 às 20:19)

Aguaceiro a passar aqui por perto a proporcionar um excelente arco-iris durante o pôr do sol 








Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (19 Abr 2019 às 20:26)

Chuva nicles  
Amanhã o termómetro promete subir bem...  

Mínima: *9,3ºC *
Máxima: *19,1ºC *

T. Atual: *15,7ºC *
HR: 69% 
Vento: E / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Abr 2019 às 20:35)

Bom crepúsculo,
Não choveu o resto do dia nem parece que vá chover mais até à meia-noite. As trovoadas estão a vir de Leste, mas estão a dissipar-se.
Mesmo assim, 6,6 mm foi acima do esperado para o dia de hoje. O AROME previa 2 mm e o ECMWF previa entre 0,5 e 1 mm para hoje.  Contudo, o evento dos últimos três dias foi bem abaixo do esperado.  

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca de Caparica
Máx: 17,9°C
Mín: 9,9°C
Prec: 6,6 mm (mensal: 62,4 mm)
Rajada máxima: 20 km/h NO

Corroios
Máx: 18,4°C
Mín: 10,6°C

Agora estão 14,1°C e céu limpo.

PS: Vendo as coisas, assim ficam os acumulados:
*Primavera*: 97,6 mm (72% do normal)
*Ano*: 182 mm (55% do normal)
*Ano Hidrológico:* 416,5 mm (65% do normal)


----------



## david 6 (19 Abr 2019 às 21:08)

vá lá ainda chegou cá pingos, vai pingando aqui


----------



## joselamego (19 Abr 2019 às 21:37)

Fátima 
13°C

















Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (19 Abr 2019 às 23:19)

Boa noite,

Nada mau hoje, 7.5 mm para 1.6 mm esperados

Dia muito abafado, havia pessoas a tomar banho em Sesimbra pela hora do almoço, depois após as 13h caiu uma valente carga, só ouvia o barulho porque estava a encher a barriguinha 

Amanhã 26° C esperados

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2019 às 01:36)

Começou chuva fraca  na Póvoa agora.

Hoje terá chovido aqui algo entre 20 e 30 mm, a julgar pela altura de água em vários recipientes de paredes verticais que controlo diariamente em terrenos na Salvação. 

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (20 Abr 2019 às 02:05)

tava a chover e nem tinha dado por isso, calhou agora ir espreitar lá fora e estava tudo molhado, pelo radar deve ter caido uma chuva fraca que ainda deve ter durado mais de meia hora


----------



## david 6 (20 Abr 2019 às 02:59)

cai mais meia dúzia de pingos, agora sim deve ser o fim, até segunda à noite ou terça chuvinha


----------



## Mix7 (20 Abr 2019 às 05:20)

Ontem na Marinha Grande:


----------



## remember (20 Abr 2019 às 07:50)

StormRic disse:


> Começou chuva fraca  na Póvoa agora.
> 
> Hoje terá chovido aqui algo entre 20 e 30 mm, a julgar pela altura de água em vários recipientes de paredes verticais que controlo diariamente em terrenos na Salvação.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


Bom dia, 

Cá por baixo realmente a minha estação acumulou apenas 0.1 mm, já a do parque urbano de Santa Iria de Azoia 0.2 mm e pelo que me parece a da escola aí próxima, não acumulou nada.

Ontem não estive por casa, mas as diferenças são enormes, o que leva a crer que em certos locais deve ter sido mais severo:

Parque Urbano de Santa Iria: 18.8 mm
Escola D. Martinho Vaz de castelo Branco: 12.45 mm
A minha: 7.5 mm

A estação Casas Páteo Continua a não acumular 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Abr 2019 às 09:06)

Bom dia 
Fátima 
Céu limpo 
13°C
Já de regresso a casa 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Abr 2019 às 09:54)

remember disse:


> Ontem não estive por casa, mas as diferenças são enormes, o que leva a crer que em certos locais deve ter sido mais severo:



Típico deste tipo de eventos convectivos   Ontem por exemplo em casa dos meus sogros, um eco amarelo chegou para deixar muito provavelmente mais de 10mm em meia hora (estação mais próxima registou 8.1mm) , enquanto a escassos 3 klm, em minha casa acumulei apenas 0.5mm .

------------------------
Hoje curiosamente o dia acordou bem mais fresco que os últimos dias com mínima de 11.4ºc e 90% de HR , num dia em as máximas podem chegar ao 25ºc/26ºc  Segunda-feira ao final do dia deve voltar a precipitação, para a minha zona o ECM mantém uma boa rega, contudo o GFS já deu um corte brutal na mesma! Vamos ver .


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Abr 2019 às 10:59)

Bom dia,
Aqui a manhã, começou com céu practicamente limpo, e com sol.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Abr 2019 às 11:24)

Bom dia a todos, 
Por aqui agora céu limpo e muito sol. Estão 16,8ºC agora mesmo, mas a temperatura hoje promete subir, e bem! Hoje, o modelo Harmonie-AROME prevê entre 20ºC e 22ºC, e amanhã entre 22ºC e 24ºC. Não deverá ainda ser batido o recorde de 26,5ºC em 27 de março deste ano, mas serão valores mais "normais" do que os registados em março.


----------



## remember (20 Abr 2019 às 12:03)

O vento já se faz sentir o céu está praticamente limpo, mas ainda esbranquiçado 

21.2° C com 55% de HR, o vento sopra de norte 7 km/h, isto promete hoje 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (20 Abr 2019 às 16:17)

ontem fui ao valverde (arredores coruche) onde caiu o granizo na quinta e havia muita coisa destruída nas plantações e cantinhos escondidos ainda havia algum granizo não derretido e também se notava na rua, que pelas valas passou lá grande chuvada


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Abr 2019 às 16:48)

Sigo com uma tarde bem amene, em que já só apetece fugiu para uma sombra.
E depois de uma valente gripe que me deu cabo da cabeça, estas variações de temperatura não me está a ajudar na recuperações.
27ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Abr 2019 às 16:50)

Boas tardes,

Mais um pulinho até ao Ribatejo  A temperatura neste momento deverá andar pelos 25ºC em Samora, vendo as temperaturas das estações aqui à volta. Sopra uma aragem fresca que ameniza bastante o ambiente. O céu apresenta-se quase completamente limpo.

Ontem ao final da tarde, fiz uma pequena caminhada e ainda deu para ver a fase terminal de uma grande célula que andava a norte daqui, iluminada pela luz do poente. Montejunto estava de capacete 

Ficam umas fotos:




Stormy Sunset. Samora Correia, 19-04-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Samora Correia, 19-04-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Samora Correia, 19-04-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Samora Correia, 19-04-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Samora Correia, 19-04-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Samora Correia, 19-04-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Samora Correia, 19-04-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Samora Correia, 19-04-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Samora Correia, 19-04-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Abr 2019 às 16:58)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> Mais um pulinho até ao Ribatejo  A temperatura neste momento deverá andar pelos 25ºC em Samora, vendo as temperaturas das estações aqui à volta. Sopra uma aragem fresca que ameniza bastante o ambiente. O céu apresenta-se quase completamente limpo.
> 
> ...



Mais uma excelentes fotos, como já vem sendo hábito, e melhor ainda, pois estão são da "nossa" lezíria ribatejana, eu vi essas células que ainda permaneceram por muito tempo iluminadas, por assim dizer, é um poente, que não se observa todos os dias.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Abr 2019 às 17:09)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Mais uma excelentes fotos, como já vem sendo hábito, e melhor ainda, pois estão são da "nossa" lezíria ribatejana, eu vi essas células que ainda permaneceram por muito tempo iluminadas, por assim dizer, é um poente, que não se observa todos os dias.


Obrigado Pedro  Aqueles terrenos são arrozais, daqui a uns meses estarão todos verdinhos


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Abr 2019 às 17:12)

João Pedro disse:


> Obrigado Pedro  Aqueles terrenos são arrozais, daqui a uns meses estarão todos verdinhos



Pois foi o que eu calculava, esses terrenos baixios, são óptimos para o arroz, aqui nos terrenos na zona da Chamusca, o solo também já está todo preparado para o arroz.
Aproveita bem as vistas pelo Ribatejo, que aos poucos já começa a verdejar com as sementeiras/plantações.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Abr 2019 às 18:06)

Boa tarde, 
A mínima hoje foi de 12,8°C na Charneca e de 13,2°C em Corroios. 
Agora estão 25,0°C, mas já estiveram 25,5°C, no entanto não superando o recorde anual (26,5°C - 27 de março).


----------



## RStorm (20 Abr 2019 às 19:47)

Boa Tarde

O dia começou com céu nublado, mas rapidamente se limpou e começou a aquecer bem.
Durante a tarde surgiu alguma nebulosidade convectiva e a lestada soprou moderada a forte.

Infelizmente a minha estação pifou ao inicio da tarde devido às pilhas e tenho estado a usar a minha estação do Aldi. Registou *25,4ºC *que é a nova máxima anual  

Mínima: *12,1ºC*
Máxima: *25,4ºC*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Abr 2019 às 20:13)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> Mais um pulinho até ao Ribatejo  A temperatura neste momento deverá andar pelos 25ºC em Samora, vendo as temperaturas das estações aqui à volta. Sopra uma aragem fresca que ameniza bastante o ambiente. O céu apresenta-se quase completamente limpo.
> 
> ...


O poente em dias de instabilidade é sempre assim qualquer coisa  Fantásticas como sempre João, cores magníficas 

-----------------

Noite fantástica, ainda com 20.2°c e vento nulo , confesso que já tinha saudades de uma noite assim
Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Abr 2019 às 21:47)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> O poente em dias de instabilidade é sempre assim qualquer coisa  Fantásticas como sempre João, cores magníficas
> 
> -----------------
> 
> ...



É mesmo! Noite santa ainda com 19,4°C, sem vento e céu limpíssimo, envergonhando muitas noites de verão por aqui.  

Os dados do dia de hoje são os seguintes: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 25,5°C 
Mín: 12,8°C 
Rajada máxima: 33 km/h NNE 
ÍUV máx: 5 

Corroios 
Máx: 26,7°C 
Mín: 13,2°C 

PS: Lembram-se daquela imagem que iria publicar no tópico Floresta Portuguesa e Incêndios, mas que não conseguia pô-la no fórum? Bem, já as publiquei há bastantes horas.


----------



## remember (20 Abr 2019 às 23:42)

Boa noite,

máxima de 25.5º C e mínima de 13.4º C, Março continua a ter a máxima do ano!
Agora 18.5º C, a humidade deu um salto de 10%, 66% de HR e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## criz0r (21 Abr 2019 às 00:25)

Boa noite,

Como prometido, algumas fotos da Instabilidade de ontem,


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Abr 2019 às 03:08)

criz0r disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Como prometido, algumas fotos da Instabilidade de ontem,


Fotos magníficas Rúben, bem visível na segunda uma imponente shelf cloud , com os efeitos depois tambem a fazerem se sentir por cá  

---------------------

Hoje máxima  de 26°c e dia de ir buscar os calções ao roupeiro, na terça-feira já tenho que usar casaco de  Inverno outra vez, o próximo fim-de-semana  já deverá ser de praia 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Abr 2019 às 10:50)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã de Páscoa, segue com sol, e céu limpo, e com uma temperatura mais fresca, em relação á manhã anterior.


----------



## RStorm (21 Abr 2019 às 11:36)

Bom dia

A minha estação reativou-se há cerca de meia-hora atrás, felizmente comprovou-se que foi só mesmo uma falha nas pilhas 
Devido ao problema, não foi possível registar a mínima esta manhã, portanto só a poderei obter mais logo, antes da meia-noite.

Neste momento, o dia segue soalheiro com lestada fraca e alguns "farrapitos" no céu.
Excelente para se passear com a família neste domingo de Páscoa 
Boa Páscoa para todos  

T. Atual: *18,9ºC *
HR: 43%
Vento: E / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (21 Abr 2019 às 16:53)

aqui já choveu há poucos minutos atrás


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Abr 2019 às 17:36)

Aqui começou agora a cair uns pingos bem grossos.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Abr 2019 às 19:48)

Boa tarde!
Deixo então uma compilação de timelapses que fiz nos dias 18 e 19 de Abril :
E umas fotos:
Dia 18:



20190418_161500 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



20190418_164204 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



20190418_165059 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



20190418_171042 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



GOPR3192 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



GOPR3187 by tiago_lco, no Flickr
Dia 19:



_DSC0337 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



_DSC0338 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



_DSC0339 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



_DSC0340 by tiago_lco, no Flickr


----------



## magnusson73 (21 Abr 2019 às 19:59)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Deixo então uma compilação de timelapses que fiz nos dias 18 e 19 de Abril :
> E umas fotos:
> Dia 18:
> ...


Espetacular, parabéns. 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (21 Abr 2019 às 20:38)

Dia de Páscoa soalheiro pela costa oeste.
Neste momento céu limpo, vento fraco. 17,2°C.
Poente a oeste:


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Abr 2019 às 20:53)

Geopower disse:


> Dia de Páscoa soalheiro pela costa oeste.
> Neste momento céu limpo, vento fraco. 17,2°C.
> Poente a oeste:



Um belo poente, captado no momento certo, parece até um paraíso.


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2019 às 21:09)

Boa noite 

Vento de Leste durante o dia que rodou ao fim da tarde para NW, moderado com rajadas. 

À tarde, 21,5°C e 43%.
Cumulus humilis que mal conseguiam chegar a mediocris ao início da tarde, a meio alguns atingiram o estado de congestus mas ao longe  para o interior. 

Ao crepúsculo,  16,7°C e 55%.
20 a 25 Km/h 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (21 Abr 2019 às 21:54)

Boa noite e uma Páscoa feliz para todos!

Hoje de novo pela margem sul, calhou... Praia do Ouro em altas parecia dia de verão, o mar estava calmo, a meio da tarde surgiram algumas nuvens jeitosas, parecia estar carregado para os lados da Arrábida.

Por aqui máxima de 24.7° C, mínima de 14.6° C, agora ainda 19° C, 49% de HR e vento fraco de Norte, pressão em queda 1006 hPa.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (21 Abr 2019 às 23:15)

Boa noite pessoal, ontem a máxima foi de 25.8ºC, hoje foi de 25.4ºC, amanhã á noite lá regressa a chuvinha.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Abr 2019 às 23:43)

Boa tarde,
Como as férias de Páscoa foram a semana passada, hoje tive algumas questões pessoais e, por isso, não vim aqui ao fórum.  Por isso, um voto atrasado de boa Páscoa a todos os do Fórum. 

Hoje o dia foi igual ao anterior, embora um pouco mais fresco. Os dados do dia de hoje são os seguintes: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 24,0°C 
Mín: 12,9°C 
Rajada máxima: 28 km/h N 
ÍUV máx: 6 

Corroios 
Máx: 25,3°C
Mín: 13,5°C 

Agora estão 16,9°C e céu pouco nublado. Amanhã volta a chuva.  O ECMWF prevê entre 25 a 30 mm e o GFS, apesar de ter estado uns dias a prever em baixo, prevê agora 21 mm. Adicionando ao valor atual que tenho agora, dá um valor acima da média mensal. Será? 
Veremos o que acontece...


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Abr 2019 às 11:21)

Boas,
Tudo tranquilo, logo lá para às 18h/20h regressa a chuva.
Incrível o arrefecimento que aí vem, principalmente amanhã, isto tendo em conta os últimos dias. O Ecm mete para cá uns frios 12 graus de máxima, com chuva e vento forte.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Abr 2019 às 11:29)

magnusson73 disse:


> Espetacular, parabéns.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


Obrigado!


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Abr 2019 às 14:00)

A manhã aqui começou com céu parcialmente nublado, e sol, se bem que agora são as nuvens que perduram.
O nevoeiro era visível em aguns vales mais encaixado, já depois das 9 da manhã.


----------



## RStorm (22 Abr 2019 às 14:12)

Boa Tarde

O resto do domingo de Páscoa foi bastante agradável e com muita nebulosidade convectiva.
Hoje sigo com mais um dia de sol e algumas nuvens, mas o padrão vai mudar nas próximas horas  

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *16,0ºC *(registada às 23:57)
Máxima: *23,5ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *11,6ºC *
T. Atual: *19,4ºC *
HR: 63% 
Vento: SW / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2019 às 15:10)

Boa tarde

Frente em aproximação rápida, primeiros pingos no litoral da região Oeste chegarão dentro de menos de duas horas, parece-me.







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk




Tiagolco disse:


> Deixo então uma compilação de timelapses que fiz nos dias 18 e 19 de Abril



Excelente! 
Visto em 4K na 4K é mesmo magnífico.


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2019 às 15:58)

Vento WSW 20 Km/h com rajadas.
Céu a encobrir-se de nuvens médias depois do espessamento das nuvens altas.

16,4°C
68%








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2019 às 16:53)

A chuva começou talvez a cair em Peniche cerca das 16h (15:00 utc).
A primeira frente fria está agora na Figueira da Foz mais intensa e prolonga-se até Lisboa mas dissipando-se aí:
























Apesar de já terem passado ecos sobre a Póvoa ainda não caíu um pingo.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Abr 2019 às 17:00)

StormRic disse:


> Excelente!
> Visto em 4K na 4K é mesmo magnífico.


Só me limitei a filmar a natureza.  Obrigado! 
Saudades dos teus timelapses em Carcavelos. 
____
Boas! O dia começou com bastante sol mas aos poucos, durante a tarde, o céu foi ficando cada vez mais encoberto. O vento já sopra bem também.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Abr 2019 às 17:39)

O céu entretanto já está nublado, e o vento fraco a moderado vai soprando, é sinal que a chuva está quase a chegar.


----------



## jamestorm (22 Abr 2019 às 18:27)

Ja caíram os primeiros pingos por aqui


----------



## Geopower (22 Abr 2019 às 18:58)

Começa a chover fraco. 15.4°C. Vento moderado de oeste. Mar agitado com ondas de 2 a 3 metros.
Panorâmica a oeste:


----------



## Candy (22 Abr 2019 às 19:46)

Chove torrencialmente em Peniche!

Tive de parar o carro... Nem com os limpa para-brisas ao máximo conseguia ver! 
Já dura há uns bons minutos. 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (22 Abr 2019 às 19:54)

StormRic disse:


> A chuva começou talvez a cair em Peniche cerca das 16h (15:00 utc).
> A primeira frente fria está agora na Figueira da Foz mais intensa e prolonga-se até Lisboa mas dissipando-se aí:
> 
> 
> ...


Começou já passava das 18h. Até essa hora apenas virga.

Choveu torrencialmente agora... Entretanto abrandou um pouco, mas está a começar a carregar de novo. Estou à porta de casa dentro do carro pois ainda não deu para sair. São dois metros mas é molha certa.

Pareceu-me ouvir alguns roncos, mas como estou no carro pode ser outros sons da rua. Não me parece que seja trovoada.

A força de chuva vem acompanhada com rajadas de vento.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (22 Abr 2019 às 19:54)

Chuva forte neste momento. Vento moderado de SW com rajadas.


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2019 às 19:59)

Já chove fraco na Póvoa,  desde há 20 minutos.
Altostratus e Nimbostratus.
Movimento de WSW.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (22 Abr 2019 às 20:08)

Em Peniche parece estar agora a abrandar. Vou aproveitar para sair do carro 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Abr 2019 às 20:12)

Começou agora mesmo a cair uns pingos grossos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Abr 2019 às 20:17)

Por aqui parece que se aproxima algo, no radar, mas deve chegar aqui completamente dissipado. 
A chuva há-de chegar, mas demora o seu tempo.


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2019 às 20:20)

Salvação, Póvoa 

14,5°C
77%
W 10 Km/h

Vistas WSW a NE.











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2019 às 20:32)

Chuva moderada, pequenos pingos mas muito densa, na 2a circular Colombo, batida a vento.






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2019 às 20:35)

Intensifica-se, Buraca.









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Abr 2019 às 20:53)

Chuva moderada neste momento. 3,8 mm. 
PS: 4,1 mm.


----------



## RickStorm (22 Abr 2019 às 20:54)

Por aqui já apanhei molha da boa...


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Abr 2019 às 20:55)

Boa carga, bastante vento, clara mudança. 
 4 mm


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Abr 2019 às 21:00)

Agora parece que abrandou. 4,3 mm com um ritmo de 8,9 mm/h.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Abr 2019 às 21:00)

Sigo com aguaceiros fracos a moderados, parece-me que vou ter uma "boa" noite pela frente.


----------



## Geopower (22 Abr 2019 às 21:07)

Início de noite invernoso. Chove fraco a moderado com intensidade. 
Vento moderado de SW com rajadas.
14.4°C


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Abr 2019 às 21:24)

6,3 mm
Já está a render mais do que era suposto, ainda bem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Abr 2019 às 21:33)

O vento começa agora a soprar de forma forte, que até assobia nas paredes e os aguaceiros continuam.


----------



## david 6 (22 Abr 2019 às 21:42)




----------



## david 6 (22 Abr 2019 às 21:43)

elahh está lhe a dar bem agora e com vento agora também


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Abr 2019 às 21:47)

Este evento segue com 5,8 mm, muito mais do que o previsto pelo ECMWF (3,4 mm) e pelo GFS (3,2 mm). Muito bom!


----------



## Stormlover (22 Abr 2019 às 21:49)

Não esperava tanta chuva, ou melhor quando vi o satélite e o radar há 2 horas já esperava xD, mas até essa hora não!
Realmente os modelos estiveram bem abaixo do ocorrido


----------



## Stormlover (22 Abr 2019 às 21:55)

Volta a chover moderado na caparica


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2019 às 22:12)

Chuvisco só, agora na A5 Carnaxide. 
2a frente fria a chegar.






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Abr 2019 às 22:14)

Invernia lá fora  Chove fraco a moderado tocada a vento praticamente à 1 hora, 4mm já cá cantam, começamos bem 

11.5°c

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stormlover (22 Abr 2019 às 22:15)

De novo chuva moderada, ela vai e vem e o acumulado sobe e sobe  a praia da rainha já deve ter duplicado o acumulado em relação à previsão!


----------



## jamestorm (22 Abr 2019 às 22:15)

Por aqui está a cair uma das cargas mais consistentes desta época wow não estava à espera!


----------



## João Pedro (22 Abr 2019 às 22:20)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> O poente em dias de instabilidade é sempre assim qualquer coisa  Fantásticas como sempre João, cores magníficas
> 
> -----------------
> 
> ...


Obrigado Ricardo  Ainda tentei outra vez o sábado e o domingo mas... nada! Nesses dias de colorido só as amêndoas


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2019 às 22:21)

12 5°C na marginal Paço de Arcos 
Chuva a engrossar.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Abr 2019 às 22:48)

8,3 mm  de acumulado diário.
Venha a instabilidade de amanhã.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Abr 2019 às 23:17)

4.6mm, bem bom! Cheira bem na rua, cheira a terra molhada  Vamos ver o que rende o pós-frontal amanhã, na quarta-feira teremos nova superfície frontal fria a atravessar o país 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Abr 2019 às 23:28)

A chuva rendeu bem hoje, muito mais do que o esperado.   
O acumulado diário segue nos 8,1 mm e o mensal nos 70,5 mm, 86% do normal para o mês, 4,3 mm dos quais caíram em 15 minutos. No entanto, a frente fria já foi para o interior. Amanhã teremos a pós-frontal, e veremos se não será como o fiasco de dia 18. Algo me diz que não será.


----------



## Stormlover (22 Abr 2019 às 23:29)

Esperando o pós frontal, pelo satélite está um mimo e também parece ter mais forte que o previsto pelo GFS ou mesmo o ECM, viva o ICON que ta a sair-se melhor


----------



## Stormlover (22 Abr 2019 às 23:30)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A chuva rendeu bem hoje, muito mais do que o esperado.
> O acumulado diário segue nos 8,1 mm e o mensal nos 70,5 mm, 86% do normal para o mês, 4,3 mm dos quais caíram em 15 minutos. No entanto, a frente fria já foi para o interior. Amanhã teremos a pós-frontal, e veremos se não será como o fiasco de dia 18. Algo me diz que não será.



Não vai ser de todo  e eu fiquei pior que estragado com o pós frontal do dia 18


----------



## remember (22 Abr 2019 às 23:31)

Boa noite,

Mínima a ser feita à momentos com 12.4° C, o acumulado segue em 3.9 mm.

A pressão está nos 999 hPa, depois de ter atingido o valor mínimo de 997.4 hPa.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (23 Abr 2019 às 00:06)

7.5mm a frente deixou


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Abr 2019 às 07:12)

Ontem a frente deixou 8,1 mm, bem acima do esperado. Hoje já acumula 0,3 mm, devido a um aguaceiro isolado às 2:00. E, ao contrário do que estava à espera, o vento não está assim tão forte. Até agora, a rajada máxima foi de 33 km/h, ou seja não foi assim muito forte.   
Venha o resto da pós-frontal!


----------



## srr (23 Abr 2019 às 08:16)

Abrantes,

A coisa está fraca 5mm nas ultimas 24H, e foi em cima do pluviómetro :-) ,

Porque não foi rega Geral.


----------



## Manuel Amador (23 Abr 2019 às 08:48)

Bom dia

Primeiro registo do mês , devido a afazeres relacionados com o novo rebento que aí vem

Em todo o caso e sem ter registos, em Samora a rega nocturna foi forte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (23 Abr 2019 às 09:19)

Madrugada e início de manhã com aguaceiros moderados. Vento moderado de oeste com rajadas. 12.5°C.
Mar agitado com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.

Bastante escuro a norte:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Panorâmica a Oeste:


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Abr 2019 às 09:35)

Bom dia,
Aqui registo uma noite, madrugada e inicio de manhã sempre de aguaceiros fracos a moderados.
Desta vez superou a previsão, o céu continua bem escuro neste momento, isto já para não falar no frio que se sente.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Abr 2019 às 10:00)

Bom dia!
A manhã tem sido marcada pelos aguaceiros moderados. Deixo uma foto que tirei há pouco na serra de Carnaxide:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Abr 2019 às 10:07)

Bom dia pessoal, 

Mínima do dia feita à cerca de meia-hora, *8.7ºc* ás *9.30H* com a passagem desta célula que apesar do seu eco verde acabou por deixar *2mm* de acumulado e um ar bem fresquinho na rua .

Tatual: *9.8ºc*


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Abr 2019 às 10:14)

Boas

11,8 graus
Vento forte 
1 mm


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (23 Abr 2019 às 10:27)

Bom dia, por aqui a frente de ontem deixou 5,8mm hoje os aguaceiros apenas deixaram ainda 1.5mm.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (23 Abr 2019 às 10:29)

Cai mais um aguaceiro agora.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (23 Abr 2019 às 10:44)

Aguaceiro de granizo agora.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Abr 2019 às 10:54)

Mais uns aguaceiros moderados a cair neste momento.


----------



## Stormlover (23 Abr 2019 às 10:58)

Aqui pela Caparica uma noite e inicio da manhã com alguns aguaceiros e vento moderado, por vezes forte com rajadas


----------



## Stormlover (23 Abr 2019 às 11:51)

Aguaceiro moderado, temporariamente forte com granizo e um trovão


----------



## david 6 (23 Abr 2019 às 12:54)

aqui por cima


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Abr 2019 às 13:16)

O céu começou a escurecer muito, e vai caíndo algum granizo, misturado com chuva.
Sente-se também muito frio, e a lareira volta novamente a "trabalhar", desde ontem, isto depois de algumas semanas de férias.


----------



## RStorm (23 Abr 2019 às 13:25)

Boa Tarde

A frente de ontem foi curta e rápida, rendeu *3,3 mm  *
Hoje, o pós-frontal está ser generoso por aqui, finalmente! O acumulado segue nos *5,1 mm*, sendo que *2,1 mm* caíram em pouco mais de 5 minutos, graças a um aguaceiro torrencial a meio da manhã. De vez em quando ouvem-se alguns trovões longínquos. 

Extremos de ontem: 

Mínima: *11,6ºC *
Máxima: *21,2ºC *
Acumulado: *3,3 mm *

Mínima de hoje: *9,2ºC *
T. Atual: *13,9ºC *
HR: 57% 
Vento: NW / 13 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (23 Abr 2019 às 13:36)

trovoada!!!!


----------



## david 6 (23 Abr 2019 às 13:36)




----------



## Candy (23 Abr 2019 às 13:38)

Boas

Em Peniche seguimos com sol!... ainda!

Tem estado tempo de sol durante a manhã, mas parece que não vai ser por muito mais tempo.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (23 Abr 2019 às 13:39)

alta festa aqui!!!


----------



## MSantos (23 Abr 2019 às 13:51)

Trovoada intensa e próxima aqui a Sul de Coruche, acompanhada de chuva e vento forte! Temporal! 

Eco laranja no radar!


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Abr 2019 às 13:55)

MSantos disse:


> Trovoada intensa e próxima aqui a Sul de Coruche, acompanhada de chuva e vento forte! Temporal!
> 
> Eco laranja no radar!


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (23 Abr 2019 às 13:56)

Boas, por aqui não esperava, trovoada, mas pena que passou mais a sul.


----------



## Stormlover (23 Abr 2019 às 14:09)

Vento moderado com rajadas de noroeste e sol !  
Parece que os aguaceiros decidiram, como de costume, passar a passar ao lado...


----------



## MSantos (23 Abr 2019 às 14:26)

MSantos disse:


> Trovoada intensa e próxima aqui a Sul de Coruche, acompanhada de chuva e vento forte! Temporal!
> 
> Eco laranja no radar!



Acabou por ser muito rápida a passagem da célula e segundo o radar acabou por dissipar a parte mais intensa pouco antes de atingir a minha localização. Ainda assim deixou alguns trovões fortes e 5 minutos de chuva intensa.

Venha de lá o próximo aguaceiro que este já era!


----------



## david 6 (23 Abr 2019 às 14:35)

a passar a norte


----------



## david 6 (23 Abr 2019 às 15:22)

belas vistas


----------



## Manuel Amador (23 Abr 2019 às 15:28)

15 graus agora em Lisboa, com un céu azul e branco e sol. Este mês de Abril tem sido verdadeiramente camaleonico em termos metereologicos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (23 Abr 2019 às 15:40)

Boa tarde 

Aguaceiros mas até agora nenhum de relevo, todos fracos. Sem possibilidade de grandes vistas.
Cumulus mediocris a congestus e alguns Cb ao longe.

13,9°C
50%
W até 20 Km/h














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (23 Abr 2019 às 15:46)

fui ao café apanhei outro aguaceiro +ou-, agora cai outro fraquito


----------



## srr (23 Abr 2019 às 15:58)

Abrantes;

Finalmente passamos a marca intransponível dos 10 mm.

Soma 13 mm hoje, a pouco caiu granizo miudinho, não fez estragos.


----------



## DaniFR (23 Abr 2019 às 16:00)

Aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de granizo. Só falta a trovoada. 
23,4mm acumulados nas últimas 24 horas. Os terrenos já começam a ficar saturados.


----------



## david 6 (23 Abr 2019 às 16:02)

NE


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Abr 2019 às 16:18)

DaniFR disse:


> Aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de granizo. Só falta a trovoada.
> 23,4mm acumulados nas últimas 24 horas. Os terrenos já começam a ficar saturados.



Acaba por ser um sinal, quer dizer que aí os terrenos já não conseguem absorver a chuva que vai caíndo, e não deverá permanecer também aí no meio da horta, por isso também não acredito que irá causar estragos ou prejuízos.
Aqui pelo ribatejo, pode chover muito mais, que os solos tem ainda muita capacidade de encaixe.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (23 Abr 2019 às 16:24)

Mais uma aguaceiro com algum granizo.


----------



## david 6 (23 Abr 2019 às 17:06)

mais um aguaceiro fraquito


----------



## Stormlover (23 Abr 2019 às 17:09)

Continua o vento moderado com rajadas de W/NW, 17ºC aqui no parque de campismo


----------



## criz0r (23 Abr 2019 às 18:46)

Boa tarde,

Céu parcialmente nublado e sem chuva desde as 14h. Os aguaceiros matinais, ainda produziram algum granizo e o acumulado segue nos *2,7mm*.


----------



## StormRic (23 Abr 2019 às 20:05)

Miradouro da Salvação, Póvoa 

11,4°C
68%

WSW 10 a 25 Km/h





















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (23 Abr 2019 às 20:25)

10,7°C (8,0°C chill)
68%
W 15 a 20 Km/h
Céu com grande aberta, apenas 1/8 de nuvens médias. Algumas configurações lenticularis ou undulatus ao longe a WSW.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Abr 2019 às 20:50)

Boa noite,
Infelizmente hoje não pude acompanhar a maluquice meteorológica de hoje. No entanto, caiu uma bela "granizada" às 11:00, acompanhada de um trovão bem audível e bem forte. 

O acumulado total do evento foi de 5,8 mm e o acumulado total do evento segue nos 13,9 mm, próximo do que estava modelado há uns dias atrás. 

Dados do dia de ontem:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 18,6°C 
Mín: 11,3°C 
Prec: 8,1 mm 
Rajada máxima: 33 km/h O 
ÍUV máx: 7

Corroios 
Máx: 15,3°C 
Mín: 11,9°C 

Agora estão 11,1°C e céu nublado. Amanhã virá um dia mais chuvoso. Os acumulados deverão ser interessantes por aqui.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Abr 2019 às 22:09)

Entretanto choveu mais um pouco. O acumulado subiu para os 5,9 mm e o mensal para os 14 mm. Bem bom! 
Infelizmente, o mês de maio irá começar bem quente.


----------



## StormRic (23 Abr 2019 às 22:11)

Já chove em Alfragide 
E com bastante intensidade,  pelo menos modetada!





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Abr 2019 às 22:23)

Vai chovendo de forma moderada e persistente. 9,5ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Abr 2019 às 22:36)

Chove forte por Carnaxide. Pingas bem grossas!


----------



## remember (23 Abr 2019 às 23:00)

Boa noite,

Hoje de manhã, chovia bem e estava um frio de rachar...

Voltou a chover na Póvoa à momentos, o acumulado de hoje segue nos 6.7 mm nada mau, depois de ontem se ter fixado nos 3.9 mm.

Agora 12° C, 79% de HR e pressão nos 1003 hPa.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (23 Abr 2019 às 23:29)

Abrantes as 18H00 ; Chuva sobre o Arco Iris


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Abr 2019 às 23:34)

Voltou a chuva. 6,3 mm de acumulado diário.  

PS: Parou a chuva. Foi um pequeno aguaceiro pré-frontal.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Abr 2019 às 23:46)

srr disse:


> Abrantes as 18H00 ; Chuva sobre o Arco Iris



Brutal, parabéns pelo registo. 
----
1,5 mm por cá. 
Durante a madrugada o vento vai se intensificar.


----------



## david 6 (23 Abr 2019 às 23:59)

vai chuviscando


----------



## david 6 (24 Abr 2019 às 00:05)

6.5mm hoje


----------



## david 6 (24 Abr 2019 às 01:43)

vai chovendo fraco de novo durante um tempo


----------



## Stormlover (24 Abr 2019 às 01:48)

Vento tem aumentado de intensidade desde as 22h, as 00h já levantava a areia bem das dunas, agora, está já bem forte!


----------



## Crissie (24 Abr 2019 às 03:39)

Vento bastante intensificado !


----------



## Stormlover (24 Abr 2019 às 04:19)

Está uma ventania com rajadas superiores a 70 km/h à vontade aqui junto à praia, é impossível dormir no parque de campismo desta maneira


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Abr 2019 às 07:09)

O vento está bastante forte! A rajada máxima até agora foi de 40 km/h, mas outras estações à volta registam rajadas na ordem dos 60 km/h! 

Já a precipitação, parece que este evento está a correr pior do que o suposto. 4,8 mm e mensal de 82,7 mm, já acima da média para o mês.


----------



## srr (24 Abr 2019 às 08:27)

Abrantes,

Soma 8mm, já fui enganado (a mim próprio, por acreditar nos modelos )

Esperava muito mais esta noite, como todos os modelos. :-)

A frente vem a desfazer se toda....toda partida...assim não dá. :-)


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Abr 2019 às 09:32)

Bom dia,
E depois de uma madrugada de aguaceiros fracos, este inicio da manhã, ainda caiu mais alguns, sempre acompanhados por vento moderado.
Desta vez também fui enganado, pois estava á espera que chovesse mais.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2019 às 11:21)

Céu interessante, aguaceiro a passar perto.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Abr 2019 às 11:46)

Que decepção brutal com a chuva.. Apenas 3 mm, quando estavam previstos quase 20.
Apenas vento e mais vento... Ora porra!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Abr 2019 às 11:58)

Com os valores de hoje e de amanhã a região norte ultrapassará os 120% do normal pelo menos.
A região centro ao final do dia de ontem andara a roçar o normal para este mês ... Com a chuva de hoje e amanhã deve rondar os 120% do normal.
A região sul passa se o mesmo .. Provavelmente tirando o Algarve andara pelos 120% do normal.


----------



## jamestorm (24 Abr 2019 às 12:12)

Aqui em Alenquer ainda caíram uns bons aguaceiros, mas tb deve ser bem abaixo do esperado...é sempre assim, ja estamos habituados a mitigar
Mas pelo que me chegou, na zona de São Martinho e Caldas da Rainha choveu muito bem, talvez uma das maiores cargas desta temporadas...familiares disseram que por volta das 5h-6h da manhã eram cargas das grandes...


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Abr 2019 às 12:13)

O vento vai soprando de forma moderada.
Caiu ainda alguns aguaceiros pontuais ao longo da manhã.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Abr 2019 às 12:22)

Bem bom para a agricultura e para as barragens sobretudo para as regiões do norte e do centro !


----------



## Geopower (24 Abr 2019 às 12:24)

Madrugada e início de manhã com vento forte com rajadas e períodos de chuva.
Neste momento céu nublado com abertas. Vento moderado de SW. 15.6°C. Mar agitado com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.
Panorâmica a NW:


----------



## david 6 (24 Abr 2019 às 12:26)

uma linha de chuva a chegar


----------



## david 6 (24 Abr 2019 às 12:32)

já chove algo


----------



## RStorm (24 Abr 2019 às 12:40)

Bom dia

O resto da tarde de ontem foi soalheira e com alguma nebulosidade, só ao inicio da noite é que voltou a chover, elevando o acumulado para *5,7 mm*. 

Hoje, a madrugada foi chuvosa e ventosa, mas mais vento do que chuva...  A manhã teve boas abertas de sol, mas agora voltou a encobrir e recomeçou a chover. O acumulado segue nos* 3 mm*. 

Extremos de ontem: 

Mínima: *9,2ºC*
Máxima: *16,0ºC  *
Acumulado: *5,7 mm *

Mínima de hoje: *11,1ºC *
T. Atual: *14,7ºC *
HR: 82% 
Vento: W / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (24 Abr 2019 às 13:04)

sinceramente também achei fraco, esperava mais pelo menos nesta zona


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Abr 2019 às 13:20)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Bem bom para a agricultura e para as barragens sobretudo para as regiões do norte e do centro !



Para a agricultura ainda veio dar uma boa ajuda, nas pastagens principalmente que estavam com aparecencia de um relvado, e que depois destas belas chuvadas, já estão com uma altura razoável.
Agora para as barragens, esta água que caiu não foi nada, pois sequer nem deu para encher valas e ribeiros, e nem abasteceu os lençóis freáticos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Abr 2019 às 13:31)

Boa tarde pessoal, 

E tudo o vento levou, até a precipitação!  4.6mm de acumulado, bem abaixo do modelado pelo ECM, mas pronto, melhor que nada! Já se sabia que não seria Abril a compor a situação, até porque o mesmo segue com 15 dias de precipitação, e um acumulado mensal de 51.3mm, praticamente dentro da média! O problema foi o que não  choveu nos meses anteriores!

Tatual: 15.9°c

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2019 às 13:48)

Boa tarde 

Acumulados irrisórios, chão seco neste momento, também devido ao vento e insolação que evaporaram de imediato o que caiu.

15,5°C em subida.
64% em descida.
WSW 8 a 30 Km/h com rajadas. 

Frentes destas, ventosas e quase secas, nao ajudam a reposição de humidade no solo.









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (24 Abr 2019 às 13:54)

Por aqui,  Sintra,  acumulei 14 mm nas últimas 24H. A juntar aos 19 mm que já tinham caído. Bela rega!


----------



## srr (24 Abr 2019 às 14:05)

Abrantes,

Soma 14mm - atingidos os 100mm total de Abril.


----------



## criz0r (24 Abr 2019 às 14:22)

Boas,

Apenas *2,3mm* desde a meia noite, sendo que a frente apenas deixou *1mm*. Descalabro dos modelos tendo em conta o que estava previsto.
Por agora, vento e mais vento para secar o pouco que choveu.


----------



## srr (24 Abr 2019 às 14:41)

criz0r disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Apenas *2,3mm* desde a meia noite, sendo que a frente apenas deixou *1mm*. Descalabro dos modelos tendo em conta o que estava previsto.
> Por agora, vento e mais vento para secar o pouco que choveu.



Realmente, que grande Descalabro.
Por isso ainda aconteceu 25% do previsto.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Abr 2019 às 14:53)

Boas!
Grande falha dos modelos. A estação do MeteoOeiras tem* 1,4 mm* de acumulado. 
A estação mais próxima daqui acumulou *3,3 mm*.


----------



## jamestorm (24 Abr 2019 às 14:58)

Vai ser um Verão lixado tendo em conta um Inverno e Primavera deveras fraco. Abril não foi mau, mas continuou o registo do mitigar....parece que nunca quer chover o que tínhamos no passado, cargas a serio durante horas...Agora cai umas coisas mínimas. Enfim é o que temos.
 Por agora ainda parece que vem aí algo mais. Vamos ver...


----------



## srr (24 Abr 2019 às 15:16)

Estamos todos a sentir o mesmo ;

Não chove como deve de ser :

Uma grande chuvada que "active" os regatos e ribeiros e depois os rios.


----------



## jkmc (24 Abr 2019 às 15:51)

srr disse:


> Estamos todos a sentir o mesmo ;
> 
> Não chove como deve de ser :
> 
> Uma grande chuvada que "active" os regatos e ribeiros e depois os rios.


Caros amigos. Infelizmente penso que devemos habituar nos a essa realidade que vai ser a nova referencia. 

Portugal nao é o unico. Aqui em França, fizeram reportagem sobre o grande problema de falta de agua no centro e no norte do país. O verao ainda nao chegou mais o problema já existe. 

A unica coisa a fazer rapidamente é mudar o «  chip ». Plantacoes que precisam de menos agua, mais reciclagem, tecnologia de rega gota a gota, protecoes para minimizar evaporação...


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (24 Abr 2019 às 16:13)

Boa tarde, para ser sincero estou um pouco decepcionado com a chuva de hoje, apenas 6.4mm, enfim esperava o dobro, agora é vento e mais vento e lá de vez em quando cai umas pinguinhas.


----------



## david 6 (24 Abr 2019 às 16:22)

chuvisca bem


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Abr 2019 às 16:51)

jkmc disse:


> Caros amigos. Infelizmente penso que devemos habituar nos a essa realidade que vai ser a nova referencia.
> 
> Portugal nao é o unico. Aqui em França, fizeram reportagem sobre o grande problema de falta de agua no centro e no norte do país. O verao ainda nao chegou mais o problema já existe.
> 
> A unica coisa a fazer rapidamente é mudar o «  chip ». Plantacoes que precisam de menos agua, mais reciclagem, tecnologia de rega gota a gota, protecoes para minimizar evaporação...



É mesmo, concordo em pleno, em Portugal, já está no bom caminho, no que toca a agrofloresta, e tem mesmo de ser assim, pois consegue-se minimizar a evaporação, e obtendo também mais produtos po m2, com o uso eficiente de rega, até porque por exemplo, a água que rega a árvore, que irá crecer para cima, vai sutententar também, umas couves, ou qualquer outra hortícola, que fique no extrato baixo.
Cada vez mais temos de saber produzir mais, com menos recursos, principalmente a água, e não pode ser mesmo de outra maneira, já á cerca de 1 ano que eu tenho trabalhado com agrofloresta, e tenho também estudado alguma coisa acerca do assunto, e até para recuperar solos inférteis, é uma mais valia.
É verdade a chuva desta noite, deixou toda a gente desiludida, pois acabou por cair menos de metade, do que estava previsto.


----------



## Geopower (24 Abr 2019 às 17:42)

Chove fraco. Céu encoberto. Vento aumentou de intensidade. Sopra moderado  de SW com rajadas. 16.4°C.


----------



## Leiga (24 Abr 2019 às 17:57)

Chove torrencialmente agora na Quinta da Sardinha - Leiria


----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2019 às 18:02)

Chove um pouco mais agora, depois de chuviscos intermitentes (Vialonga)


















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2019 às 18:06)

Chove bem
5 mm


----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2019 às 18:09)

Chove moderado na 2a circular. 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (24 Abr 2019 às 18:10)

Mais uma bela carga de água por Colares, Sintra. Valetas a deitar por fora.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Abr 2019 às 18:11)

Começou agora a ficar de noite, o vento moderado continua a soprar, traznedo também alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2019 às 18:15)

Está assim na 2a circular, Repsol.
Começa a acumular bastante e a fazer lençóis de água nas bermas.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2019 às 18:33)

Chove mais fraco mas há muita água acumulada nas bermas.
Piorou na CRIL.











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (24 Abr 2019 às 18:53)

vai chovendo também aqui


----------



## criz0r (24 Abr 2019 às 18:53)

E eis que do nada, dos *2,3mm* disparou para os *9,0mm*. Um regalo para os campos e lençóis freáticos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Abr 2019 às 19:03)

Chuva forte por Sesimbra  Acumulado disparou para os 11.2mm  Pelo radar Azeitão também vai levar uma boa rega nos próximos minutos


----------



## Manuel Amador (24 Abr 2019 às 19:12)

Boa rega em Samora na última hora, com uma aberta a sinalizar o findar da mesma
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (24 Abr 2019 às 19:16)

Finalmente chuva a sério.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Abr 2019 às 19:29)

Aqui tem sido uns aguaceiros moderados, mas devido ao vento moderado acaba por existir muita dispersão.


----------



## Manuel Amador (24 Abr 2019 às 19:38)

Com o sol surge o inevitável Arco Iris
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2019 às 19:45)

7 mm
Não chove.

Amanhã pode cair um chuvisco, depois muitos dias sem chuva. 
Não tarda terei por cá dias ventosos a sério, a época da nortada violenta está próxima.


----------



## Geopower (24 Abr 2019 às 19:53)

aguaceiro moderado neste momento. Que bela tarde de chuva.


----------



## Geopower (24 Abr 2019 às 20:18)

Depois da tarde de chuva, dia termina com céu pouco nublado. Vento moderado de SW.
Vista para oeste:


----------



## jamestorm (24 Abr 2019 às 20:27)

Choveu a serio depois das 16h, durante mais de uma hora aqui em Alenquer  já nao contava com isto. Belas chuvadas!!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Abr 2019 às 21:01)

Boa noite, 
Depois do fiasco de hoje de madrugada, onde a frente apenas acumulou 3 mm e a pré-frontal 1,8 mm, a pós-frontal veio salvar o dia. O acumulado total do dia disparou para os 16,8 mm. O acumulado do evento segue nos 31,5 mm e o mensal nos 93,9 mm, 114% do normal.  

Ontem os dados foram os seguintes: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 15,3°C 
Mín: 8,4°C 
Prec: 6,6 mm 
Rajada máxima: 33 km/h ONO 

Corroios 
Máx: 15,5°C 
Mín: 7,6°C 

Agora estão 13,9°C e céu pouco nublado.  Hoje parece que não vem mais nada, mas amanhã será um dia de aguaceiros. Veremos o que acontecerá.


----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2019 às 21:26)

Em Alfragide a chuva terminou assim, vistas possíveis. 











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (24 Abr 2019 às 22:28)

Boa noite, 

Mais um fiasco lol e só não foi pior devido à chuva que caiu ao fim da tarde, elevando o acumulado para 9.6 mm.

De manhã caiu bem entre as 7:30 e as 8h.

A previsão estava próxima dos 20's mm, e ficou muito aquém.

Agora, 13.8° C, 84% de HR  e vento fraco, a pressão começa a subir devagar.


Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Abr 2019 às 23:41)

Uns míseros 6.2 mm por aqui confirmam o fiasco desta quarta feira...
Enfim, dias melhores virão.


----------



## david 6 (25 Abr 2019 às 00:12)

9.9mm hoje


----------



## DaniFR (25 Abr 2019 às 00:23)

26,4mm acumulados ontem. Nos últimos três dias, a zona de Coimbra, teve 50,8mm de precipitação.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Abr 2019 às 00:55)

Aguaceiro moderado literalmente do nada, agora mesmo. 
Há 15 minutos o céu estava limpo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Abr 2019 às 07:47)

Bom dia, 
Ontem o acumulado ficou pelos 16,8 mm.  

Hoje já caíram dois aguaceiros fracos de curta duração, que renderam 0,8 mm. Hoje de manhã ainda devem vir mais uns quantos. Assim, o acumulado do mês deve subir para os 95 mm, e o do evento para os 32,6 mm. 

Veremos o que acontece.


----------



## Rachie (25 Abr 2019 às 11:20)

Chuvada repentina Venda do Pinheiro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (25 Abr 2019 às 11:22)

Bom dia

Ontem, quando eu pensava que o dia ia acabar numa desilusão, foi quando veio a melhor a parte... o acumulado disparou para *10,5 mm  *
Hoje sigo com céu parcialmente nublado, aumentando de nebulosidade desde o meio da manhã. Ocorreram aguaceiros durante a madrugada, que renderam *0,6 mm*. 

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *11,1ºC *
Máxima: *18,2ºC *
Acumulado: *10,5 mm*

Mínima de hoje: *11,7ºC *
T. Atual: *15,7ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: W / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Abr 2019 às 12:05)

A caminho de Condeixa a Nova, eco roxo de precipitação.


----------



## david 6 (25 Abr 2019 às 12:25)

aguaceiro aqui


----------



## jamestorm (25 Abr 2019 às 12:59)

Caíram uns pingos aqui ainda ha pouco...este poderá ser o ultimo dia de chuva em muito tempo.


----------



## RStorm (25 Abr 2019 às 13:11)

Que grande chuvada que caiu há pouco, o acumulado disparou para *3,6 mm*! 
Durante o pico mais intenso, quis me parecer que havia uma ou outra pedrinha de granizo pelo meio, mas não tenho a certeza...  

Agora após uma aberta de sol, o céu escurece novamente a W. A ver o que lá vem 

T. Atual: *14,8ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: W / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## RStorm (25 Abr 2019 às 13:16)

Mais uma chuveirada, mas desta vez mais fraca...


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Abr 2019 às 13:17)

Boa tarde,
Aqui esta manhã tem sido marcada por períodos de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, acompanhados de vento moderado, parece-me que a tarde deve seguir pelo mesmo caminho.


----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2019 às 14:16)

Boa tarde 

Ultimos aguaceiros...fracos ou curtos.
Na A1 Sacavém, por exemplo.
O vento frio incomoda. 







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2019 às 14:23)

Estes já não são assim tão fracos. 
Mas... abertas!














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Abr 2019 às 14:34)

Boas tardes, 
Qual chuva, qual quê? Choveu de manhã (às 7:00) e desde então não choveu mais. 0,8 mm acumulados hoje. 

Ontem, os dados foram estes: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 17,4°C 
Mín: 12,0°C 
Prec: 16,8 mm 
Rajada máxima: 40 km/h SO 

Corroios
Máx: 18,2°C 
Mín: 12,6°C 

Agora estão 16°C e céu pouco nublado.  
____________
*Lista de acumulados: *
Mensal: 94,7 mm (115% do normal) 
Primavera: 129,9 mm (96% do normal) 
Ano: 214,3 mm (65% do normal) 
Ano Hidrológico: 448,8 mm (71% do normal)


----------



## Geopower (25 Abr 2019 às 17:33)

Dia muito desagradável para andar ao ar livre. Vento forte de oeste com rajadas. 
Neste momento céu pouco nublado. 15.6°C.
Mar agitado com ondas de 2 a 3 metros.
Vista para NW:


----------



## RStorm (25 Abr 2019 às 20:12)

Boa Tarde

Após a chuvada que relatei no último post, apenas voltaram a cair alguns borrifos durante a tarde e o céu foi-se limpando aos poucos.
O acumulado ficou-se pelos *3,9 mm. *

Agora tão cedo não vamos ter um dia como o de hoje...  Mas também o que aí vem, não é anormal nesta época e até pode ser que surjam algumas trovoadas a partir da próxima semana  

Mínima: *11,7ºC *
Máxima: *16,6ºC* 
Acumulado: *3,9 mm 
*
T. Atual: *14,5ºC *
HR: 57% 
Vento: W / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Abr 2019 às 20:14)

Aproveitei a tarde, para fazer uma caminhada, e aida apanhei pelo caminho um aguaceiro passageiro, fiz cerca de 8 quilómetros, sempre junto ao rio Almonda, e que de certo modo ainda veio agradecer estas últimas chuvas.
Esta caminhada serviu também para fazer o aquecimento para este sábado, pois tenho 18 quilómetros para fazer, desta vez na zona da nascente do rio Alviela.





Aqueduto da EPAL, que transporta a água para a cidade de Lisboa, toda a canalização vem enterrada, até este local, onde passa por cima dos campos agrícolas, e por cima do rio Almonda.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Abr 2019 às 21:55)

Boa noite, 
Desde a manhã que não choveu mais. 0,8 mm é o acumulado de hoje, elevando o total do evento para os 32,3 mm e o total mensal para os 94,7 mm.  A mínima ocorreu na passagem do aguaceiro e a temperatura não subiu muito ao longo do dia, tendo havido um stresse térmico elevado ao longo do dia, devido ao vento.  

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 17,3°C 
Mín: 11,1°C 
Prec: 0,8 mm 
Rajada máxima: 33 km/h ONO 
ÍUV máx: 10 

Corroios 
Máx: 18,4°C 
Mín: 11,9°C 

Agora estão 13,4°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Stormlover (25 Abr 2019 às 22:55)

Dia com muito menos chuva, só notei uns aguaceiros pela manhã.


----------



## remember (25 Abr 2019 às 23:30)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia frescote, com o vento a acentuar a sensação de frio.

Ainda foram ocorrendo uns aguaceiros jeitosos que acumularam 1.7 mm.

Agora, 13.1° C, 74% de HR e vento fraco, a pressão tem subido a bom ritmo 1021 hPa actuais.

Enviado do meu Lenovo TB-8304F1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (26 Abr 2019 às 12:54)

Dia de céu limpo. Vento moderado de NW com rajadas. 16.7°C.
Mar agitado com ondas de 3 a 4 metros.
Panorâmica a norte com nebulosidade no horizonte:


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Abr 2019 às 13:50)

Boa tarde,
Esta manhã foi marcada essencialmente pelo céu parcialmente nublado, e pelo sol que vai espreitando sempre que pode, e a tarde segue igualmente, estamos novamente num período de transacção.


----------



## Manuel Amador (26 Abr 2019 às 14:35)

Aproveito um Raid a Vila Nova De Santo André e Troia, tipo Alvo de Oportunidade para reportar.
19 graus algum vento Nw céu limpo do lado do mar, intercalado com algumas nuvens do lado da Serra, não se vê mas a ondulação é forte. Adoro trabalhar nestes dias. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dfirmino (26 Abr 2019 às 19:11)

Boa tarde. Sigo com 14ºC. Algum vento mas nada de especial. Tarde de sol. (algum dos users tem conhecimentos sobre como calibrar os dados obtidos pelo cumulus? estou a obter valores diferentes entre estação, programa cumulus e por consequente WU...)


----------



## RStorm (26 Abr 2019 às 19:52)

Boa Tarde

Dia agradável com sol, vento fraco de NW e alguma nebulosidade especialmente durante o inicio da tarde.
Amanhã o termómetro vai disparar bem...  

Mínima: *11,0ºC *
Máxima: *18,7ºC *

T. Atual: *15,8ºC *
HR: 52% 
Vento: NW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Abr 2019 às 20:22)

Boa tarde,
Mais um dia de céu pouco nublado e vento noroeste. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 19,6°C
Mín: 9,6°C
Rajada máxima: 24 km/h ONO
ÍUV máx: 8

Corroios
Máx: 20,8°C
Mín: 10,6°C

Agora estão 14,9°C e céu limpo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Abr 2019 às 00:21)

Belo dia, pôr do sol meio sujo. De Lisboa, o sol já se põe para além da Serra de Sintra. Primavera só vai em 1 mês. 

Bom fim de semana, quente!


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Abr 2019 às 18:55)

Hoje o dia acordou logo com sol, e ainda aqueceu bem durante a manhã.
Hoje foram cerca de 6:30 de caminhada, sempre ao próximo do rio Alviela, acabando na sua nascente, e na praia fluvial, no total foram praticamente 20 quilómetros.
Esta caminhada foi inserida no evento Walking Festival que docorreu em várias localidades do país.

Sumidouro da ribeira dos Amiais, que vai abastecer o rio Alviela.






O rio Alviela levava um caudal razoável, pois tendo em conta o que tem chuvido ultimamente.






Um campo de trigo ainda bem verdejante.


----------



## RStorm (27 Abr 2019 às 19:13)

Boa Tarde

Dia quente com sol, lestada moderada e alguma nebulosidade alta a marcar presença desde o meio da tarde.

Mínima: *12,5ºC *
Máxima: *25,0ºC *

T. Atual: *22,6ºC *
HR: 51% 
Vento: E / 13,0 Km/h 



Pedro1993 disse:


> Hoje o dia acordou logo com sol, e ainda aqueceu bem durante a manhã.
> Hoje foram cerca de 6:30 de caminhada, sempre ao próximo do rio Alviela, acabando na sua nascente, e na praia fluvial, no total foram praticamente 20 quilómetros.
> Esta caminhada foi inserida no evento Walking Festival que docorreu em várias localidades do país.
> 
> ...


Não se consegue ver as imagens amigo...


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Abr 2019 às 20:08)

RStorm disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Dia quente com sol, lestada moderada e alguma nebulosidade alta a marcar presença desde o meio da tarde.
> 
> ...



Em principio o problemas deve de estar resolvido, devia-se ao local onde estavam hospedadas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Abr 2019 às 20:42)

Boa tarde, 
Dia de céu limpo com algumas nuvens. Como já é habitual, o calor por aqui vai sempre para o Interior, nunca quer nada com os charnequenses.  Basta ir a Corroios para ver a diferença! 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 24,7ºC
Mín: 9,7ºC
Rajada máxima: 26 km/h NNE
ÍUV máx: 7 

Corroios 
Máx: 26,0ºC
Mín: 10,9ºC 

Agora estão 19,8ºC e céu limpo. Devido ao acumulado de 94,7 mm e os solos continuarem totalmente ensopados, penso que a seca poderá diminuir neste mês, talvez para Normal ou Seca Fraca.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Abr 2019 às 20:43)

RStorm disse:


> Não se consegue ver as imagens amigo...


Vê a publicação antes da tua, de certeza que conseguirás ver as imagens.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Abr 2019 às 20:52)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Dia de céu limpo com algumas nuvens. Como já é habitual, o calor por aqui vai sempre para o Interior, nunca quer nada com os charnequenses.  Basta ir a Corroios para ver a diferença!
> 
> Dados do dia de hoje:
> ...



Nem vale a pena teres pressa em que venha o calor, se não ainda mais depressa irá secar os solos, eu hoje aqui já notei bem o aumento de temperatura.
De facto a percentagem de água no solo aumentou, o problemas maior é que não sabemos o que poderá vir aí, no que toca a calor.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Abr 2019 às 21:01)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Nem vale a pena teres pressa em que venha o calor, se não ainda mais depressa irá secar os solos, eu hoje aqui já notei bem o aumento de temperatura.


O facto de dizer que o calor nunca queria os charnequenses foi uma ironia. Por isso é que eu pus o boneco  logo na primeira frase.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Abr 2019 às 21:31)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> O facto de dizer que o calor nunca queria os charnequenses foi uma ironia. Por isso é que eu pus o boneco  logo na primeira frase.



Pois até porque "nós", hoje em dia cada vez mais temos garantido, infelizmente meses de muito calor, e a chuva cada vez é menos, ou num curto intervalo de tempo, até pode chover a média de um mes, mas depois ficamos a "ver navios", o resto do tempo.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (27 Abr 2019 às 22:59)

Boa noite, dia de verão, máxima de 26.6ºC, amanhã promete ir aos 29ºC aqui, lá vai começar isto.


----------



## remember (28 Abr 2019 às 01:22)

Boa noite,

Máxima de 24.5º C e minima de 11.8º C, o dia de amanhã promete bater recordes.
Agora, sigo com 17.8º C, 64% HR e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## remember (28 Abr 2019 às 09:21)

Bom dia,

Sem muito mais a relatar, preparem-se para o dia de hoje...

Por aqui já vai assim:







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (28 Abr 2019 às 10:02)

Bom dia Por aqui já estão 20ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Abr 2019 às 10:29)

Bom dia,
Aqui a madrugada, deixou uma valente carga de orvalho, de resto, esta manhã segue já com uma temperatura bem amena de 20ºC.
Até ao dia 4, estima-se que mais de 20 mm, se irão perder por evapotranspiração, depois de uns dias de folga da rega das hortas, eis que se volta de nova ás regas.


----------



## remember (28 Abr 2019 às 11:00)

Já vai lançada, corre uma aragem quente 









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Abr 2019 às 12:09)

Bom dia, 
Por aqui a temperatura segue nos 21,5°C.  No entanto a temperatura mínima foi de 11,1°C na Charneca e de 12,4°C em Corroios.
Hoje o dia promete chegar aos 24/25°C. Veremos o que acontece.


----------



## Geopower (28 Abr 2019 às 12:45)

Manhã de nevoeiro. Vento fraco.
Mar continua agitado com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.
16.5°C.
Vista para NW:


----------



## Tonton (28 Abr 2019 às 14:01)

A esta hora, já está assim...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Abr 2019 às 15:16)

Pouco  a relatar, mas não deixe de ser assinalável que ja temos nova máxima do ano com 28.7°c, e com tendência para subir mais um pouco  Resto de bom Domingo 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (28 Abr 2019 às 15:24)

Boa tarde 

26°C

Loures





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Abr 2019 às 16:21)

Boa tarde, 
Nova máxima anual, tanto em Corroios como na Charneca. Há pouco esteve 27,3°C na Charneca e Corroios chegou aos 29,3°C, mais calor do que estava previsto para hoje.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Abr 2019 às 16:41)

Máxima: *26,2ºC*
Mínima: *10,1ºC
*
Alcácer do Sal já com* 29,6ºC*, a fazer nova máxima do ano do IPMA.


----------



## RStorm (28 Abr 2019 às 18:16)

Boa Tarde

Primeiro dia de Verão aprovado  

Dia soalheiro com lestada moderada e muitos cirrus a enfeitar o céu.
No horizonte, de vez em quando surgem algumas "pipocas", nomeadamente no quadrante N.
A máxima de hoje (registada até agora, mas ainda pode subir mais...) é a nova anual e é o novo record da minha estação para o mês de Abril, batendo os antigos *27,6ºC*.

Mínima: *13,0ºC *
Máxima: *28,1ºC *

T. Atual: *28,0ºC *
HR: 31% 
Vento: E / 9,7 Km/h 



"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Vê a publicação antes da tua, de certeza que conseguirás ver as imagens.



Sim, agora já consigo ver, mas no momento em que o post foi publicado, as imagens estavam indisponíveis...


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Abr 2019 às 18:20)

Aqui a tarde foi bem quente já, com a máxima a superar os 30ºC.
Em Torres Novas, dois grandes eventos, atrairam centenas de pessoas, que encheram as esplanadas dos cafés e restaurantes, com um elevado consumo de águas e gelados.
Apesar de a prova de trial, ser junto ao rio Almonda, não era fácil, aguentar o calor directamente na cara.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Abr 2019 às 18:50)

Boa tarde,
Dia bastante quente, não esperava uma temperatura tão alta! 
Penso que os dados já estejam todos reunidos para fazer um resumo do dia de hoje. Aqui vai:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 27,3°C
Mín: 11,1°C 
Rajada máxima: 18 km/h N 
ÍUV máx: 8 

Corroios 
Máx: 29,3°C 
Mín: 12,4°C 

Agora estão 25,3°C e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Abr 2019 às 20:23)

Não liguem aos dados da precipitação. A estação foi alvo de uma limpeza, e por isso regista 0,5 mm quando devia registar 0 mm.  ⛈


----------



## Geopower (28 Abr 2019 às 20:44)

Depois da manhã de nevoeiro, céu tornou-se gradualmente limpo.
Maxima:17.4°C.

Neste momento 16.7°C. Vento moderado de Norte.
Poente a oeste:


----------



## remember (28 Abr 2019 às 20:59)

Boa tarde,

Máxima do ano alcançada, hoje andei pelo parque urbano de Santa Iria de Azóia, e estava um sol ardente, minha nossa lol

Sensação de 25° C a esta hora...








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Abr 2019 às 22:54)

Boa noite, 
Ainda a esta hora, a temperatura está nos 19°C. Cum caraças!  

Esteve acima de 20°C até às 22:20. A mínima de hoje baterá todas as anteriores. 

Veremos o que acontece.


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Abr 2019 às 00:31)

*20ºC* há pouco quando estava a fazer o início do IC19 em Lisboa.  Geofísico com 20,1ºC às 00h. 

Desceu para 16ºC aqui em Belas.


----------



## remember (29 Abr 2019 às 08:19)

Bom dia,

Mínima de 14.3° C, vento fraco a nulo durante a noite ajudou a descer, por volta da meia noite ainda rondava os 19° C 

Já vai a subir bem de novo, 19° C, 65% de HR e vento fraco de NO.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (29 Abr 2019 às 10:12)

Bom dia, ontém um belo dia de verão a máxima foi de 29.6ºC.


----------



## Geopower (29 Abr 2019 às 12:29)

Dia de céu limpo com vento moderado de NW. 16.8°C.
Mar com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.
Panorâmica a SW:


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Abr 2019 às 12:42)

Boas,

22,8 graus.


Ontem a estação da Alcácer do Sal registou a máxima mais alta da rede IPMA, foi aos 31 graus.
---
Na semana passada andei por alguns pontos do concelho de Sintra e Mafra, notei perfeitamente que choveu bem por lá. 
Cá choveu menos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Abr 2019 às 13:41)

Boas,
Esta tarde segue bem quente, em que já só apetece é fugir para uma sombra.
27ºC.


----------



## Fall9 (29 Abr 2019 às 15:25)

Pelas Caldas está fresco.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Abr 2019 às 16:24)

FALS disse:


> Pelas Caldas está fresco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por acaso estava agora a ver o mapa das estações, do IPMA, e existe uma enorme diferença de temperaturas máximas, entre as localidades do litoral, paras as zonas mais de interior, aqui, tem andado na ordem dos 30ºC.


----------



## StormRic (29 Abr 2019 às 17:40)

Notável apenas o regresso da nortada.
Serra de Sintra a iniciar o "capacete" de nuvens na encosta norte pela entrada de ar marítimo. 
Vento parece-me mais intenso do que o previsto. 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Abr 2019 às 18:26)

Bem abafado na ilha de calor lisboeta, mal se começa a fazer a linha de Sintra nota se mais na nortada moderada.

24°C de máxima


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Abr 2019 às 20:10)

Boa tarde, 
Dia de verão bastante bom para ir à Costa da Caparica, invejando muitos dias de verão.  Infelizmente, perdi os dados do Wunderground das 11:30 até às 16:00 (mais uma vez, a culpa é da EDP), no entanto, a máxima esteve perto dos 27ºC.  E eu a pensar que a mínima iria ser alta. 

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 26,3ºC (pode não estar correta) 
Mín: 12,3ºC
Rajada máxima: 28 km/h N

Corroios
Máx: 28,6ºC
Mín: 13,4ºC 

Agora estão 20,5ºC e céu limpo. Nos próximos dias, a Nortada deverá fazer a sua influência aqui na costa e as temperaturas máximas deverão diminuir para a casa dos 20ºC, que na verdade são os valores normais para o mês. Depois, no próximo fim de semana teremos novamente calor, que poderá ser ainda maior que este que tivemos. Instabilidade somente nas serras do Interior, infelizmente.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Abr 2019 às 21:28)

Vento forte e capacete na serra.
Rajadas de  65/ 70 km/h constantes em Alcabideche. 
Um cheirinho dos próximos meses por cá.


Fenómeno sempre bem localizado.
Estes valores modelados já terão sido batidos aqui no concelho.
Dificílima previsão.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Abr 2019 às 21:55)

StormRic disse:


> Notável apenas o regresso da nortada.
> Serra de Sintra a iniciar o "capacete" de nuvens na encosta norte pela entrada de ar marítimo.
> Vento parece-me mais intenso do que o previsto.
> 
> ...



Aqui está bem acima do previsto(maioria dos modelos) como sabes isso não é grande novidade. 

Capacete visto de Alcabideche


----------



## StormRic (29 Abr 2019 às 22:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aqui está bem acima do previsto(maioria dos modelos) como sabes isso não é grande novidade.
> 
> Capacete visto de Alcabideche


No vale da Mula, sobre o paredão da barragem,   vento entre 30 e 40 Km/h sem quebras.
13,4°C às 20h30, 86%
Nivel da albufeira nos 11,2 m (máx. 13 m).
Superficie da água muito encapelada pelo vento. Agreste...
As linhas de água ainda correm mas pouco.
Alguns cogumelos atestam que ainda há humidade suficiente superficial. Algumas abelhas, poucos polinizadores e poucas flores em geral
.
























Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Abr 2019 às 22:32)

StormRic disse:


> No vale da Mula, sobre o paredão da barragem,   vento entre 30 e 40 Km/h sem quebras.
> 13,4°C às 20h30, 86%
> Nivel da albufeira nos 11,2 m (máx. 13 m).
> Superficie da água muito encapelada pelo vento. Agreste...
> ...



Belas fotos, esse sitio é tramado, corredor de vento agressivo. Seria interessante medições no monte do silêncio, passa  despercebido mas tem vento extremo. 
A barragem não está nada mal, tendo em conta o que tem chovido nos últimos meses.


----------



## RStorm (30 Abr 2019 às 12:55)

Boa Tarde

Ontem foi um dia bem quente, atingindo uma máxima de *28,8ºC* (nova anual e record do mês) ao inicio da tarde, antes de iniciar a sua descida graças à nortada fresquinha que se instalou  

Hoje sigo com mais um dia soalheiro, mas desta vez com lestada fraca. 

Extremos de ontem: 

Mínima: *12,7ºC *
Máxima: *28,8ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *10,6ºC *
T. Atual: *20,5ºC *
HR: 55% 
Vento: E / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Abr 2019 às 13:01)

Boa tarde,
Mais uma dia que começou com bastante humidade deixada, pelo orvalho noturno, mas a esta hora, o dia segue já bem ameno.


----------



## srr (30 Abr 2019 às 14:22)

De Abrantes,

Vejo umas Torres para o Interior ; Castelo Branco / Espanha


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Abr 2019 às 15:17)

Boa tarde pessoal, 

Hoje um bocadinho mais fresco que os últimos dias, contudo mais um dia bem quente com temperatura atual de 25.3ºc,  42% de HR , e ao contrário de ontem, a nortada hoje é fraca/nula .


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Abr 2019 às 20:45)

Boa noite, 
Hoje foi um dia com pouco a relatar, mesmo assim bastante quente e com pouco vento. 

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 24,8°C 
Mín: 11,0°C 
Rajada máxima: 22 km/h N 

Corroios
Máx: 25,1°C 
Mín: 12,2°C 

Agora estão 18,2°C e céu limpo. Nos próximos dias haverá pouco a relatar, infelizmente. *Maio não é um mês de verão, mas está a tornar-se tal e qual.*


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Abr 2019 às 21:19)

Boas,

Nortada forte por cá.
Foto tirada à cota 140 mts entre Alcabideche e Alcoitão.

Capacete some e segue.
A Peninha já vai com 29 horas  seguidas de nevoeiro, e com alguma precipitação oculta. 
Sempre espectacular o micro clima da serra.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Abr 2019 às 21:47)

A estação de Alcabideche segue com rajada máxima de 77 km/h.
Essa estação está mal instalada conforme já publiquei aqui em tempos.
Devo ter tido já rajada máxima de 85 km/h.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Abr 2019 às 21:49)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por acaso estava agora a ver o mapa das estações, do IPMA, e existe uma enorme diferença de temperaturas máximas, entre as localidades do litoral, paras as zonas mais de interior, aqui, tem andado na ordem dos 30ºC.


Algo que não me surpreende, até porque já houve uma situação com uma diferença ainda maior. Em julho de 2017, houve uma onda de calor, onde o Alentejo atingiu os 44/45ºC enquanto que as estações junto à costa, mal chegavam aos 20ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Abr 2019 às 21:57)

joralentejano disse:


> Algo que não me surpreende, até porque já houve uma situação com uma diferença ainda maior. Em julho de 2017, houve uma onda de calor, onde o Alentejo atingiu os 44/45ºC enquanto que as estações junto à costa, mal chegavam aos 20ºC.



Pois as zonas de litoral, estão sempre sobre a influencia do ar marítimo, mas mesmo em zonas de interior, junto ao rio Alviela, onde eu constatei isso mesmo neste sábado passado, debaixo de árvores de grande porte, onde o sol, nunca entre durante todo o dia, a diferença era na ordem dos 5ºC, em relação a qualquer outro local, por onde já tinha passado, ainda corria alguma brisa, que até era se sentia fria, para quem estava de t-shirt.


----------



## Fall9 (30 Abr 2019 às 22:27)

Dados de hoje:






Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Abr 2019 às 23:08)

Entretanto o vento voltou a aumentar. Neste momento, está moderado a forte, contudo, não foi superada a rajada máxima de 22 km/h.


----------

